# Cloverfield Discussion



## Kamina (Dec 14, 2007)

> Cloverfield is a 2008 American monster movie produced by J. J. Abrams, directed by Matt Reeves, and written by Drew Goddard. First publicized in advance screenings of Transformers, the project is slated for a January 18, 2008 release. Paramount Pictures is carrying out a viral marketing campaign to promote the film.
> 
> Synopsis
> 
> "Five young New Yorkers throw their friend a going-away party the night that a monster the size of a skyscraper descends upon the city. Told from the point of view of their video camera, the film is a document of their attempt to survive the most surreal, horrifying event of their lives."[2]



Poster:


Trailers:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvNkGm8mxiM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6sSL3lMfBo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 14, 2007)

I was thinking of making a thread for this. I've been interested in this movie since I saw the first trailer during Transformers.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 14, 2007)

_Yeah i've monitored the net for new news often about this and I can't wait for it.

Slusho.jp holds some cryptic messages apparently._
_
Can't wait for it._


----------



## Kamina (Dec 14, 2007)

Yer, some new info aswell J.J abrams has released a clip from the film.

 the video is at the bottom.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm thinking this movie will probably be along the lines of Godzilla crossed with the Blair Witch Project from the looks of the trailer.  Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah I saw that trailer on another site and myspace. I just want to know what attacks NYC!!!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 14, 2007)

Matt Darkman said:


> Yeah I saw that trailer on another site and myspace. I just want to know what attacks NYC!!!



It's Godzilla!  *Runs away*


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm afraid of seeing another American Godzilla movie... Well maybe it will be better since it's directed by Abrams. I like his work, but still. I rather it be something else.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 14, 2007)

Matt Darkman said:


> I'm afraid of seeing another American Godzilla movie... Well maybe it will be better since it's directed by Abrams. I like his work, but still. I rather it be something else.



 It'll definitely be a different monster.  But I wouldn't be surprised if the monster is Godzilla like.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 15, 2007)

I hope the monster looks Lovecraftian.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 15, 2007)

I Hope it's not another Godzilla movie which i doubt it will since the right of Godzilla arent back till 2011 or something...


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2007)

Vizard said:


> I Hope it's not another Godzilla movie which i doubt it will since the right of Godzilla arent back till 2011 or something...



Well... it definitely looks like a big fucking monster attacking a city type movie.  Pretty much like how Godzilla is.  I'll be cracking up if the monster turns out to be a giant fucking lizard.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 15, 2007)

Lmao same here but it wont be, J.J abrams has also said he wanted to make his Monster so thats what i think it will be.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Dec 15, 2007)

It's gonna be Lovecraftian, I bet. The monster has been described as "It descended upon New York" so I doubt it's anything like Godzilla. I'd love it if it was Cthulhu.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2007)

So thats what that movie is called! I remember that from Transformers 

What will it be about, another like Godzilla (the newer one) with a monster trashing NYC?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2007)

Peter said:


> So thats what that movie is called! I remember that from Transformers



Yeah, I remember that teaser.  All we got was a date and still no idea wtf the movie was about.



> What will it be about, another like Godzilla (the newer one) with a monster trashing NYC?



Pretty much.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2007)

Its not Godzilla

I read some spoilers a few months ago that had some extra leak out what the monster is suppoused to be. I spoiled it for myself so I won't ruin it for you guys, unless you want me to. Tho you can kind of tell from the part when it scrapes across the skyscraper, look closely.


----------



## adira (Dec 15, 2007)

Saw the preview in theaters... the camera work gives me horrible headaches, there is no way I'd be able to watch this unless yog-soggoth fucks up the empire state building.



			
				CrimemasterGogo said:
			
		

> Its not Godzilla
> 
> I read some spoilers a few months ago that had some extra leak out what the monster is suppoused to be. I spoiled it for myself so I won't ruin it for you guys, unless you want me to. Tho you can kind of tell from the part when it scrapes across the skyscraper, look closely.



I'd like to be spoiled.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 16, 2007)

adira said:


> I'd like to be spoiled.



Same here.  Me like know.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 16, 2007)

I wanna know too.

Heavily spoiler tag and post it lol.


----------



## Noah (Dec 16, 2007)

I will also accept the spoiler for this.

I love the idea behind this and the marketing for it. If I were Abrams, I'd have about 20-25 minutes of the movie 'leaked' just a few days before it came out. I'm sure viral marketing like that would work out a lot better than what happened with SoaP.


----------



## Denji (Dec 16, 2007)

While the marketing has certainly piqued my interest, I, like always, am going to withhold judgment until reviews (critic or fan) come out.


----------



## BakaKage (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm very interested in this movie, I want to watch it just to know what's going on but, and I'm probably going to get flamed for this, I have a feeling it's going to be like that other JJ Abrams show, all hype and no delivery.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 16, 2007)

Trailer was kickass and its Abrams really marketed this movie well, we'll have to wait and see how it turns out but if its an original monster then it should be good. 

*tries to imagine wtf that monster is*


----------



## Kamina (Dec 16, 2007)

I've heard a decent theory, here it is - 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The island is the monster itself, that's why everyone is saying 'It's alive' 




There was a  video about this theory i'll have to find it for you guys.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 16, 2007)

_Lol everyone just wants to see it to find out what the monster is, i'm going to avoid spoilers like hell for this movie._


----------



## Noah (Dec 16, 2007)

Vizard said:


> I've heard a decent theory, here it is -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ya know......I don't know anything about that theory and I completely agree already. That's exactly the kind of thing Abrams would do. I'm still hoping for a Cthulu thing, but I expect that now.

"Let's make everything think it's a dinosaur or something....but it's really a cloud of smoke!"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2007)

Vizard said:


> I've heard a decent theory, here it is -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nice theory but nope, neither is it a dinosaur or a cloud of smoke

Cthulu isn't a bad guess but all I can say is thats its not a mythical thing, its not your typical monster really. If you guys wanna really want to now I'll post the original article.

Tho the spoilers were really easy to come by so most people are expecting that the final monster might be changed.


----------



## Noah (Dec 16, 2007)

Well let's hear it then. Just make sure to super spoiler it so we don't piss anyone off. A PM would work too.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Dec 16, 2007)

Its the Tick!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 16, 2007)

POST THE FUCKING ARTICLE FOR GREAT JUSTICE 

Though spoiler tag it for everyone else


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2007)

Okay I couldn't find the article, okay I didn't bother finding it, anyway don't click if you don't want to know.



*Spoiler*: __ 



You really wanna know?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Really?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Your gonna ruin it for ya tho


*Spoiler*: __ 



You really wanna ruin it?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Really?


*Spoiler*: __ 



It a frickin plant Happy now? Don't say I didn't warn you. And if you think about it the title gives it away, "Clover" "Field", its an experiment gone wrong I assume.



















Tho its still up in the air, the spoiler was found out really easily so most people are speculating that its false.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 16, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Okay I couldn't find the article, okay I didn't bother finding it, anyway don't click if you don't want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 The monster sounds just as bad as killer mutant sheep... oh wait.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The monster sounds just as bad as killer mutant sheep... oh wait.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sounds good to me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me


Oh lawl.

The spoiler made me lol too hard.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 17, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Okay I couldn't find the article, okay I didn't bother finding it, anyway don't click if you don't want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



So its Biollante? Works for me, Biollante was an awesome monster!


----------



## Noah (Dec 17, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The monster sounds just as bad as killer mutant sheep... oh wait.



There was absolutely nothing wrong with those sheep! They were awesome in every way possible!

Anyway. The monster. Eh heh. That's not Abrams' style at all. Dunno if I believe it.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 17, 2007)

_A plant? i'll go with it for now but i'm still a little sceptical. I wouldn't mind it though, a little lame however._


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh... I don't know what to say.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 17, 2007)

Noah said:


> There was absolutely nothing wrong with those sheep! They were awesome in every way possible!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Uh... how about a killer snowman, a psychotic Leprechaun, or alien clowns... !


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm going to go out and say it. They had a lizard, a moth, and a bunch of other huge things as monsters throughout the year.

I say this one should be a 500 foot tall Chocobo.


----------



## Noah (Dec 17, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... how about a killer snowman, a psychotic Leprechaun, or alien clowns... !



Yes. Exactly. They are all awesome and deserve a cookie.

(You forgot the giant bunnies)


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 17, 2007)

Noah said:


> Yes. Exactly. They are all awesome and deserve a cookie.
> 
> (You forgot the giant bunnies)



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2007)

Its not only one monster tho, theres smaller man eating ones too.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 18, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Its not only one monster tho, theres smaller man eating ones too.



Oooohhhh, now that sounds much better.  Shoulda told us that from the beginning.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2007)

did anyone else get suckered into Ethan Haas crap a few months back?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 18, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> did anyone else get suckered into Ethan Haas crap a few months back?



Uh.... say what?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Uh.... say what?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2007)

Nope, it looked stupid and you could tell it had no connection to the movie.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A big ass mutant plant with mutant man-eating seedlings/offspring actually reminds me a lot of the 1998 Godzilla movie in some ways.  Especially with the smaller man-eating plants.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2007)

Please people use tags, thats why I didn't want to post the spoiler.

Anyway the smaller monsters are something different:

Unconfirmed spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I've read the smaller ones are more insect like creatures, someone claimed that they can be compared with the bugs from Starship Troopers.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 18, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Please people use tags, thats why I didn't want to post the spoiler.



Whoops forgot about that.



> Anyway the smaller monsters are something different:
> 
> Unconfirmed spoiler
> 
> ...


----------



## Jotun (Dec 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's those gay ass fire spitting plants from Super Mario World...




Who thinks there's gonna be a sequel to this...


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 19, 2007)

It's Biollante bitches, BIOLLANTE!!!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 19, 2007)

Jotun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's those gay ass fire spitting plants from Super Mario World...







> Who thinks there's gonna be a sequel to this...



Way too early to say plus there's still the fact that we still don't know shit about this movie.



Superman Prime said:


> It's Biollante bitches, BIOLLANTE!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Half-Lizard half-plant?


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks interesting. But the 1st thing that came to mind for me was that they were using the  "Blair Witch" style of filming.


----------



## shadow__nin (Dec 19, 2007)

I have been wondering aboot this movie since the Transformer release.
The concept is really interesting filming the whole movie through the eyes of the survivor (so we think). I must the marketing strategy for this film is really catching a lot of peoples (along with mine) attention. 

I just hope this is not all hype and nonsense and it turns out really good, but my gut says it will be good.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't know if anyone has seen (or should I say heard this).

here


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Half-Lizard half-plant?




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a clone of both Godzilla and a *ROSE WITH A JAPANESE GIRL'S SOUL IN IT*


----------



## Kamina (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's a new interview




> Capone Interviews Michael Stahl-David... The Star Of CLOVERFIELD!
> 
> Hey everyone. Capone in Chicago here, with my second CLOVERFIELD-related interview (after director Matt Reeves). So who the hell is Michael Stahl-David, and how did he get to be the star of the CLOVERFIELD? Strangely enough, that's the first question I asked him. I know that he was a regular on the short-lived NBC drama “The Black Donnellys,” and that he comes from a theater background. Oh, he was born and raised in Chicago, so that makes him a touch more cool in my book. But beyond that, the man is a mystery, and that's kind of the point of CLOVERFIELD: cast largely unknown actors to heighten the sense of realism. Join me, please, in meeting Michael mere weeks before his career gets a lot more interesting.
> 
> ...


Source -


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 21, 2007)

_Man this looks fuckin' wicked. The fact that it's a fictional documentary (lol) makes it so interesting. I'm stoked for this._


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

slusho commercial = cloverfield monster?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw quite a good preview of it during Sweeney Todd. While the Blair Witch film style may get annoying, it looks very amazing and its quite a nice concept to go from a first person perspective for once in these movies instead of zooming out so you can tell the monsters are guys in lizard suits.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 22, 2007)

There was a preview in Sweeny todd??

Anyway here's another interview



> ShockTillYouDrop.com: When he addressed the geek nation at Comic-Con, J.J. Abrams voiced his desire to give America their own giant monster to fear. Did you feel the same way? That the genre still hadn’t been approach properly on our own turf?
> Matt Reeves: Absolutely, but also the thing that was exciting to me was the approach to the film. Take a monster movie but do it in a way that was very naturalistic and authentic. The idea of that juxtaposition - a realistic monster movie was the thing that excited me most. That was the best way to create a monster that we could proud of.
> 
> Shock: How many digital FX shots are on order for this film?
> Reeves: I can’t put a number to it because we have so many continuous takes. There’s a lot of continuous action. So what might be 20 or 30 shots in another film is going to be one big one in our film. It’s hard to quantify. The FX people are working overtime right now to finish this. It’s just enormous. And a huge undertaking. Having never done a visual FX film before, I’m incredibly thrilled. When they gave me the outline of the film, I was like, ‘This is huge, how are we going to do this?’ We’re going to see a grand-scale epic movie but from a certain point of view. At times you’re seeing enormous stuff, you don’t exactly get it the way you would expect because we want it to be authentic. If there’s a monster moment - you might not have this grand shot of him, you might get it after the fact because you want to have realistic action. But you will absolutely see everything - and you will see the monster in very intimate detail. You will get a very close look. People who have seen the trailer might think we are using this style to avoid seeing the monster, but that is definitely not what we’re doing. We’re using it to build dread and anticipation.



Sorry if i have already posted this guys.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmmm... so Abrams said it is a unique monster?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 22, 2007)

^I still say it's gonna be a giant lizard/dinosaur or something close to it.  Or if you want something original, we can always go with a giant black guy.  Though Chappelle did that already on his show, it doesn't count since we haven't seen it happen on the big screen yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^*I still say it's gonna be a giant lizard/dinosaur or something close to it*.  Or if you want something original, we can always go with a giant black guy.  Though Chappelle did that already on his show, it doesn't count since we haven't seen it happen on the big screen yet.



Denial isn't a good trait

I know you read my spoiler.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 22, 2007)

_Slusho.jp is a viral marketing site that apparently holds subtle spoilers, i've read it and it's looking likely the beast will come from the Ocean, it won't be a plant like someone said a few pages back IMO._


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 22, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Denial isn't a good trait







> I know you read my spoiler.



Yeah I know, but I still stand by what I say.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2007)

Sasuke said:


> _Slusho.jp is a viral marketing site that apparently holds subtle spoilers, i've read it and it's looking likely the beast will come from the Ocean, it won't be a plant like someone said a few pages back IMO._



Spoiler tags people

I stand by what I said.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2007)

I saw the preview for this at *I Am Legend* today.

The statue of liberty head being thrown was pretty cool.  The style reminds me of the Blair Witch Project.  I doubt it will be as successful though.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Dec 23, 2007)

From the pictures slowed down in the trailer it really looks like some sorta plant or whale creature. What difference does it make though lol, my guess is a little of both.


----------



## Dave (Dec 26, 2007)

GIF
dunno if it was posted


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 26, 2007)

^Looks something like an armored beast or possibly something alien


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2007)

My first thought was a Golem


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 26, 2007)

Possibly a big fucking bug.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 26, 2007)

Seconded for the bug...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 26, 2007)

It's a humongous Merman from One Piece.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 26, 2007)

It's abdomen seems to be considerably larger than it's waist from what we can see. And given that it's skin looks more scaley than anything else that a bug would be seen with. I'm think I'm going to have to go with it being a reptile from the depressions on it's back that seems to be leading to a tail..


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Possibly a big fucking bug.





Blind Itachi said:


> Seconded for the bug...


Thirded. Top left looks like the carapace of a big fucking Hercules beetle. The light there reflects like carapaces usually do. And it would go with the sweeney todd preview of them being chased by Zerglings.

That or a turtle.

O Shi- Guys, I found a picture of it!


----------



## Dave (Dec 26, 2007)

THATS THE CLOVERFIELD MONSTER


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 26, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> It's abdomen seems to be considerably larger than it's waist from what we can see. And given that it's skin looks more scaley than anything else that a bug would be seen with. I'm think I'm going to have to go with it being a reptile from the depressions on it's back that seems to be leading to a tail..



After I said it looked like a big fucking bug, I took another look and thought "Looks like a shrimp or lobster backing up that ass."


----------



## Noah (Dec 26, 2007)

Wtf Sunu! Why do you gotta go and ruin my Digimon too? Mega Kabuterimon would be badass beyond badass.

I'm quite relieved it's not a smoke cloud this time, though. Hopefully this won't turn out to be a giant lizard. That's too cliche at this point.

....maybe it's a giant Dawson's Creek Trapper Keeper!


----------



## Michael Jackson (Dec 27, 2007)

This movie looks awesome. MUST SEE.

​


----------



## Dave (Dec 27, 2007)

it looks small for creating so much damage


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 27, 2007)

Whoa... Looks like it's an insect. Or maybe it's a hybrid between an insect and a reptile


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2008)

New preview during New Years Rocking Eve.

Nothing really to supplement previous clips. They did however have some additional bits where they had jets passing over the roof they were on, more with the army, 'Whatever they are, they're winning.' and a better look at where you see the silhouette of the zerglings (for lack of a better word)

They look kinda like hueg Koopas.

It would be awesome if the monster is a huge turtle and the zerglings are chibi huge turtles. Then the Cloverfield monster would be Giga Bowser


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 1, 2008)

^Or Gamera


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jan 1, 2008)

Hrm kinda strange, I still expect some sorta whale like qualities. All that slusho stuff had alot of crap about whales...


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree it looks like a shrimp or lobster type thing. giant lobster/shirmp sounds a lot like japanese giant monster movies...... Hope its some type of giant shrimp insect tho. would be awesome.

Maybe it would be like the a Sci fi channel type monster or something. Anyway I am going with my school to see it on a trip this year. so I'm psyched. it looks AMAZING.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2008)

jackass on another forum posted this:


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2008)

PICTURE OF COLVERFIELD MONSTER:



spoiler tagged on request


----------



## AmigoOne (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats a pretty cool monster, it doesnt seem to match up with the GIF though, since the side fins of the pictures aren't present in the GIF. While we can see what appears to be the moving legs, and judging from the shades and the shape of the rest of the body, there isn't that much left to see. Absence of side fins, that and the fact that the scale of the monster in the drawing is EXTREMEEELLY longer then what we can see from the GIF.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's a huge bitch right there!  Looks like they combined Godzilla, a whale, and a lobster/crab.  Atleast the monster looks somewhat original.  And those parasitic minions will be .  NICE!  Definitely glad it ain't a fucking plant.




Admiral, it might be best that you put that in spoiler tags just in case.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2008)

Where's Hancock when you need him?


----------



## Noah (Jan 1, 2008)

Teh monster!


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not Cthulu, but I'll totally accept it.


....waitaminute. I hope this isn't the monster because Abrams really likes FFX.
I'm getting a terrible Sin vibe off this thing, and I would really hate for it to be that. I mean, movie and tv creators giving nods to games and comics is cool, but not when it's Final Fantasy.


----------



## murasex (Jan 1, 2008)

One thing I hate about this movie, the way the camera is directed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2008)

hello world said:


> One thing I hate about this movie, the way the camera is directed.


The shaking of the camera will be nauseating at times, but its very effective in making it be a first person perspective.


----------



## murasex (Jan 1, 2008)

I couldn't even stand the shaking in Bourne Ultimatum. >_<


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 1, 2008)

I think it will be a mix of 'home video' style and studio style.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2008)

spoiler tagged the monster


----------



## reject28 (Jan 1, 2008)

i'm definatley gonna see this film...tralier just draws you in...plus jj abrams? the guy behind my favorite tv show ever, LOST, this film is bound to be good


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats not the monster, that looks exactly like the Chuthluu which has already been denied. Anyway the monster is green.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thats not the monster, that looks exactly like the Chuthluu which has already been denied. Anyway the monster is green.



Oh Em Gee!  It's Godzilla!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thats not the monster, that looks exactly like the Chuthluu which has already been denied. Anyway the monster is green.


So was everything else in the light of the shot. It could very well be blue. If you'd look at the image of the monster rampaging, everything in the shot was green. It had a blue tinge to it though.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 1, 2008)

I think the drawing is pretty close to what it would look like. Being that this Slusho site talks so much about whales I find it hard to believe that it won't be whale related. My only problem is with the parasites. I think that it's possible that there are some sort of parasites, but would they really be 6ft tall? Seems kinda big.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh, this movie looks good, I remember the trailers when I watched 'Transformers' too. 

I haven't watched a good monster movie in ages, I'll give this one a shot. =D


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 2, 2008)

You know what? Because we're being hyped up so much on what the monster will look like (it's pretty much the only reason anyone wants to watch this movie, what the hell is 'Cloverfield'?), most of the movie will only give snippets and when we finally do see it, we'll be majorly disappointed.

It's exactly the same situation with the monster from 'Lost'. A sentient black cloud. 

Awesome


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 2, 2008)

I might go see this  it looks pretty good from the trailers I saw a few days ago. I think I'll give it a shot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 2, 2008)

It's Godzilla. We all know it's Godzilla. Everything else is misinformation spread by the creators of the film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's Godzilla. We all know it's Godzilla. Everything else is misinformation spread by the creators of the film.


Any chance Mothra will make an appearance?


----------



## isanon (Jan 2, 2008)

^^dont think so but i belive that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



mecazilla will apear in a bikini


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 2, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Any chance Mothra will make an appearance?


Mothra is dead and should stay that way. 

Although Gidora might make a fly-by the moon, but we'll only see his silhouette. Saving something for the sequel.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't want a Godzilla movie!!! I want something new and kick ass for the US of A


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2008)

Mechazilla was so awesome, I miss Baby Godzilla


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mothra is dead and should stay that way.
> 
> Although Gidora might make a fly-by the moon, but we'll only see his silhouette. Saving something for the sequel.



Mothra beat Gigan in the last Godzilla movie!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's Godzilla. We all know it's Godzilla. Everything else is misinformation spread by the creators of the film.


Woudn't be. I mean hell, they made a Godzilla rampaging through New York only like 10 years ago. They wouldn't do it again. And if they did, it wouldn't be New York.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Woudn't be. I mean hell, they made a Godzilla rampaging through New York only like 10 years ago. They wouldn't do it again. And if they did, it wouldn't be New York.


Strange, I never knew you even worked in the entertainment business.


----------



## Noah (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Woudn't be. I mean hell, they made a Godzilla rampaging through New York only like 10 years ago. They wouldn't do it again. And if they did, it wouldn't be New York.



That wasn't Godzilla. That was some douche who got straight raped by Godzilla with a two-hit combo in Final Wars. He is to Godzilla as Ben Reilly was to Peter Parker: a retard who needs to be forgotten.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2008)

In anycase its not Godzilla, JJ Abrams already stated they wanted an original "american" monster, probably a bald eagle


----------



## Noah (Jan 3, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> In anycase its not Godzilla, JJ Abrams already stated they wanted an original "american" monster, probably a bald eagle



oh. my. god. I now know what it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the words of Mayor McCheese:

Nothing can stop The Grimace.


----------



## Dave (Jan 3, 2008)

may be a worn
get it? 
cause its in the big APPLE?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2008)

that pic ended up fake.  oh well at least I got some rep out of it :L0S


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 4, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> that pic ended up fake.  oh well at least I got some rep out of it :L0S



Goddammit!  You suck, lol! 

Back to speculating...


----------



## Dave (Jan 4, 2008)

lol that picture surfaced well before he posted it
twas fake indeed


----------



## DominusDeus (Jan 4, 2008)

Is lion. Get in car.

>:3


----------



## Lezick (Jan 4, 2008)

Movie looks awesome, like two weeks until it's released right?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2008)

Ages for us Brits


----------



## Boromir (Jan 4, 2008)

This film looks absolutely AWESOME.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 4, 2008)

I hear that there is some sort of synopsis of the movie some where, but no one knows if it's real or not.


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 4, 2008)

its a blob...THE blob..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 4, 2008)

Rofl, now I think it's a humongous tentacle raping beast.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 4, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Rofl, now I think it's a humongous tentacle raping beast.



That would be just wrong going around new york..


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hirako said:


> That would be just wrong going around new york..



Would be fun to watch though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 4, 2008)

Japan's influence is spreading rapidly enough as it is.


----------



## Noah (Jan 5, 2008)

This was put up on another forum I lurk at. I really don't think I believe it, and I really hope it's a fake. If the sweet whale-lobster has to be fake, then this'd better be too.

On a side note, if this is from something else, please say so.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> I hear that there is some sort of synopsis of the movie some where, but no one knows if it's real or not.


Well they are really trying to keep it as under wraps as possible a la Snakes on a Plane. They figure they can get more people coming to see it when there is curiosity on what the beast is. I wouldn't really trust any reports.


Knuckle said:


> Japan's influence is spreading rapidly enough as it is.


Accursed Elevens and their accursed fetishes


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 5, 2008)

Noah said:


> This was put up on another forum I lurk at. I really don't think I believe it, and I really hope it's a fake. If the sweet whale-lobster has to be fake, then this'd better be too.
> 
> On a side note, if this is from something else, please say so.



Doesn't look like it resembles anything that we've seen in the gif.  Can't be the monster.


----------



## taku (Jan 5, 2008)

Noah said:


> This was put up on another forum I lurk at.



Hmm, I wonder. 



Stallyns808 said:


> Doesn't look like it resembles anything that we've seen in the gif.  Can't be the monster.



Maybe it leans forward onto it's toes/actual feet? Could be that the pose in this model doesn't reflect the way it actually moves in the film.

It looks a lot like the creature in the gif otherwise. The ridge on its back just above the legs. The massive back/upper body. Etc.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2008)

The hell its that creature, even the mini man eating ones are different.


----------



## Noah (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey hey. I just post what I see. That design is both ridiculous and painfully fake, but I thought to myself "Hey self! Why don't you put it up on NF so people can look at it and lol?" So I did.

Really, a turtlebirdlizard? That's a terrible design. I figured it was from something else and someone was just trying to pass it off as the Cloverfield monster.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 6, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Would be fun to watch though.



It would.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry I thought maybe you believed that idiot poster, Im an idiot sometimes


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 6, 2008)

That design looks terrible. Well according to the supposed synopsis

Possible spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The monster will have a human-like face that is scaly. Sounds terrible, but again no confirmation if the synopsis is real or not.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2008)

As expected, that thing is totally fake.

In other news, I just stumbled across this little bit . Apparently Neil Cumpston (no idea who that is, but he has credibility with AICN) managed to see a screen of it, or some such nonsense. The spoilers here aren't too bad, and the monster is never actually described, but if this is true it sounds like it won't disappoint.

Is it real? Is it fake? Who knows. I'm a little skeptical when he says that heads are bitten off, when we consider how big the monster is supposed to be. Still. Fake or not, it gets me a little more giddy for this movie.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> In other news, I just stumbled across this little bit . Apparently Neil Cumpston (no idea who that is, but he has credibility with AICN) managed to see a screen of it, or some such nonsense. The spoilers here aren't too bad, and the monster is never actually described, but if this is true it sounds like it won't disappoint.
> 
> Is it real? Is it fake? Who knows. I'm a little skeptical when he says that heads are bitten off, when we consider how big the monster is supposed to be. Still. Fake or not, it gets me a little more giddy for this movie.



WTF... All he is doing is saying stuff OH SHIT THIS MOTHER FUCKER FUCKS EVERY PUSSY UP IN THIS MOVIE!!! I think it's fake and he doesn't really say anything anyway. How is he a credible source with AICN? 

Now here's the synopsis that I'm talking about, but keep in mind this is much more spoilerish because it is a more detailed description of the movie so if your afraid it might be real DON'T READ IT! If it turns out to be fake, well who ever wrote this is one hell of a story teller 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Possible Synopsis


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2008)

i dont want to possible spoil myself for this epic movie
i have high hopes


----------



## rakugaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Cloverfield is the new Rampage movie, believe it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2008)

Great review xD

I lol'd hard. Soviet Russia, Pussy Eats Out You! xD


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 6, 2008)

That's the one Noah posted. It's fake


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but just felt like this was something worth sharing. Some of you probably know there is a little online 'campaign' (or w/e it's called) with realted sites. There is Slusho.com and also Tagruato.jp. Well there were some videos put on youtube of one of Tagurato's newest oil rigs (in the Mid- Atlantic) being destroyed by what is probably the monster. It doesn't make an appearance, but the videos are just crazy.

Tagurato's site and map 

[Youtube]sGVdGazyG9A[/Youtube]

[Youtube]xqESrOQ8EsE[/Youtube]

[Youtube]Qo-SDvU0oio[/Youtube]

In the second one you could hear some roaring in some parts of the mobile phone video (people running and then on life boat).


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone wanna post translations for the videos? LOL


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2008)

But I don't understand any of that, cool videos tho.


----------



## Lezick (Jan 7, 2008)

So much for the whle plant thing created by the military someone posted about. Sea monster indeed.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2008)

Lezick said:


> So much for the whle plant thing created by the military someone posted about. Sea monster indeed.



Don't go changing your mind so quickly.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 7, 2008)

Even though I'm feeling lazy, here's the translation of the 2nd video (Spanish)

There is some chilling news that has come to light. There are three short and dramatic videos of the violent loss of an offshore drilling platform. The platform seems to be the Chuai platform, which can be found in the mid Atlantic. It sunk a few days ago although there has been no official confirmation. These images are taken from the helicopter nearing or leaving the platform. [Video segment] This platform houses more than 300 scientists and workers. It seems to show the platform splitting in half and sinking in a matter of minutes, even though modern platforms like these are designed to stay afloat in the worst conditions for 24 hours. [Audio from the video, don’t understand Japanese] It is something that is truly extraordinary. Experts are analyzing these videos and trying to find out the cause of this tragedy. Some suggest that the platform suffered an attack. Tagruato, the Japanese company that owns the platform, was forced to release declarations when the videos were released. The spokesperson said that the activist group TIDO Wave was in the area at the time of the incident. He suggested that the group had already infiltrated Tagruato, causing it damage. These images are taken from a cell on board sustain the possibility. [Video segment, yelling is hard to understand] Whatever the cause was, the event was registered on the seismologic center of Rivadeo (??? Probably somewhere in Spain). Although the scientist have expressed doubt on whether it could have been an explosion that was provoked. The extreme velocity, the scale, and the drama of this event are clear in this last video taken by the group in their escape. [Video segment] This is an incredible event, we still don’t know the destiny of these people or what happened to the person recording the video.  We can only hope that they would have survived somehow.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 9, 2008)

New interview:

*Spoiler*: __ 





LAist Exclusive: The Origins Of Cloverfield With Matt Reeves

Matt Reeves with Lizzy Caplan on the set of Cloverfield

I love emails like this. Zach Behrens, an Editor at LAist.com had the great fortune of sitting down with Cloverfield Director Matt Reeves. He sent me a little message about the article and it's a fantastic read. Reeves goes into depth about the film style and other technical aspects for all you film junkies.

    "It's a great and lengthy article where director Matt Reeves spills the beans on where the name Cloverfield came from, his reaction to all the rumors floating around the internet, how the Iraq War influenced the filming style and how he met J.J. Abrams through the original YouTube of the 1970s, the Z Channel in Los Angeles.

    Legions of curious fans have been waiting for January 18, 2008 for months. Many comb for clues online and speculate about every detail. LAist spent an afternoon with the director, Matt Reeves. We asked him to spill some juicy details about the film (including what the title really means), about his longtime friendship with J.J. Abrams, and to describe the wild ride that is Cloverfield."



LAist: Over the years you have been very selective in your choice of projects. What made you want to direct your first monster movie?

Matt Reeves (picture below, filming Cloverfield): Well, I guess it had to do with the approach. At the time, there was a project I had written and will be directing called The Invisible Woman. I was putting together the cast and we had an actress cast for the lead and then she fell out twice and it just didn’t work scheduling-wise. During this time, J.J. Abrams had been putting together this deal for his new company. He’d been doing television stuff, but he was going to also be moving into producing features in addition to the stuff that he writes and directs. So he was really excited about doing this monster movie, and that was the thing he was telling me about all during my work on The Invisible Woman. It sounded really intriguing and fun, but I never thought that I would have anything to do with it.

One day when we were dealing with all this casting stuff, he and Bryan Burk, who I’ve known since we were kids and introduced me to J.J., asked me to consider doing the movie. They talked about the idea that the movie is obviously a monster movie and there’s that kind of outrageous aesthetic, but they wanted it to feel very naturalistic and real and that was very exciting to me.

I read the outline, which was written by Drew Goddard, who is a writer from LOST and also has a big following of people who knew him when he started on Buffy the Vampire Slayer. I thought the outline was outrageous, so I met him, and I loved him. We just started talking about how we would sort of further take that character approach to the story. For me, the reason that it was interesting to do was that I’d be doing something that I’d never done before.



Was the monster in the film inspired by H. P. Lovecraft's Cthulhu?

It was not. Here’s the thing—there’s been a lot of speculation, but J.J. has already answered the question. What really happened was that during Mission Impossible 3, J.J. took his son to Japan for the premiere. While they were there, they visited a toy store in Tokyo. They saw shelf after shelf, row after row, of Godzilla toys. Just this huge toy store filled with toys. The image was really striking to J.J. He said, “Look at this. This is like a national monster.” He started thinking, “You know, we need our own national monster.” Obviously King Kong is kind of a national monster but not really in that way. That’s a great movie and he’s a legendary figure in film lore, but it’s not really the same thing. So the way that Godzilla was sort of a metaphor for the time, and for that place, the idea of creating a new monster for this time and place came about. It’s an original monster, and a monster that was inspired, really, by Godzilla.


Which films did you watch to prepare for directing Cloverfield?

I watched a lot of really weird and disparate things. I watched Children of Men because of the continuous shot aspect of it, and I thought it was really amazing, the tension that they were able to build in that. I was so impressed because the camera was very eerie and almost Kubrickian. The camera was in the middle of the space—handheld and right in the action—but it was also detached. I watched Alien, Jaws, The Shining, movies that I’ve always loved that are creepy and scary.

The thing that was most helpful, the stuff that I watched that really informed the aesthetic, was a lot of YouTube videos. Actually, a lot of the stuff that was in that first trailer, the teaser, was directly inspired by just looking at footage that people had of parties and events.

Then I looked at footage of terrifying events. I just wanted to see what happened when people were in the middle of these terrifying events and how they were filmed. There was some kind of gas pipe explosion that was online, really terrifying things. You would see the way people would keep documenting in these moments, what they would see, and how something would happen. They’d kind of miss it and then they would find it. There was also some footage I saw where they gave cameras to troops in Iraq. I was looking at the stuff from the Iraq documentary because it was like, these guys are in a crisis. Where does the camera go when you’re in a crisis? What happens?

There was this one clip in particular that I found absolutely terrifying where some troops were in a tent in Iraq and their camp was being mortar shelled. As the bombs were falling, they took the camera and put it on the ground. The shot itself was absolutely horrifying. There was a troop lying in front of the camera on the ground. There was a tent and the flap of the tent was open, but was so bright outside that with the exposure, you couldn’t even tell what was out there. You see a leg of a table that they’re hiding under and you see the other troop’s foot. You hear indiscriminate screaming and explosions getting closer and closer outside. It’s all obscured, but you could feel it. I thought we have to use that as a driving aesthetic to try and think about how to take these characters in these situations, and know that the camera is supposed to be there. We would be filming in a way that’s not from any safe perspective.


The film has had a very successful viral campaign. What do you think of Ethan Haas and the other people who took it upon themselves to capitalize on it?

All I knew was that we made this teaser trailer and had not given any information about it. People immediately started making connections, some of which connected to things that we were setting up, but others had nothing to do with us.

Some were amazing. The thing that was most funny was that when we were doing the trailer, we knew that it would have a realistic feel, and we wanted to let people know that it was a monster movie in some way without saying, “Hey look! It’s a giant monster movie!” As a result, we decided after we made it, and while we were doing the mix, to put in some dialogue to make reference to the fact that there was a creature of some sort. One of the things we put in there at the last minute—during the last 20 minutes of our mix when I was there along with J.J., Bryan Burk, and my girlfriend—and I said, “I’ll do one.”

That kind of stuff started building. Then when there was all this weird Ethan Haas stuff, I remember Bryan and J.J. and I turning to each other and saying, “What is that? We don’t even know what that is.” That’s what happens when you confront people with a mystery. You can’t be surprised if they start making connections that have nothing to do with you. That’s exactly what happened.

When I look at the message boards to see what’s going on, and there will be somebody who has purported to have seen the movie and they’ll give details—very specific details—that have nothing to do with the film. I think, “People are amazing!” It’s fascinating and it’s just something I’ve never really been a part of prior to this. I mean, we had online fans during Felicity, but it was very different.



The drink Slusho appears in Alias and Heroes. With all of the speculation about whether there is a Slusho connection in Cloverfield, it seems that the fans are looking for any kind of clues. Many are looking forward to finding secret messages hidden in the film.

I feel like the movie is its own complete experience. Yet in another way, because of all the viral stuff and the meta parallel story we’ve had building all along, that that’s also part of a puzzle. So, in a way, at the center of the whole thing there’s this one puzzle piece, which, if you knew nothing about Slusho or Tagruato and all of those things, it would play completely by itself.

When we were making the movie, we have the Statue of Liberty moment in the teaser trailer. One of the things that I thought was that because, in a lot of the footage we looked at, there were people pulling out their video phones the moment something crazy started to happen and we started thinking that’s what should happen here. One of the things that we were all thinking about was the idea that if you could find all these other peoples’ video phones or video cameras, then you’d find another movie. All these viral things are like different prisms looking at the same story.



Is there really a Slusho shirt at the party?

Well, you’ll have to see the movie. Slusho does have a connection though...





and here's a english version of the news report discussed above.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 9, 2008)

so are you guys saying its mostly likely to be an alien?

if you guys want the translations go to: projectcloverfield.com

heres what I think:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure on the large monster yet but I'm pretty sure the smaller ones are bat-like creatures.
Reasons:
1)watch this video ::Temari::
If you listen and watch carefully before the statue of liberty's head falls down something flies by the street.
2)on some of the screen shoots the people are ducking, now ask from what?
   (even if it is from falling debris what caused them to fall down?)
3)J.J.Abrams got his idea while in Japan, some bats live in Japan


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome video, can't wait to watch it.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks man, so do you believe in my theory
(be honest)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2008)

The Zerglings look nothing like bats. Furthermore it would be the lamest thing ever for the monsters to be bats what with the new Batman movie coming out this year.

But holy crap at the video. That was str8 up awesome the bits of the oil rig being hurled into the air.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 10, 2008)

mars75 said:


> thanks man, so do you believe in my theory
> (be honest)



No i dont, there's nothing flying past the screen when the head comes and people will be ducking from falling bits of buildings or glass nothing more.
-----------------
*Now heres a theory of my own:
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a team of 3 attacking the city, one from the sky, one from sea and a monster from the land thats why there are 3 roars and that's how everything has moved so fast from the monster in the street to the head being thrown kinda like the Video game rampage with 3 different monsters. attacking the city.




Please give me your thoughts.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2008)

The head clearly comes flying, it doesn't hover and then drop.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's a little something from the new TV spot that I found in another forum. You can't really make much out, but behind all of that smoke the monster is there. There is and explosion that hits a large mass, which is probably the monster.

The person that made this gif made it grayscale so that you could see a few more details.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2008)

They posted some pics on RT, one of the most interesting ones on it:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 10, 2008)

_Wow, this movie is going to rock. Nice find Darkman._


----------



## Matsuo_Ibuki (Jan 10, 2008)

the monster looks alot like the green monster goku mets in the Babidi Saga
He's definitely Madara.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Here's a little something from the new TV spot that I found in another forum. You can't really make much out, but behind all of that smoke the monster is there. There is and explosion that hits a large mass, which is probably the monster.
> 
> The person that made this gif made it grayscale so that you could see a few more details.



Looks like Godzilla


----------



## Kamina (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Here's a little something from the new TV spot that I found in another forum. You can't really make much out, but behind all of that smoke the monster is there. There is and explosion that hits a large mass, which is probably the monster.
> 
> The person that made this gif made it grayscale so that you could see a few more details.



I Can see what this meens but i still cant see the monster clearly.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 11, 2008)

Your not supposed to see it clearly Sorry if I got anyone thinking that you would. But you can see something like a silhouette of the monster. Oh I forgot to mention that this is from the scene when you see the army guys shooting and stuff.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Your not supposed to see it clearly Sorry if I got anyone thinking that you would. But you can see something like a silhouette of the monster. Oh I forgot to mention that this is from the scene when you see the army guys shooting and stuff.



I Knew that but i thought we might have seen it's face or something.


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 11, 2008)

i am pretty sure its about big monsters.. or some kind of alien


----------



## Kamina (Jan 11, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> i am pretty sure its about big monsters.. or some kind of alien



Wow you have payed attension to the topic.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 11, 2008)

hey you guys were right, i looked at it more closely and it was the statutes head after all
heres what i think:

*Spoiler*: __ 



the monster is some sort of burrowing monster, in the trailer the apartment seems to be hit by a tremor but in fact its the monster surfacing.i would now think it is some sort of ocean worm, but im pretty sure theres more than 1 monster


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> i am pretty sure its about big monsters.. or some kind of alien







Anyways Harry Knowles has seen a prescreen of Cloverfield and wrote about it - dont know if it has been posted before but if not it might be interesting


----------



## mars75 (Jan 11, 2008)

hey trick shot thanks for the article, that would explain the idea of more monsters


----------



## Arishem (Jan 11, 2008)

*GIGANTIC SPOILERS*

This is an illustration of the monster done by someone after watching Cloverfield at a MSU screening. You have been warned.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 11, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> This is an illustration of the monster done by someone after watching Cloverfield at a MSU screening. You have been warned.



The 2nd gif of the monster looks pretty close to that, but the first one looks different.  Unless the monster was crawling on the ground or burrowing underground that is.  That pic looks like it might be the Cloverfield monster.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are some details that were included with the picture:
*Spoiler*: __ 



-the sacks on the creature's neck inflate and deflate as it breathes
-a lot of attention was given to make its eyes emote
-it can alternate between walking on all fours and standing upright
-the parasites descend from its back
-it is 30 stories tall (this may be at the head when it's standing rather than shoulder height when it's walking on all fours)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2008)

That monster is pretty fucking gar.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 11, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> This is an illustration of the monster done by someone after watching Cloverfield at a MSU screening. You have been warned.



holy ****, that monster looks amazing now for figuring out how the parasites look like


----------



## Arishem (Jan 11, 2008)

Supposedly, they are giant lice of somesort. I'd imagine an armored carapace and hooked/bladed limbs.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 11, 2008)

Well from some reviews I've heard that


*Spoiler*: __ 



They are about the same size as a dog and are crablike


----------



## Masurao (Jan 11, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> This is an illustration of the monster done by someone after watching Cloverfield at a MSU screening. You have been warned.



That monster looks pretty awesome..


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2008)

It's so cool because it looks like a Zergling.


----------



## Noah (Jan 11, 2008)

As sweet as that monster is, it seems too similar to the whale thing. Perhaps it's another rejected concept design? The face doesn't seem to match that alleged review at all.

I still say Whale Man is the one I approve of most. Too bad it was a fake


----------



## Arishem (Jan 12, 2008)

One of the prescreeners at joblo already confirmed that it was the real thing. He's been spot on for more than a few big releases as well.


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 12, 2008)

is this movie worth watching


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 12, 2008)

^The movie doesn't come out 'til next week Friday so it's too early to say it's worth watching.  It does look interesting though and I plan on seeing it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks much more interesting than the other movies that'll come out this year. As for the monster, I don't think so. Not to mention the wrong color, its too similar to Godzilla.


----------



## Noah (Jan 12, 2008)

So I've mentioned a friend who has worked on films like Bourne Ultimatum, I am Legend and American Gangster (maybe not in this thread, but I have). He tends to put production shots on his facebook from films he's worked on. The other day he put up a section for Cloverfield. He didn't actually work on it, but he does know people that did.

Anyway. Since he didn't work on it directly, I don't know how believable his statements on the movie are, but he claims he doesn't really think the Zergling is the monster. That's just his opinion though. He put something up there that is really interesting though.



His comment on it: "This model here is something sculpted by a Production Designer, however I can't confirm anything."
Since I'm the only one who knows this guy, I don't expect anyone to believe this. But he tends to do this kind of stuff before a movie is released. You know, liabilities and all that.

If the Zergling really has been confirmed as the monster, then I'm gonna go ahead and assume that's a model of the parasite monsters.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 12, 2008)

I heard that was an earlier concept for the monster. I actually like it a lot. 

Also this is a new illustration by the same guy that did the pic that Trick Shot posted. Seems to be a slight update/correction going by what some of the advanced screening reviews have said:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 12, 2008)

Noah's beast is fugly. Matt's is hawt.


----------



## Dave (Jan 12, 2008)

i had i dream i was in the cloverfield movie
when i saw the fire balls being thrown into the streets i hid in a manga store


----------



## Noah (Jan 12, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Noah's beast is fugly. Matt's is hawt.



You're fugly.

But...that's not to say the one Matt posted isn't second best (whalemon is still the best, goddammit).


----------



## Kamina (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow alot of new awesome images and atleast a week for the movie to arrive.

Here's a interesting review from Harry at aintitcool.com:

*Be warned it may contain spoilers and the interview is quite big.*

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Harry knows what CLOVERFIELD is!!!
> 
> Utterly Brilliant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 12, 2008)

Noah said:


> You're fugly.
> 
> But...that's not to say the one Matt posted isn't second best (whalemon is still the best, goddammit).



LMAO... Yeah I liked the whale monster, it's too bad it seems that it isn't the monster. Someone should make a whale monster movie!!!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 12, 2008)

^Yeah whalezilla looked awesome.



Hirako said:


> Wow alot of new awesome images and atleast a week for the movie to arrive.
> 
> Here's a interesting review from Harry at aintitcool.com:
> 
> *Be warned it may contain spoilers and the interview is quite big.*



LOL that was a great read and how it was wrote cracked me up.  That was a lot of major hype for the film, and makes me pissed off we still gotta wait a week to see it.  I WANNA SEE IT NAO!


----------



## Jackal (Jan 12, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrLwSkIRfNk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] undeniable proof.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 12, 2008)

^ the fucking Stay Puff Marshmallow-Man


----------



## DominusDeus (Jan 12, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^ the fucking Stay Puff Marshmallow-Man



You know, it's funny... I think everyone who you'd ask about the Ghost Busters movie would call him/it the "Stay Puff" marshmallow man...

It's actually Stay Puf*t*.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 12, 2008)

Man that's so fucking American... That's full of some unknown win.


----------



## Noah (Jan 12, 2008)

I *cannot believe* I never even thought to make that joke already.

Fuck. I'm totally off my game, here.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2008)

I saw that joke on another forum and was gonna post but thought it was too obviousXD


----------



## Kamina (Jan 13, 2008)

Reptile said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrLwSkIRfNk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] undeniable proof.



I Realy did laugh at that video.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 13, 2008)

Lmao it would be so funny if we go to watch the movie and as soon as we see the monster for the first time the the ghostbusters music cues xD


----------



## Jackal (Jan 13, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb8O6HpWEgs[/YOUTUBE] this is one of the most logical theories ive read/heard.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 13, 2008)

Reptile said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb8O6HpWEgs[/YOUTUBE] this is one of the most logical theories ive read/heard.



thats what me and some other "kids" at school thought it might have been. It could be the Island itself. however both the island idea AND the monster that someone hear claims someone who saw the MSU screening of cloverfield drew. both look extremely plausible. It just makes it so much more suspensful when I go see it on friday. However, for any of us here that go see it the day it comes out, please, please, PLEASE do not even reveal it even in spoiler tags. because I believe it will truly be epic. its the sort of thing where you can pirate it and download off the internet but if you do and watch it you realize you really shoulda went to see it in the movies. I hope it doesn't dissapoint. night guys.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 14, 2008)

Reptile said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb8O6HpWEgs[/YOUTUBE] this is one of the most logical theories ive read/heard.



I Posted that theorie like 5pages back, thanks for the video been looking for it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow that guy had a damn annoying voice.

Anyone, like Transformers this movie is being released in Australia before the states

Prepared to get spoiled bitches!


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2008)

i have got to watch this movie


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wow that guy had a damn annoying voice.
> 
> Anyone, like Transformers this movie is being released in Australia before the states
> 
> Prepared to get spoiled bitches!



Prepare to get ignored!


----------



## Kamina (Jan 15, 2008)

3 more days for you americans, brits have to wait for the 1st of febuary..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2008)

Sucks to be you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2008)

UK sucks, I don't see why they didn't release in the Uk the same time as US?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2008)

Now I kind of hope that it *is* Ghostbusters 3.

*Stay Back You Big Cream Filled Son of a Bitch! *


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2008)

Fandangoed for Sunday night, soonest my cousin gets off work since he's the onyl one of us who has a valid license


----------



## Arishem (Jan 16, 2008)

The prescreeners are saying to except sequels. I hope the ending doesn't leave too many things unresolved.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 16, 2008)

From what I've read there certainly is room for a sequel.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2008)

Lets just concentrate on this for now.


----------



## colours (Jan 16, 2008)

This reminds me of Godzilla.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2008)

colours said:


> This reminds me of Godzilla.



What gave you that idea?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 16, 2008)

This is just another winter-time flop imo. If it was actually something blockbuster worthy, we'd be seeing this much later in the year 

The trailer alone makes me not want to see it, because it seems it's done in the Blair Witch style, of them carrying around the camera, which is the most god awful thing to ever happen to cinema.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2008)

^^Um no, all the films that came out this summer deserved to be flops, and as of now the film has not much competition so it has higher chances of being a hit.



> seems it's done in the Blair Witch style, of them carrying around the camera, which is the most god awful thing to ever happen to cinema.



Please tell me how many movies have actually used this way of filming? Not many.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 16, 2008)

So it seems cloverfield got some mixed reviews.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm probably going Friday night, can't wait


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 16, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> ^^Um no, all the films that came out this summer deserved to be flops, and as of now the film has not much competition so it has higher chances of being a hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me how many movies have actually used this way of filming? Not many.




Did I say summer? No, I just said later in the year. And no not all of them deserved to be flops, though quite a few of them did.

And how many movies use this style? Not sure to be honest, depends on if you mean main stream, indie, etc.

And if the point you're trying to make is that that film style doesn't make it bad, well it's all a matter of personal preference, but I'd rather not watch a movie in that style, as I find it absolutely horrible.


Either way, it's still getting not so nice reviews, as expected, and I really don't expect anything big of this at all.


----------



## chidorikk (Jan 16, 2008)

I seriously cant wait to see this


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Did I say summer? No, I just said later in the year. And no not all of them deserved to be flops, though quite a few of them did.
> 
> And how many movies use this style? Not sure to be honest, depends on if you mean main stream, indie, etc.
> 
> ...


Where are these bad reviews? Only can find IGN one and it's a 7/10 which is good.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 16, 2008)

_I read a few of the early screening reviews, i'm still  looking forward to this but not that much doesn't seem like it has that much explanation for things, but most people won't be interested in that anyway_


----------



## Arishem (Jan 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Where are these bad reviews? Only can find IGN one and it's a 7/10 which is good.


Go here:  

I'm still going to see the film anyway. To be honest, I didn't expect it to get good reviews all around, as it is a giant monster movie.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 16, 2008)

_Whomever said the Blair-witch style of camera is bad is a douche. It makes it seem real instead of the usual camera we get which ends up getting old. It's about time a monster flick was done like this._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2008)

The movie is supposed to be as if its shot by some kids with a video camera...its not meant to look like someone had a film crew walk around. I swear movie critics are totally idiots, they don't seem to take into consideration who the movie was made for.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> Go here:
> 
> I'm still going to see the film anyway. To be honest, I didn't expect it to get good reviews all around, as it is a giant monster movie.



*"Monster fans will love it"* Sounds good to me


----------



## Jotun (Jan 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> *"Monster fans will love it"* Sounds good to me



Seriously, I'm going to this movie for 1 thing, the monster. Hell thats the whole purpose of this movie


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

^Meh @ the critics.  Who gives a fuck what they think?!  They can give a movie bad reviews and it'll still be successful.  I still plan on seeing Cloverfield this weekend.  No bad review is gonna stop me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2008)

I give it 5/10. You'll see it and understand why I said that

The monster is not anything guessed at in this thread (though the closest is the whale-lobster thing) and it's pretty lol when you do see it. 

Not much else I can say about it because there's not much about in the movie, it really is just about those guys running around screaming


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 17, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> It's Godzilla!  *Runs away*



Some have speculated that it's Ktulu. I'd personally boycot this movie it was...

Ktulu is about pure mind fucks.... not "WTF PWNT NYC!!!"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2008)

Well it's not Cthulu (sp?) either


----------



## Noah (Jan 17, 2008)

But it's *not* a giant waffle, right?

I mean...that's how I'd make it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2008)

The reviews are fine, 70% on Rt isn't bad.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 17, 2008)

Lots of reviews on aintitcool.com, might want to look it up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2008)

MajorThor said:


> Some have speculated that it's Ktulu. I'd personally boycot this movie it was...
> 
> Ktulu is about pure mind fucks.... not "WTF PWNT NYC!!!"


*Googles*

Oh gawd, not Davey Jones 

I really hope it looks like the previously posted pictures. They are pretty bad ass looking.

Anyone going for the midnight showing who can confirm? I'll be seeing it tomorrow night.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 17, 2008)

Seen it. Fucking backwards Americans take days to get things. =D

I liked it, it wasn't the best movie I have seen, but it was good. The Monster(s) look good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2008)

Itagaki said:


> Seen it. Fucking backwards Americans take days to get things. =D
> 
> I liked it, it wasn't the best movie I have seen, but it was good. The Monster(s) look good.


Curse you New Zealand 

You guys probably watched LOTR live.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I give it 5/10. You'll see it and understand why I said that
> 
> The monster is not anything guessed at in this thread (though the closest is the whale-lobster thing) and it's pretty lol when you do see it.
> 
> Not much else I can say about it because there's not much about in the movie, it really is just about those guys running around screaming



Are we expecting more?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 17, 2008)

Alright get ready got a major spoiler... Don't look because it seems that this is really the monster!!!(NO JOKE!)



Anyway, I've read some reviews including one on the newspaper. I see a lot of mixed reviews so I'm not sure what to expect. But ah what the hell I'll go see it and decide what I think of it myself.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Are we expecting more?



I sometimes expect a free blow job at the theatre, with a free sundae.

Gonna go watch this movie tonight at midnight. Only thing that bugs me is that its a short movie.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 17, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Alright get ready got a major spoiler... Don't look because it seems that this is really the monster!!!(NO JOKE!)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've read some reviews including one on the newspaper. I see a lot of mixed reviews so I'm not sure what to expect. But ah what the hell I'll go see it and decide what I think of it myself.



Looks like a praying mantis.  Sort of.  I still can't make it fully out, so it won't spoil me too much at the movie theaters.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2008)

Pictures of the monster 

*Spoiler*: __ 









If that's real looks cool to me.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 17, 2008)

I think the second one might be a photoshop job.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 17, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Alright get ready got a major spoiler... Don't look because it seems that this is really the monster!!!(NO JOKE!)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've read some reviews including one on the newspaper. I see a lot of mixed reviews so I'm not sure what to expect. But ah what the hell I'll go see it and decide what I think of it myself.



If thats the monster then i'm realy disappointed but that kinda looks like a video game so i'm not not certain it is..


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 17, 2008)

Well I believe that was taken with a camera phone so it could be a lighting issue (so that it looks kinda like a video game).


----------



## fxu (Jan 17, 2008)

Real pics.

Link removed

or straight link
Link removed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2008)

The one thing to note with the movie:

Don't eat a lot of popcorn or other such foods. The shaking of the camera will probably make you nauseous. You don't want to have projectile vomit


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 17, 2008)

Eh, Monster looks pretty cool, I really wish I could of waited though to have seen the movie. 

Ah well.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm seeing it tonight, and I'm actually sort of excited for it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm actually pretty excited too.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 17, 2008)

oh well 
i couldn't control myself and ended up seeing the spoilers before i saw the actual movie,
i still can't believe how almost everybody was mislead on how the monster looked like


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jan 17, 2008)

When I first saw the mutant whale, I was somewhat convinced, but it was after it was confirmed to be false. My friend who showed it to me tried to trick me into believing it. Damn him.

...Anywayz...

I must see this tomorrow NAO


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2008)

We see the monster (and it's spawns) for a total of around 15 minutes me thinks. Really it's kinda like Transformers, a lot of people were complaining that the bots were playing secondary roles. Same here, the monster was secondary, it focuses too much on a sloppy love story


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 17, 2008)

NO!

I fucking hate when they slap some idiotic, poorly written love story into my movies!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> We see the monster (and it's spawns) for a total of around 15 minutes me thinks. Really it's kinda like Transformers, a lot of people were complaining that the bots were playing secondary roles. Same here, the monster was secondary, it focuses too much on a sloppy love story



I loved transformers. If it's anything like it awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2008)

> I fucking hate when they slap some idiotic, poorly written love story into my movies!



It worked for Titanic


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> It worked for Titanic


 
Titanic wasn't a monster movie.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I loved transformers. If it's anything like it awesome.



In 'Transformers' we see the bots and cons out in the open for more than 15 minutes. It's only near the end where we see the monster in it's entirety


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Titanic wasn't a monster movie.



I regard Kate Winslet as a monster


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 17, 2008)

I just saw Cloverfield (live in Australia) and it was pretty good.  I give it an 8/10.  My only complaint about it is that the camera can be too shakey at times.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 18, 2008)

*Cloverfield*

Interesting perspective and nice action but the rest of it was pure BULLSHIT!  I know, I know, a giant monster destroying Manhattan isn't supposed to be exactly believable; but COME ON. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



First off, that girl must have had the most amazing pussy ever for that dude to go back for her like he did. Especially considering how he just left his brother the way he did.  I mean yeah, his brother was most likely dead, but no one knew for sure and didn't even try to follow it up.  I mean, you could have assumed the same thing about his girl.  I guess his brother should have left him a voice message while he was drowning, then maybe he might have come back for him. Also, was everyone of the main characters like professional marathon runners or super athletes?  They ran through the entire city plus up and down 30+ flights of stairs.  I know they had periodic stops and the whole thing was like over 7 hours, but still they covered a lot of ground.  Why were they still following Rob?  Clearly this dude wasn't in the right state of mind to be making rational decisions for the entire group.  At some point in a crisis everyone has to think about their own survival and following that crazy muthafucka wasn't going to increase anyone's chances of surviving. This movie just left me with a whole bunch of unanswered questions like: How the fuck did they survive that Helicopter crash? What kind of camera did they have?  I mean it was super durable and had infinite battery life.  And the most important questions, Who was watching the footage? and How were they watching it?  At the end, I assumed everything got blown up, so did some genius assemble it back together and watched the tape?

Anyway I liked those little crab monster things.  My favorite scene was when they got fucked up by those little monsters in the tunnel. I also, like when they found out that one girl was bitten.  




Cool action + Utter Bullshit = *C*


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 18, 2008)

Saw it tonight, opening night.

Awesome movie. I loved the CG, plot, special effects, sequence of events, sound quality, filming style, first-person perspective, etc. This and I Am Legend were my favorite sci-fi/suspense movies of late 2007-2008. 

Summary of events:

Sorry if someone's made one; I really dont give a flyin damn!

*Spoiler*: __ 





*everything is shown from a first-person, 'camcorder' perspective, similar to the Blair Witch Project*

 The brother of the protagonist (Jason) and his girlfriend, Lily, are shown spending mutual time together in their bedroom in the morning hours. They begin discussing a day trip to Coney Island, NY, and a surprise party for Jason's brother, Rob. Following the scene, they are shown on a subway discussing different things; mainly their affection for one another.

 The first-person camcording is switched to Hud, Rob's best friend.

 Before the trip is explored (and it really never is), the video cuts off yet again to a surprise party scene at Rob's apartment, which is cram-packed with friends, family, and colleagues. It is a celebration for Rob's promotion in business, and a good-bye ceremony (he would be moving to Japan temporarily for business). After some discussion with different characters, filming is focused on Rob's entry, and being surprised by the guests. He parties with them before thinking of his leaving and begins to drink in solitude, until Hud convinces him to lighten up and share a drink. 

  It is eventually discovered that Rob slept with his long-time friend, Beth, which was circulated around the room until he was asked about it directly. When Beth shows up with a date, he is launched into jealousy, and when he asks her what they've been doing, she denies details to him, saying that they had nothing serious going beyond thier intercouse encounter. Rob alludes to romantic feelings being held for her, though he resists talking about it to Hud.

 Rob is later shown on a balcony with Hud and Jason, dealing with his feelings for Beth and subjecting himself to their suggestions of attempting to begin a relationship with her. Then, out of nowhere, a heavy impact is delivered to the sea surrounding the Statue of Liberty, which everyone assumes was an earthquake and induces panic in the partiers. Then, subsequent meteorite-type objects begin striking the city rapidly, toppling towers and shattering streets; the last identifiable object to land is the head of the Statue of Liberty.

 The citizens panic before migrating indoors for temporary shelter. However, when Rob leaves the building to check the streets, he notices more people rampaging in fear. He and the others convince them to settle down and initiate an evacuation across the bridge and out of town, to which they all agree without argument. 

 As they are moving across the bridge, Rob recieves a call from Beth that drops due to poor cell-phone reception. She leaves a message stating that she is trapped in her apartment and is unable to move, which prompts Rob to urge the others that they need to go back and rescue her. The attempts prove futile when the crowds are too thick to fight through, and the others keep pushing forward. 

 Then, a large tentacle rises from the water and breaks the bridge in two, killing few- one of them being Jason. When Rob makes it back to the base of the bridge with the others, he is emotionally frozen from the loss, and seems non-respondent to the attempts of others to communicate. He does, however, enter into a stage of adrenaline and urges the effort to rescue Beth. When the others encourage him to flee to safety with him, he refuses, and sprints into the road in desparation to initiate his aim. He is stopped by another impact, though, and winds up following his friends to safety. 

 After some scurrying they make their way into a media store, where the friends are shocked to see live filmings of an alien-type monster ravaging through Manhattan on television. It is announced that military action would be taken to bring down the beast, though soldiers were shown being thwarted by spider-like offspring of the alien, which eventually begin consuming the news-anchor herself. This prompts Rob to urge the others to retreat to somewhere safer, and they eventually move to an underground subway station. 

 They wait in the subway lobby for a while, where Rob calls his mother to deliver the news of Jason's death, which causes him to break down.

 At one point, Rob and Hud decide that it isn't safe to wait where they are, and encourage the others to move down the subway track by foot until they reach a further terminal. 

 After walking in the darkness for a bit, Marlena (a friend that Hud is attracted to) is startled by rats moving in formation past their feet, and Rob suggests that it appears they are escaping from something. When Hud enables nightvision on his camera, he notices the alien offspring crawling on the ceiling above them, and commands his friends to run. Some of the offspring attack Marlena, deeply wounding her; however, Rob manages to fight off the creatures long enough for them to escape to a closer station and hide out very briefly. 

 When Lily is cleaning Marlena's wound, she comments that it appears too bad to go without being treated, and so Rob leaves the station into another lobby to look for a safer place for them to wait for help. Shortly followed by everyone else in the party, Rob arrives in what appears to be a clothing store, but the entourage is quickly haultedby military officials. When Marlena comments that she isn't feeling well, the soldiers bring all of them downstairs to a medical center, where many victims are being treated and alien bodies examined. 

 After some bickering between Rob and the soldiers, Marlena urges she doesn't feel good, and is shown to be bleeding from the eyes, nose and mouth, alerting a nurse into calling her out as a 'bite' victim. Doctors immediately rush her into a secluded room, where her friends panic as she seems to explode (uncertain, may simply be pukeing violently) in blood, all the while soldiers persist that nothing more could be done to save Marlena.

 In the next scene, Rob  is shown having a conversation with one of the soldiers, who tells him that he couldn't stop him from attempting to save Beth, but warns that the city would be completely demolished soon to destroy the alien, regardless of who was left. Rob holds that he still wants to rescue Beth, and is later shown outside with his friends before they go on an expedition through broken towers to save her. 

 They find Beth in her room, unconscious and impaled through the heart with a piece of framework rod. However, with Rob's persistent efforts, she wakes up and is pulled away from the rod.

 In a nick of time, and barely dodging the alien, the others carry Beth back to a military airlift area, and send Lily off in a helicopter while the others board into a larger one. 

 At liftoff, they seem to be safe, and Hud revels in amazement as he watches the alien get bombed and subdued. When he exclaims that the alien was done for, however, it leaps up and downs the helicopter with a direct impact. 

 Some time later, the friends wake up crash-landed in Central Square, the pilot dead and the helicopter totalled. Rob complains that his leg is injured, and is helped up by the others before being carried under a bridge. Before they make it, however, Hud is attacked by the alien, which kills him and leaves the camera by his corpse. Rob runs out to grab it and safely makes it back in. 

 Realising that the demolition was near, and there was little to no hope of surviving, Rob provides his name, the date, his location, etc. in a bit of footage, explaining the situation for the sake of it being studied more accurately if it would ever be found. He tries to get Beth to say something, but she is too afraid to continue. Without warning, the first bombing begins, toppling part of the bridge and injuring the couple. They are still alive and share words of their love for eachother, but are quickly silenced during the second round, which leaves a grim and blurry scene of fire and debris. 

 The movie is ended with a scene of [Jason] recording [Lily] on the subway, the morning of the impact, ironically saying that it was a very good day for her and seemed nothing could ruin it.


----------



## blueradio (Jan 18, 2008)

The movie is about Cthulhu rising from the depths of Ryleh and owning NYC.
I'm seeing it today. heheh


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 18, 2008)

LayZ said:


> *Cloverfield*
> 
> Interesting perspective and nice action but the rest of it was pure BULLSHIT!  I know, I know, a giant monster destroying Manhattan isn't supposed to be exactly believable; but COME ON.
> 
> ...



Yeah I read a review that pointed out that the movie had some holes. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



For example they try to escape Manhattan through the Brooklyn Bridge, which is stupid because they went right towards the monster. There were much safer escape routs that would have taken them away from the monster. But I guess you could say it's kinda like PNJ


----------



## Helix (Jan 18, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> For example they try to escape Manhattan through the Brooklyn Bridge, which is stupid because they went right towards the monster. There were much safer escape routs that would have taken them away from the monster. But I guess you could say it's kinda like PNJ



SPOILERS


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think they decided to take the Brooklyn Bridge mainly because it was the closet to where they were at.

Anyways, I thought the movie was great. I'll give it a 10/10 because of the perspective the movie was filmed. I think the reactions by the people were pretty good. It felt like I was in the movie. I like this type of movie than the other type of monster films because you get to see the people's reaction as they try to runaway from it rather than see how the monster destroys everything. It was suspenseful and fun to watch.




If you see the monster before you see the movie, I think it kinda ruins the movie and the suspense.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone else notice the flying saucer crashing just as the movie was about to end?  It happened in the Coney Island scene.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 18, 2008)

Thugnificent said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice the flying saucer crashing just as the movie was about to end?  It happened in the Coney Island scene.



No, I'll have to see it again and look for it!

Anyways, the only main thing that I caught and chuckled at was:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Right after the bridge thing, Tom's phone supposedly died; however, in the subway, he makes a call to his mom through it.






*Spoiler*: __ 




 And I'm a strong believer in the idea that 'the scariest things are what you can't see, or see clearly'. If they would have clearly shown the monster the whole time through, the movie would have been like godzilla or something, not very suspenseful. Until the end, you are given an idea of what the alien looks like, but you arent given a clear visual until most of the suspense ends. I thought this was great, myself. 





*Spoiler*: __ 




 This was the one movie that scared me in two years. Thats somewhat of a big deal for me, considering ive seen atleast a few hundred horror movies since I was 13-14, and only a handful scared me. 

 I thought the ending and death-sounds of the recorders were flawless. I've seen some movies where all that's heard are over-played screams of drama (cough cough Blair Witch Project), and no actual sounds indicating someone's dying. I also liked the pre-ending scene, where it simply showed debris and chilling silence of death.




To me, this shouldnt even be compared to Transformers in the same genre. If the robots in Transformers wouldnt have been shown clearly, the movie would have sucked balls because it wouldnt be anything like the old cartoons, and would be no poiint in watching due to a lack of action scenes. In this movie, things wouldnt have been scary if the alien was shown in all its clarity for any more than a minute or so.


----------



## Helix (Jan 18, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, you remember he went to the electronics store to get batteries/charger, whatever it was. That was before they went into the subway.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 18, 2008)

i went to the midnight showing...awesome......it just needed an ending


*Spoiler*: __ 



and its still alive after the NYC bombing


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 18, 2008)

I retract any and all previous statements I made about this.

It was great


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome. I loved almost everything about it. Not to much action, not to little. Not to much drama. Very realistic looking. I just liked it alot


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 18, 2008)

Seeing it on monday to avoid teenagers that are gonna make stupid ass jokes out of every sexual implication in the film.


----------



## SharinganBlue (Jan 18, 2008)

Just saw the movie this morning and I think that there might be a sequel because of the ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Forgot her name but the girl in the brown dress is the only person who survived and escaped on the helicopter. Also, yeah the monster is still alive.




Overall its a really good movie to watch.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jan 18, 2008)

The other characters are expendable...I guess we're supposed to relate to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hud the camera guy.  "Flaming Homeless Guy" line: HILAR.  Oh, and I guess they die in the end.  Lastly, I wanted to know what was up with Marlena and the consequences of being bit by the monster's 'fleas'.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 18, 2008)

I think that Abrams deliberatly created this like one his shows....just full of mystery especially in the end


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2008)

My short review on it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=NSNGwfE4c1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 18, 2008)

Gotta say this movie had set the bar for 2008 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved how the creatures attacking the characters weren't shown so clearly. Otherwise, people might complain they look like crap or overused (imo, they looked like _Doom_ monsters though the designs were good). At times, the camcorder was shaking alot, but that shouldn't be judged upon too much since anyone would be panicking like hell from those things 

Overall, Cloverfield was fun to watch and Hud can really make you laugh even though they were going through hell


----------



## stillen (Jan 18, 2008)

Saw it opening night and absolutely loved it, even though I had take take my eyes off the screen every once in a while because of motion sickness. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't see it but the friends I went with said they saw a meteor hit the water at the end. Those fucking little hslf-life 2 antlion like things were crazy! That one girl got bit and exploded! I don't mind a lack of story with the monster. 10/10 fo show.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 18, 2008)

Damn great movie, I just hated the camera shaking. =/

Hud is awesome, he was hillarious at the party and tunnel.

Lily and Elizabeth are damn hot.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 18, 2008)

Dam, most of you have sene it by now i still have to wait for febuary..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 18, 2008)

Ignore the negative reviews, this movie is too damn good. I feel like watching it a second time. Maybe download and watch it on my PSP. xD

Don't know if it was just me but the movie felt like a video game. First Person game of course. With some backtracking and shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2008)

I would advise anyone who has not seen this movie to get out and see it, its one of the best monster movies I've ever seen and it really set a good standard for movies this year. I only hope that we can see much more like this, original concepts, unusual story telling methods and realistically done movies about extraordinary feats of normal people.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 18, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I would advise anyone who has not seen this movie to get out and see it, its one of the best monster movies I've ever seen and it really set a good standard for movies this year. I only hope that we can see much more like this, original concepts, unusual story telling methods and realistically done movies about extraordinary feats of normal people.



YAY NORMAL PEOPLE!

Was it better then the host? Cause that movie fuckin sucked. I seriously thought it was going to be great, but it turned out to suck eggs.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 18, 2008)

I have some favorite lines LOL. Not sure if its word for word, but whatever.

*Spoiler*: __ 




" What if we get chased by a homeless guy on fire"?

"LOl THATS THE SHIT!!!! THATS THe *Monster jumps out of smoke and smacks the helicopter* OOOO SHIT AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

But seriously the helicopter scene was so hilarious. and  it was NOT an alien as far as I know. IN a interview I believe Abrams said the monster was already there, and basically just woke up and was examining the world. perhaps loud city life annoyed it when it woke up so it went on a rampage. sorta why it didn't kill Hudd I believe at the end first, and sorta examined him at first, then it felt like eating him then spit him back out. the ending in my opinion however, sucked majorly. it just ended in silence, I really expected a bit more. not counting the sort of crappy ending, GREAT movie. 




Shouldn't be a spoiler but the first 10-20 minutes of the movie nothing happens. do not get overly excited at the very beginning. after the special thing happens its good from then on. The ending will definitely suprise those who haven't seen it yet. 

and btw, I don't think any real picture of it was posted on this thread. Comparing it to the thing with little T rex arms and the alien looking one ( like from the ALIEN movie and alien vs predator) weren't it either. so you actually didn't spoil yourself. I was surpised to see what it looked like.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 18, 2008)

I liked it. I didn't love it. And jez the camera work was a bit too realistic. That camera shook a lot in certain parts. My eyes started to hurt. Half way through the movie I started to feel nauseous. I had to get up and get a drink of water to feel better. I'd give the movie a 7/10. It was good, but not great. The characters were ok, more believable when they panicked/fought for survival (post party). Hud was probably the best character thoughout, I liked him. The scenes where the monster appeared were good and intense. It's parasites/ticks were crazy. It was realistic, but I guess the filming style kinda took away from it a bit. Not that I didn't think that it was smart for them to use the style to make it realistic, but it got me feeling kinda sick. The ending was ok as well. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



There was a bit too much 'I love you' crap in the end, but Hud's death was pretty badass.(Poor Hud) And the explosion was good too.


 Lily was good eye candy


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 18, 2008)

Thought it was going to be your run-of-the-mill PG-13 garbage movies...but _wow_. I was thoroughly surprised (pleasantly) by how awesome Cloverfield was. It definitely set a high-bar for any and all movies (especially horror/suspense) this year. 

Brilliant monster design, incredibly original idea...and scary as hell. 

[spoilers=A few (minor) spoilers]
You know, it kind of ticked me off the way everything ended. Knowing the way J.J. Abrams goes about business, it's highly unlikely there will _ever_ be a sequel. Then again, this movie really wasn't for the plot as much as it was for the entertainment value. Which is still great.

If you're looking for a solid story and conclusion, prepare to be greatly annoyed by the end of the flick. Other than that, it was an amazing movie.[/spoiler]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Lily was good eye candy



Lily Beth and the other girl were pretty good eye candy.


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 18, 2008)

I just saw it, and yeah it's the first great movie of 2008. The camera work didn't bother me at all, I guess playing countless FPS has made me immune.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I would be shocked if there wasn't a sequel, after all despite the apparent nuking it recieved, the damn thing is still alive. Also did anyone see a meteor or something crash into the ocean on one of the final scenes? A possible hint to the monster's orgin maybe?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 18, 2008)

ShangDOh said:


> I just saw it, and yeah it's the first great movie of 2008. The camera work didn't bother me at all, I guess playing countless FPS has made me immune.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard about that! I missed it. I was looking straight into the ocean, but since I was feeling a little sick from the camera movement in some parts I just looked away since it was just Rob and Beth talking... I should have kept my eye on it for a second longer


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 18, 2008)

ShangDOh said:


> I just saw it, and yeah it's the first great movie of 2008. The camera work didn't bother me at all, I guess playing countless FPS has made me immune.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



the answer to your spoiler: not sure. I don't think so myself when I saw it. however I do believe it there will be a sequel. It would be stupid not to. think about it. it if was a one shot movie, the ending would be pretty bad. however Abrams is a genius if he plans a sequel. the ending would make people angry but would also make demand for a sequel HUGE. which would mean more people allowing him funds to make the movie for more profit, better technology, and such. all in all, a great movie I went to go see on a sci Fi club school trip. very damm good. and we made some stupid jokes. Like how the monster had "balls" on its head LOL.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 18, 2008)

ShangDOh said:


> I just saw it, and yeah it's the first great movie of 2008. The camera work didn't bother me at all, I guess playing countless FPS has made me immune.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's an E.T.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2008)

I liked the ending, the ending solidified the whole point of the movie...to make a sequel, especially with any of the existing characters would ruin it.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 18, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> the answer to your spoiler: not sure. I don't think so myself when I saw it. however I do believe it there will be a sequel. It would be stupid not to. think about it. it if was a one shot movie, the ending would be pretty bad. however Abrams is a genius if he plans a sequel. the ending would make people angry but would also make demand for a sequel HUGE. which would mean more people allowing him funds to make the movie for more profit, better technology, and such. all in all, a great movie I went to go see on a sci Fi club school trip. very damm good. and we made some stupid jokes. *Like how the monster had "balls" on its head LOL*.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's breathing


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2008)

How people expected closure out of that film is beyond me.  Just look at the intro, the camera will tell you where it was located.  There was no way in hell we were gonna get any closure.  The ending was great and if you didn't like it, well then that's your loss.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah, that monster is an alien, look at the final scene in Coney Island closely.  It's there for a reason


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2008)

Parallax said:


> How people expected closure out of that film is beyond me.  Just look at the intro, the camera will tell you where it was located.  There was no way in hell we were gonna get any closure.  The ending was great and if you didn't like it, well then that's your loss.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What's in the final scene, just note it to me if you can. I never noticed it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 18, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> YAY NORMAL PEOPLE!
> 
> Was it better then the host? Cause that movie fuckin sucked. I seriously thought it was going to be great, but it turned out to suck eggs.



Are you serious? The Host was an *awesome* movie, it wasn't supposed to scare or shock you but it had great drama in it which pretty much moved me.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 18, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What's in the final scene, just note it to me if you can. I never noticed it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



there is a comet that flys down into the river. Obviously meaning it was an alien.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> there is a comet that flys down into the river. Obviously meaning it was an alien.



That settles it...I am buying this movie.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 18, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Are you serious? The Host was an *awesome* movie, it wasn't supposed to scare or shock you but it had great drama in it which pretty much moved me.



Are you KIDDING ME!?  The drama sucked. The plot was waaaaaay to unoriginal. *Talking in monotonous robot voice* His daughter gets captured, she dies, wow, I am so sad.

lol The whole thing was slow and dull. I'm surprised it got pushed into America. That's what really surprises me. Americans hate that shit. The movie was a waste of money clearly. How did it get awards really?


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 18, 2008)

Another plus is that this movie was an ORIGINAL, not a flipping REMAKE, and I'm so sick of Remakes in horror movies that I've contemplated abandoning the new ones altogether more than once. The director got his idea for the monster's design from some toys he noticed in a toystore that he took his son to, and felt like all the monsters there weren't badass enough, so he was motivated to make a better one for his movie.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2008)

Plans for tonight fell through. Gonna see it Sunday instead. *hides from thread so as to not get spoiled *


----------



## Jackal (Jan 18, 2008)

me and my friend were the fisrt people in Iowa to watch the movie..... it was awsome!!!! i will not spoil it though. PM me if you want to know what happens.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2008)

I heard all kinds of theories about what it was, I kind of was hoping for Cthulu, but this was great.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I heard all kinds of theories about what it was, I kind of was hoping for Cthulu, but this was great.



Cthulu would have been some epic shit, shame that it wasn't him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 18, 2008)

Dang

I can see Fred's head move his head but I can't see a freaking comet land into the ocean. I was wondering what that last part was. Dunno how Abrams will do a sequel


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 18, 2008)

I think it would be better _to not_ have a sequel for this movie.

I mean..do we have to know everything about the creature? It's more fun if the details about it are kept unknown so you can guess. In my opinion, that is


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 18, 2008)

I think it would have been a disaster if it were like that. I mean people went to see the monster. If they wouldn't have seen it you could have expected JJ to get bombed by the critics, fans, and audience.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a question for those who saw the movie,


*Spoiler*: __ 



How do you know the monster lived?


----------



## Casyle (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh, I FREAKING LOVED CLOVERFIELD!!!  I ssoooooo hope there's a sequel!  I don't care if we don't learn everything about this beast, I just want to see more! 

I loved the camera work, very original and it worked great.  The critics bitching about Hud being some super-human calm camera-man and catching everything is absurd!  In my opinion he acted VERY realistically, and hardly caught everything on camera.  In fact, I kept yelling at him, in my mind, to stop looking away from the action so much! 

I loved that we weren't told everything about subject Cloverfield.  That was very Asian horror-movie'ish.  You don't always know where something came from or how to deal with it.  I love it.


*Spoiler*: _About the movie...._ 



My favorite part was when they were wandering down the street and suddenly subject Cloverfield's foot slams into view.  Then out of nowhere a freaking rocket zooms just over the groups' heads towards subject Cloverfield, followed by troops and assault rifle fire.  Then the group have to quickly dive out of the way as a tank roars through and starts firing.  That scene actually gave me goosebumps! haha!  Then near the end subject Cloverfield gets freaking napalmed by a stealth fighter and poor, dim Hud hoots and hollars, then suddenly hear comes subject Cloverfield, snapping at the heli!  I was sad when Hud died, though.... Though I found it weird that subject Cloverfield didn't eat him like it did with people off-camera.




When did this comet appear?  I'm afraid my dang head-ache made me miss it.   I had a slight head-ache so my eyes were sensitive to the light and I found myself squinting a lot.  Afraid that made me miss the comet... I remember hearing one guy in the row in front of me excitedly asking his friends if they had seen it, and I was wondering what he was talking about. 

I do agree that it was an alien.  The massive earth-quake would indicate it came from the sky, in my opinion, not just out of the ocean.

Did anything happen after the credit?  I usually stay just incase, but I didn't this time.

Cardboard Tube Knight - We don't.  We don't know if he lived or if he died.  However, I'm going to give that sucker the benefit of the doubt.  That freaking thing survived countless bullets, missiles, rockets, tank fire, and even napalm!  It would not surprise me in the least if it survived.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 18, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I have a question for those who saw the movie,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



They don't; it was probably speculation. I assume it's dead though, considering the FBI was able to retrieve the camera at the bomb-site. 

 And you're all wrong. The monster was Manbearpig.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I have a question for those who saw the movie,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He took like hundreds of missile and seemed to be fine. I doubt he died.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2008)

Casyle said:


> Oh, I FREAKING LOVED CLOVERFIELD!!!  I ssoooooo hope there's a sequel!  I don't care if we don't learn everything about this beast, I just want to see more!
> 
> I loved the camera work, very original and it worked great.  The critics bitching about Hud being some super-human calm camera-man and catching everything is absurd!  In my opinion he acted VERY realistically, and hardly caught everything on camera.  In fact, I kept yelling at him, in my mind, to stop looking away from the action so much!
> 
> ...



Well for me I think that if they did make a sequel they would have to find a unique way to tell it. And you know, the camera work was cool because a lot of the time Hud would rest the camera off to the side of his body and you couldn't see everything. 


*Spoiler*: _Casyle_ 



I said that because some people seem so sure, I think that someone lived the explosion because you hear a voice after the credits talking. Also the tape was DOD property, that means the tape got out. 






partial zero said:


> CLOVERFIELD WAS THE WORST MOVIE I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE! IT WAS SO BAD I WANTED TO ASK FOR A REFUND.
> 
> hahaha
> 
> ...



People might neg you Monny!



Puddin Pops said:


> They don't; it was probably speculation. I assume it's dead though, considering the FBI was able to retrieve the camera at the bomb-site.
> 
> And you're all wrong. The monster was Manbearpig.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It wasn't the FBI, it was the DOD, Department of Defense, more than likely the military.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 18, 2008)

And this is something worh seeing; IDK how accurate it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Oh, and dont even respond to Partial Zero. He's clearly a troll.


----------



## Casyle (Jan 18, 2008)

Aww, mans, I knew I should have stayed until the credits were over!  Oh well.  

Here's hoping to a sequel!  *Drinks some water*


----------



## Casyle (Jan 18, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> And this is something worh seeing; IDK how accurate it is.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wouldn't dream of it   Who's Partial Zero?  I only see intelligent, informative posts.  You're seeing things 

That looks nothing like subject Cloverfield.  The "mutant louses" are not nearly that big either.  They're about the size of a large house cat, though wider.

It's been a while since I've been in a movie theatre in which people started applauding when the credits rolled.  Everyone seemed to have loved the movie.

*Smacks Cardboard Tube Knight's knuckles with a ruler* Don't feed the trolls young man!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2008)

partial zero said:


> it was SO HORRIBLE. my GOD how could anybody like that?
> 
> seriously half the theater was booing at the end. wtf?



My entire theather loved it, there were no boos, some people clapped too early thinking it was over at one point. And the movie actually undid all of the horrible shit movies that have come out about monsters over the past few years. How could anyone NOT like this movie?

Partial Zero is NOT a Troll, what rock have you been living under, look at the number of years she's been here.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 18, 2008)

I dont think a sequel would be the best thing for this; sequels to similar movies are almost always made in a 'surprise' fashion to everyone, and are usually directed by different directors that suck. (cringes at the thoughts of Grudge 2)

EDIT: As said, IDK how accurate that is, I just found it on google. To me, the monster looked like a mix between 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 a kraken and a salamander, though I believe there may have been two monsters, as the one in the water didnt come on land; or atleast I missed it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2008)

partial zero said:


> because it was shit? hahaha
> 
> no really i made fun of it for about an hour afterwards. i loved the sounds those little lice things made, GOBBLE GOBBLE.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It looked like she hemorrhaged until she blew up, that was prety sad though, because I kind of liked her character and she was there far too short.


----------



## Casyle (Jan 18, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> I dont think a sequel would be the best thing for this; sequels to similar movies are almost always made in a 'surprise' fashion to everyone, and are usually directed by different directors that suck. (cringes at the thoughts of Grudge 2)
> 
> hehe
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 18, 2008)

partial zero said:


> because it was shit? hahaha
> 
> no really i made fun of it for about an hour afterwards. i loved the sounds those little lice things made, GOBBLE GOBBLE.
> 
> ...



I actually thought that was pretty killer lol.

And srry for the troll comment; didnt check really, though its something a troll would go into forums to do -_-

My whole theater loved it, as almost everyone commented on it at the end and talked about it all the way to their cars.

This is a more accurate depiction of the monster:


*Spoiler*: __ 









And yes, I will be buying this on dvd


----------



## Capacity (Jan 18, 2008)

Loved this movie i was sad about the ending but overall it was a great movie, every1 in my theatre were all like wtf!! when they died.

What happened after the credits and damn i missed the meteor hit the ocean at coney island ><

I will be downloading and buying this movie


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 18, 2008)

Something else interesting I just read; a manga based on this is being released in Japan titled "Cloverfield: Kishin", and will serve as a prequel.


----------



## Casyle (Jan 18, 2008)

Sequel talk...



> Bloody Disgusting was on the Cloverfield red carpet tonight for the premier of the film. While chatting with director Matt Reeves, the subject of a sequel came up. This is what he had to say: ?Only time will tell. While we were on set making the film we talked about the possibilities and directions of how a sequel can go. The fun of this movie was that it might not have been the only movie being made that night, there might be another movie! In today?s day and age of people filming their lives on their iphones and handy cams, uploading it to youtube?That was kind of exciting thinking about that.?



Oh, I hope, I hope, I do so hope!


----------



## Casyle (Jan 18, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> Something else interesting I just read; a manga based on this is being released in Japan titled "Cloverfield: Kishin", and will serve as a prequel.



A manga and not an American comic?  Guess it's not that odd... 

Is it supported by J.J. Adams and Matt Reeves? Or is it something they're doing on their own?  *Probably a stupid question*

Did anyone get even the least bit motion sick by the movie?  Not to be a jerk, but I'm kinda finding it funny that people were getting motion sickness from this movie... I was expecting A LOT worse based on some negative reviews.  I dunno why it's eliciting such strong reactions from me, but I find myself sneering at the reviews bitching about motion sickness.

Actually, what's probably getting me the most are these constant 9-11 references in the negative reviews.  At no point in Cloverfield did anything make me think of 9-11.  Methinks some of these reviewers are waayyy too stuck in the past.  

Oh well, night all!


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 18, 2008)

Casyle said:


> A manga and not an American comic?  Guess it's not that odd...
> 
> Is it supported by J.J. Adams and Matt Reeves? Or is it something they're doing on their own?  *Probably a stupid question*
> 
> Did anyone get even the least bit motion sick by the movie?  Not to be a jerk, but I'm kinda finding it funny that people were getting motion sickness from this movie... I was expecting A LOT worse based on some negative reviews.



I never got motion sick (i generally dont in any scenario), but I can see why someone would, considering there was alot of screen-shaking and turbulance. 

And I'm assuming the manga will simply by approved by the director (i.e. be allowed to sell; given permission), but will be completely endorsed by an unrelated party. IDK, i just read it in a wiki on the movie.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 18, 2008)

Got to say my expectations were set pretty high... and the movie really fucking delivered. 

You could feel the characters emotions, the movie didn't quit dwell on one thing for too long, the pace was perfect. My only gripe is that the experience didn't last longer. I welcome a sequel with open arms.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 18, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Dang
> 
> I can see Fred's head move his head but I can't see a freaking comet land into the ocean. *I was wondering what that last part was*. Dunno how Abrams will do a sequel




*Spoiler*: __ 



I voice is heard saying "It's still alive" reversed. Obviously meaning there should be a sequel.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 18, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I have a question for those who saw the movie,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



After the credits, a voice is heard saying "It's still alive" but in reverse.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 18, 2008)

I loved it. 

Here's info about that manga prequel.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the post, Fuji. I'll check it out later.


----------



## Capacity (Jan 18, 2008)

The monster



*Spoiler*: __ 



Man i wish Beth and Rob lived ;_; I hope there will be a sequel


----------



## ayoz (Jan 18, 2008)

I would probably give it a 6/10 though.

I didn't like the fact that it was from first person point of view. The camera thing really pissed me off. 1/3 of the movie was pointing to the ground.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 What kind of monster is that? Looks like a spider and yet Godzilla at the same time 



Also,

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Isn't the Statue of Liberty suppose to be on an isolated Island. How did the monster hit the head so far that it flew to Manhattan and then the monster went all the way to Manhattan? It swam? 



Also, the ending was HORRIBLE!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2008)

ayoz said:


> I would probably give it a 6/10 though.
> 
> I didn't like the fact that it was from first person point of view. The camera thing really pissed me off. 1/3 of the movie was pointing to the ground.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




It ripped off the head and flung, more than likely with its mouth. And it probably is amphibious, so it could swim more than likely better than it could run.

I liked the ending alot


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How can you hate the ending?  What type of ending did you haters want?  There was gonna be no closure, there was gonna be no happy ending.  If you see the very first segment of the film they tell you where they found the camera.  You see them in that location at the end.  Did you honestly think it would have ended in a positive light?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Parallax said:


> How can you hate the ending?  What type of ending did you haters want?  There was gonna be no closure, there was gonna be no happy ending.  If you see the very first segment of the film they tell you where they found the camera.  You see them in that location at the end.  Did you honestly think it would have ended in a positive light?






Spoilers much?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2008)

eh, I guess.  I spoilered it just in case.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 19, 2008)

That manga prequel thing sounds very interesting, gonna check it out tmrw morning.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 19, 2008)

I think Lobsterwhalezilla is better


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Jan 19, 2008)

Well I saw the movie today, and personally I hated it. I mean the movie had it's good points, such as the camera perspective, the monsters, and the fact that it was actually scary, but the entire time I was watching it, I just couldn't get over how incredibly stupid the main characters were being.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that that person, Rob I think his name was, went after his girlfriend in the first place is the epitome of stupidity. His friends instead of evacuating Manhattan decide to follow him towards their deaths, and the entire time they were looking for Beth, not one of them decide to keep a weapon with them, (despite how often they had a chance to get one). Granted it wouldn't make much of a movie if they had done the smart options but still. Although I originally hated the ending because they didn't tell what happened to the monster or his origins I realized both of those questions were answered by what was said here (I can't believe I missed that final scene thing) 




I know I shouldn't let petty things like that ruin anything for me, I just couldn't get over it, blatant stupidity is just one of my pet peeves.

The girls were hot though, especially Lily.


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

I just got back from this, and it feels like someone has been having sex with my eyes for the past 80 minutes 

Anyway, super spoilers ahoy.

*Spoiler*: __ 




First things first. Women exploding = instant win. No matter what. When she got bit, I figured she'd just end up convulsing or something, but exploding? Didn't really expect that.

Second: lol @ cameraman being named Hud.

Anyway. I kinda feel like the monster's size was downplayed when it came face to face with Hud. It was as big as buildings and was able to withstand the bomb assaults, but it left Hud intact enough that Rob and Beth would actually hope he was still alive? That doesn't seem right to me. The fact that it actually stopped, looked right at Hud and then snapped at him gives it a feeling of it being smaller than it had been portrayed. Something that large should look at the individual person as a bug. If it stopped to look at Hud, how come it didn't notice the other two screaming bloody murder while it was standing there?

Still. It was friggin' awesome, and the parasite monsters had the second best sound for a monster ever. I don't remember what first place is, but there's something equally as hilarious.

I knew there had to be something in that last shot of the ocean, but I completely missed a meteor. 

And I still say the Whadramon(loldigimonrulez) design was better. It wouldn't have been as effective for this movie as Reverse Leg Mantis BallsackChin Turtle (RLMBCT for short), but it would've made a completely different version of the movie just as interesting.

I'm all for a sequel, and I'd be absolutely shocked if there wasn't at least one. There are dozens of stories from a civilian perspective that could be told. Maybe a story from some wacky ground-level journalist? Maybe a cameraman from military recording purposes? Maybe there could be a more traditional style movie based on what happened? Who the hell knows? All I know is this movie raped my eyes, called me a pretty boy and I thanked it in the end.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 19, 2008)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> Well I saw the movie today, and personally I hated it. I mean the movie had it's good points, such as the camera perspective, the monsters, and the fact that it was actually scary, but the entire time I was watching it, I just couldn't get over how incredibly stupid the main characters were being.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




If they made it as simple as saying 'f*ck the chick' and leaving with everyone, being safe and happy, would the movie have any suspense or point? Anyone can leave a city with an army, and frankly the movie would have sucked if they did that. Who wants to pay to watch some teenagers fly off in a chopper half way through the movie, when the beginning already outlined the fate of the events? And I'm sure the soldiers wouldnt have just handed them weapons. I actually thought it was kinda cool how they went with no weaps, just because in every movie someone's gotta have a gun or something. In this one, they only had their hands, and the occasional shank lying on the ground.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 19, 2008)

I hated the fact that there were people who compared it to the Blair With Project and stated at how shitty that movie was compared to Cloverfield. What they didn't realize is that TBWP had significantly less budget than even 100k$....barely enough to purchase a camera....TBWP was a damned fine movie.

The thing that I didn't like about Cloverfield is they actually showed the beast and gave it camera time. I'da like it to show meere glimpses of the beast and let the audience utilize that lil thing I like to call "imagination" seriously.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And wtf was up with the spider bitches? Were they a part of his manifestation? Like, spawns that came from some orfaces?


----------



## ayoz (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I also found it pretty stupid how that Beth or whatever her name was laying at her apartment motionless and then this guy Rob comes, she's all the sudden all alive. Didn't she get hit at the heart or near it or something? She should have died from bleeding.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 19, 2008)

ayoz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I also found it pretty stupid how that Beth or whatever her name was laying at her apartment motionless and then this guy Rob comes, she's all the sudden all alive. Didn't she get hit at the heart or near it or something? She should have died from bleeding.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you see how injured she was tho man? She had a metal rod through her chest. I'd move as less as possible, it woulda been far too painful. Plus, she was prolly passed out due to the pain, or sleeping knowing that she was gonna die....Then when Rob got there she was revitalized.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 19, 2008)

The only real dumb point, in my opinion, was:


*Spoiler*: __ 





1. When the monster killed Hud, and acted like he was gonna eat him (chewing sounds and visuals and everything), but Hud's corpse just falls to the ground, relatively clean. 





But it wasnt even enough to make a difference in my opinion.


----------



## Squee717 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got back from the movie.Thought it was pretty sweet.I really didn't wanna see the monster _that much_ though.Think it would have been scarier if they left it more to our imagination.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 19, 2008)

Squee717 said:


> Just got back from the movie.Thought it was pretty sweet.I really didn't wanna see the monster _that much_ though.Think it would have been scarier if they left it more to our imagination.



That's what I said. I could come up with a beast that looks more badass than that. Seeing the ass-end of it the whole movie...like what we saw at the beginning woulda been better off IMO.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 19, 2008)

Noah said:


> I just got back from this, and it feels like someone has been having sex with my eyes for the past 80 minutes
> 
> Anyway, super spoilers ahoy.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I figured the monster's head was so big that Hud could have went through the cracks between his teeth when he was scooped up, and that hitting the ground after being spit out might have been what killed him


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 19, 2008)

MajorThor said:


> I hated the fact that there were people who compared it to the Blair With Project and stated at how shitty that movie was compared to Cloverfield. What they didn't realize is that TBWP had significantly less budget than even 100k$....barely enough to purchase a camera....TBWP was a damned fine movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



They didn't really look the monster so I figured they were parasites like lice.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2008)

MajorThor said:


> I hated the fact that there were people who compared it to the Blair With Project and stated at how shitty that movie was compared to Cloverfield. What they didn't realize is that TBWP had significantly less budget than even 100k$....barely enough to purchase a camera....TBWP was a damned fine movie.
> 
> The thing that I didn't like about Cloverfield is they actually showed the beast and gave it camera time. I'da like it to show meere glimpses of the beast and let the audience utilize that lil thing I like to call "imagination" seriously.
> 
> ...



You are the first person i ever met that thought the blair witch project was better then garbage. Really that movie was so stupid, so boring, so sad, i can't believe you liked it. Guess there's always fans of something  

Anyway it was nice the whole imagination but the whole point was to finally see it. That was the point for me anyway.


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 19, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I figured the monster's head was so big that Hud could have went through the cracks between his teeth when he was scooped up, and that hitting the ground after being spit out might have been what killed him




*Spoiler*: __ 



I got the impression that he was torn in half.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> You are the first person i ever met that thought the blair witch project was better then garbage. Really that movie was so stupid, so boring, so sad, i can't believe you liked it. Guess there's always fans of something
> 
> Anyway it was nice the whole imagination but the whole point was to finally see it. That was the point for me anyway.



When I first saw the movie I lived near a friend who was highly interested in making movies and it gave me some inspiration to make my own. I researched alot on how to make a movie and what it would cost...what programs to use to edit scenes and the whole bizz. After I saw that it usually takes a film multi-millions to make one with stageworks/casting/film/materials and that The Blair Witch Project had roughlu 50k$ to work with and how well it was put together with the significant lacking of funding. It made me have much more appreciation for it.


----------



## Squee717 (Jan 19, 2008)

ShangDOh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I got the impression that he was torn in half.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think if he was torn in half,the other two wouldn't have ran back toward him and tried to get him up. I think that's what they were doing anyway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I voice is heard saying "It's still alive" reversed. Obviously meaning there should be a sequel.



No that does not obvoiusly mean there should be a sequel. Why do people say shit like that? We don't always need sequels. That's the problem with the movie industry, they take good movies and drive them into the ground by making sequels over and over because that's the best way to capitalize on good ideas. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not every movie needs sequels. Even if the monster is alive still, a standalone movie can be enough.






Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> Well I saw the movie today, and personally I hated it. I mean the movie had it's good points, such as the camera perspective, the monsters, and the fact that it was actually scary, but the entire time I was watching it, I just couldn't get over how incredibly stupid the main characters were being.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How is any of that stupid, why the fuck would they have weapons? The weapons weren't working for the army, so four untrained people will have better luck, that's what makes other movies look dumb. Plus if you don't know, guns are illegal in New York, so getting a gun from anywhere except the army is nearly impossible. Not to mention something heavy enough to fight the smaller things would have been slowing them down. and their best option was to run. 

Bitching about them going back to get her is like bitching about Neo choosing to go into the Matrix, or like bitching about Will going to save Elizabeth, or bitching about Aladdin trying to get Jasmine, its the entire fucking premise of the movie. You could tell in the commercial what was going on. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think this says something about you if you're just going to leave behind a best friend who you've obviously loved for years, who called you of all people for help without a second thought.




I can tell you right now that I have people that I would have to find if something like this happened. 



Squee717 said:


> Just got back from the movie.Thought it was pretty sweet.I really didn't wanna see the monster _that much_ though.Think it would have been scarier if they left it more to our imagination.



People would have been pissed, and how would you explain the camera never seeing the monster. The monster was pretty creepy looking, and he didn't look like any other monsters I've seen in movies. 



ayoz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I also found it pretty stupid how that Beth or whatever her name was laying at her apartment motionless and then this guy Rob comes, she's all the sudden all alive. Didn't she get hit at the heart or near it or something? She should have died from bleeding.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Its not through her heart, its her shoulder blade, in that little hole there, technically no where near anything. And she doesn't regain full mobility until they're in the street and adrenaline seemingly kicked in because the monster was right there stomping tanks. 






Squee717 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think if he was torn in half,the other two wouldn't have ran back toward him and tried to get him up. I think that's what they were doing anyway.




*Spoiler*: __ 



They didn't run back, they're voices are far off from the camera, plus why would they run back, the monster was right there. It seems they waited until it passed and got the camera.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's the first part to the manga if anyone wants to take a look:

Cloverfield: Manga "Kishin" Part 1-->Link

It's already translated so that won't be a problem.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 19, 2008)

OOoh a manga, my Cloverfield appetite might be fixed now. xD

I hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 19, 2008)

Was it just me or did 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hud's eye lids look a little weird after he got killed?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 19, 2008)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hud lying on the ground after he died was weird, I expected to see more blood than that.




Well... The manga sucked. >.< Or atleast the first chapter was.

I can't get over the endding of the movie, it's like engraved in my mind.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really want to know what happened to Lily after she got away with the helicopter.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 19, 2008)

a manga explaining the story, seems intresting...



*Spoiler*: __ 





 my guess is this kid grows up to be the Vice president of SLUSHO, then looses his job to ROB(the guy in the movie) then has the monster attack new york. 



This will explain alot of things like; Why the monster was always right by them, Why it attacked the day before he left, and any other questions that this movie left open.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 19, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> ^
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I thought there would be more blood as well, but I guess since the monster is so damn big it's teeth probably didn't bite him. The only thing I think would happen with Lily is that she was taken a safe distance away from NYC before operation "Hammerdown" happened.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2008)

Screw it I can't wait for two weeks to see it, Im gonna go download it now, I hope God isn't angry.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 19, 2008)

The movie was going to be a lot more bloodier and gory but they wanted to keep the pg 13 rating x.x

I liked the movie, after it was over I stood up and clapped, I was the only one clapping so it was a bit awkward lol


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL. The people next to me were bitching about it. I just got up an left as fast as I could.I was feeling a little sick


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe there was a reason Lily was the only one left alive.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 19, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there was a reason Lily was the only one left alive.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was her high heels.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 19, 2008)

Hahah, yeah. Her amazing running skills too. xD


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It was her high heels.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah ha! So I'm not the only one who spotted that! Bitch made it all the way to Beth's building before getting rid of them. Apparently they were like Kenpachi's eyepatch. They were just there for the monster to stand a chance of catching her.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

When we first saw the trailer, my friends and I thought this movie was a Godzilla movie.....

I kinda found out that it isn't.

Any news on WHAT the montser is?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> When we first saw the trailer, my friends and I thought this movie was a Godzilla movie.....
> 
> I kinda found out that it isn't.
> 
> Any news on WHAT the montser is?



1) the godzilla rumor was squashed when the first trailer came out

2) a few pages back is a picture of the monster


----------



## Casyle (Jan 19, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No that does not obvoiusly mean there should be a sequel. Why do people say shit like that? We don't always need sequels. That's the problem with the movie industry, they take good movies and drive them into the ground by making sequels over and over because that's the best way to capitalize on good ideas.



You said it yourself, making sequels is the best way to capitalize on good ideas.  The industry needs money to make movies, and sequels get them that money.  Not to mention that I think it's safe to infer that people want sequels, else they wouldn't be so popular with the industry.





> How is any of that stupid, why the fuck would they have weapons? The weapons weren't working for the army, so four untrained people will have better luck, that's what makes other movies look dumb. Plus if you don't know, guns are illegal in New York, so getting a gun from anywhere except the army is nearly impossible. Not to mention something heavy enough to fight the smaller things would have been slowing them down. and their best option was to run.



Language young man, language! ;p  Seriously, I was annoyed by that.  Hud saw those little freaks coming off of that monster.  You're not going to tell me that there were not dead soldiers littering Manhattan.  I knew no mere gun would harm that monstrosity, but those little buggers are another matter entirely!  Don't army personal still wear small arms  *Handguns* along with their assault rifles?



> Bitching about them going back to get her is like bitching about Neo choosing to go into the Matrix, or like bitching about Will going to save Elizabeth, or bitching about Aladdin trying to get Jasmine, its the entire fucking premise of the movie. You could tell in the commercial what was going on.



Ugh, that really pissed me off. The bitching about them going back.  It's called caring, not being selfish!  People do it everyday!  Wasn't it just recently that a guy jumped onto some subway tracks and got someone off and out of the way of an oncoming train?  We usually call these people heroes.  Nobody forced his friends to come along.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think this says something about you if you're just going to leave behind a best friend who you've obviously loved for years, who called you of all people for help without a second thought.




Amen!



> I can tell you right now that I have people that I would have to find if something like this happened.



Amen!  





> People would have been pissed, and how would you explain the camera never seeing the monster. The monster was pretty creepy looking, and he didn't look like any other monsters I've seen in movies.



Aye!  Besides the fragile little daisies that moaned about images of 9-11 in Cloverfield *whatever, freaking fragile flowers* some people who reviewed Cloverfield poorly complained about Hud acting unrealistically.  Huh?  People will stand around in the middle of GUNFIGHTS recording things, but it's ridiculous that someone, tagging along to help a friend, would keep a recorder going to capture what's happening when a freaking monstrosity of an alien appears?  Please.  Sorry, but every street in Manhattan would be littered with bodies still clutching camcorders! haha



*Spoiler*: __ 




Its not through her heart, its her shoulder blade, in that little hole there, technically no where near anything. And she doesn't regain full mobility until they're in the street and adrenaline seemingly kicked in because the monster was right there stomping tanks. 




*Nodnod*  She'd probably given up hope too and was resigning herself to death.



*Spoiler*: __ 



They didn't run back, they're voices are far off from the camera, plus why would they run back, the monster was right there. It seems they waited until it passed and got the camera. 





Yep!  I don't think anyone in the audience thought Hud was still alive.  It was clear to me that Rob went back out of grief, not out of any expectation that Hud survived.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> a manga explaining the story, seems intresting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting theory, but it would null the whole meteor crashing and retcon the fact that the monster is from space


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 19, 2008)

Parallax said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting theory, but it would null the whole meteor crashing and retcon the fact that the monster is from space



Maybe the monster...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Wasnt exactly from space, but was slumbering below the water or the earth, and the meteorites woke it up? But there would still need to be an explanation for the complete series of them coming down at once.





Like I said, it was more entertaining watching the friends struggle and avoid the creatures than being given the luxury of a gun and blowing them up everywhere.

Real monster btw:


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 19, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> Maybe the monster...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Radar would have found it. Here's my explanation. It had to come from space, the only way it couldn't have been detected by radar is if it was an extra terrestrial. The comet must have contained some organism that fused with some fish symbiotically. Creating the monster.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 19, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> Maybe the monster...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So that's what the monster is..


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2008)

are there any translations out for the Cloverfield manga one shot?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2008)

Pretty sure the monster isn't from space. It was underwater.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got back from the theatre, damn that was a good movie. I've been waiting for something like this, and it was really satisfying.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can anyone tell me what exactly the monster was supposed to be based off of? It kinda looked like a giant fly without wings.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 19, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> are there any translations out for the Cloverfield manga one shot?



I'm waiting for a translated version also.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 19, 2008)

Noah said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha! So I'm not the only one who spotted that! Bitch made it all the way to Beth's building before getting rid of them. Apparently they were like Kenpachi's eyepatch. They were just there for the monster to stand a chance of catching her.



*Spoiler*: __ 



If she would have taken them off she would have gone beserk on the monster






Admiral Akainu said:


> are there any translations out for the Cloverfield manga one shot?


Actually it's not a one shot. Another one will be released in Febuary and there will be 4 in total. No word on an official translation though.


Kamikaze King said:


> Just got back from the theatre, damn that was a good movie. I've been waiting for something like this, and it was really satisfying.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Possibly Alien? One of the producer/directors said they watched Alien so maybe they put some aspects of Alien on their monster. Even the parasites were a bit like the face huggers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> a manga explaining the story, seems intresting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be bullshit, I would NEVER read that manga. I mean that would ruin the whole story. Sorry but the idea is so horrible.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2008)

God seeing all the positive reviews of this crap of a movie is giving me a headache.

No this movie is not good. It sucks hard.

Its way too short, the characters are morons (horror movie norm but still), and why the hell is the camera work praised?

Its supposed to be realistic or something yet Hud somehow is magically able to shoot every single important thing while running away, climbing, etc.

Oh and I don't care what anyone says, this movie is a sh#t romance movie with a monster movie plot stapled on.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah that would be bad. I wonder what the Vice-President's name is though (or the marketing VP). Tagruato's site seems to have been shut down (possible US government investigation like TIDO Wave), but it used to have info on the company. Nope nothing about a marketing VP on Slusho either. Ganu's story is the only one that fits Kishin (Ganu's mother died and Ganu is the one who discovered the secret ingredient for Slusho, the sea nectar). I hope it's not like that though.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> God seeing all the positive reviews of this crap of a movie is giving me a headache.
> 
> No this movie is not good. It sucks hard.
> 
> ...


 
If you don't care, then I shouldn't even bother with a reply. Go bitch somewhere else.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> God seeing all the positive reviews of this crap of a movie is giving me a headache.
> 
> No this movie is not good. It sucks hard.
> 
> ...



Want some cheese to go with that whine?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 19, 2008)

Nah, I see where Sylar is coming from. That's why I'm not raving about the film. I thought it was a good movie, but not great or epic. It can be the beginning of a good series of movies though and hopefully JJ builds on this movie and makes better sequels. It's a good starting point though. And I didn't exactly love the camera work, but it fulfilled it's purpose which was to make it seem realistic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Nah, I see where Sylar is coming from. That's why I'm not raving about the film. I thought it was a good movie, but not great or epic. It can be the beginning of a good series of movies though and hopefully JJ builds on this movie and makes better sequels. It's a good starting point though. And I didn't exactly love the camera work, but it fulfilled it's purpose which was to make it seem realistic.



I hate the idea of having more movies of this because I just don't want it ruined. I actually enjoyed the story more than the monster, although watching the monster tear shit up was awesome.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 19, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hate the idea of having more movies of this because I just don't want it ruined. I actually enjoyed the story more than the monster, although watching the monster tear shit up was awesome.



Meh. To me the story was ok. Nothing to write home about. The characters were also ok. I mean I felt for them after the attack started happening, but the way they were set up (pre-party and party) they just felt a little artificial. I couldn't really connect with any of them much. And I'm assuming I was supposed to like the characters. The only one I liked was Hud.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2008)

Kamikaze King said:


> If you don't care, then I shouldn't even bother with a reply. Go bitch somewhere else.



No I feel the best place to criticize this horrible movie is in its thread. 



> Want some cheese to go with that whine?



Well excuse me for not hopping on the bandwagon of 'OMG IT SO COOL. HANDHELD CAMERAS ROCK. REALISTIC AWESOME. MYSTERY YAY.'

This is a horrible movie that wouldn't make 1 million if it wasn't for the viral campaign Abrams brilliantl came up. (Seriously the movie sucked but the marketing was brilliant.)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> No I feel the best place to criticize this horrible movie is in its thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait let me get this straight. You named yourself after a shit character in a mediocre show with terrible acting and a story that isn't going anywhere. Yet you get mad at the acting in this movie? 

Ah...yeah...:amazed


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Wait let me get this straight. You named yourself after a shit character in a mediocre show with terrible acting and a story that isn't going anywhere. Yet you get mad at the acting in this movie?
> 
> Ah...yeah...:amazed



Uh Heroes has excellent acting, especially from Zachary Quinto, and Sylar is probably one of the most popular characters in the show. 

Also I never mentioned the acting. Reading comprehension is a bich huh?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Uh Heroes has excellent acting, especially from Zachary Quinto, and Sylar is probably one of the most popular characters in the show.
> 
> Also I never mentioned the acting. Reading comprehension is a bich huh?



Heroes is like watching that indian dude sangia or whatever sing. good lord the horror >_<. anyway Hudd was hilarious throughout the movie. and when did you guys see the "meteor" land in the water? you mean like in the trailor when the explosion occurs?


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

Saying Sylar is a shit character is like saying Ten Ten has the deepest character development in Naruto. Sylar is by far the most entertaining character on Heroes. But that's not the point.

The point is, yeah, the acting was terrible. Yeah, the camera work is unbelievable. And yeah, the love story is crap. But that's what makes it so damn entertaining. The acting isn't good, but it's realistic (or as realistic as one could imagine it would be in that situation). The love story is just as bad, but you just *know* there's that one retard who's dumb enough to think his woman is alive and would go after her. The only difference is that he wouldn't get nearly as far as Rob & Co. did.

The camera work though....there's no real explanation for that. It needed to be that way or else it would've been a 15 minute movie.

The reason I love the movie? Because it was goddamn entertaining and J.J.'s brilliant marketing got me all sorts of hyped up for it. The last time I was that giddy watching a movie is when I saw Snakes on a Plane. They are both far from good movies, but goddammit if they're aren't awesome.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 19, 2008)

Attended the movie on Friday, though I am going to have to see it again due to a group of audience members in the back of my theater being quite loud and screaming out comments. But overall I really enjoyed the movie, it was a really refreshing way of storytelling. Quite a unique "monster" designs also, and the atmosphere really helped keep things intense. I think also the sound work was really well done for the movie, I must have seen my audience look to their left and right 3 times thinking they heard something behind them. heh

I also like this type of movie that keeps you guessing till the end. Nice start to 2008 imo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2008)

Noah said:


> Saying Sylar is a shit character is like saying Ten Ten has the deepest character development in Naruto. Sylar is by far the most entertaining character on Heroes. But that's not the point.
> 
> The point is, yeah, the acting was terrible. Yeah, the camera work is unbelievable. And yeah, the love story is crap. But that's what makes it so damn entertaining. The acting isn't good, but it's realistic (or as realistic as one could imagine it would be in that situation). The love story is just as bad, but you just *know* there's that one retard who's dumb enough to think his woman is alive and would go after her. The only difference is that he wouldn't get nearly as far as Rob & Co. did.
> 
> ...



Maybe you walked into the wrong theater.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2008)

Noah said:


> Saying Sylar is a shit character is like saying Ten Ten has the deepest character development in Naruto. Sylar is by far the most entertaining character on Heroes. But that's not the point.
> 
> The point is, yeah, the acting was terrible. Yeah, the camera work is unbelievable. And yeah, the love story is crap. But that's what makes it so damn entertaining. The acting isn't good, but it's realistic (or as realistic as one could imagine it would be in that situation). The love story is just as bad, but you just *know* there's that one retard who's dumb enough to think his woman is alive and would go after her. The only difference is that he wouldn't get nearly as far as Rob & Co. did.
> 
> ...



It isn't that Rob went looking for Beth. Its that everyone else decided to follow him.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 19, 2008)

Just saw it, FUCKING EPIC

I think the monster came from space, and didn't wake up until the tanker exploded.

I think it was kinda weird how the army didn't evacuate Manahattan before bombing the crap out of it


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe you walked into the wrong theater.



Eh?



Sylar said:


> It isn't that Rob went looking for Beth. Its that everyone else decided to follow him.



I can see what you mean with Marlena. She shouldn't have gone. I never figured out what Lilly relationship with Beth was, so I can't really comment on that. Hud makes sense though. If my best friend went running after his girl, I'd go with him, monster or not.

But if I were Rob, that sucks for my Beth. Bros before Hoes. Word up.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 19, 2008)

Noah said:


> But if I were Rob, that sucks for my Beth. Bros before Hoes. Word up.



Thats reality.  In "Life or Death" situations, you're only thinking about survival.  But for entertainment purposes he had to go back.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Uh Heroes has excellent acting, especially from Zachary Quinto, and Sylar is probably one of the most popular characters in the show.
> 
> Also I never mentioned the acting. Reading comprehension is a bich huh?



Lol heroes has excellent acting? Great joke of the day 

And i have reading comprehension problems yet you spell bitch wrong, nice job 

Anyway yes the idea of going back for someone is crazy, stupid, why the fuck would you do it, but it made the movie. If they got off the island there be no more monster footage leaving us bored. So they made the character a little stupid, it made the movie entertaining.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2008)

At least with movies like War of the Worlds, it makes sense because the guy is going for family, but Rob was going for a girl he'd slept with months ago.



crazymtf said:


> Lol heroes has excellent acting? Great joke of the day
> 
> And i have reading comprehension problems yet you spell bitch wrong, nice job



Typos are different from reading comprehension you ignorant twit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> At least with movies like War of the Worlds, it makes sense because the guy is going for family, but Rob was going for a girl he'd slept with months ago.



He obviously loved her. I guess after his brother was killed he didn't want to accept the other person he loved was dead. It was stupid for the character to follow after him but the exploding girl was awesome.


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> He obviously loved her. I guess after his brother was killed he didn't want to accept the other person he loved was dead. It was stupid for the character to follow after him but the *exploding girl was awesome*.



Indeed. Best part of the damn movie.

I think, towards the beginning, when Hud was running around telling everyone about Rob and Beth, that someone said something like "omg really?! They've been friends forever!" So there's a little more to it than her just being some chick he slept with. Your point about his brother probably plays into it really heavily too.

Still, best friend or not, bros before hoes. Sorry Beth.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _?_ 



Even though Rob had feelings toward Beth, I couldn't help but notice Rob's almost no emotion toward losing a family member. I know if it was my brother I'd have some type of emotion, heh. Maybe it was the shock and last hope of saving Beth. The mother calling was really helpful though to solve this.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 19, 2008)

Not the best but not he worst either. Would I consider this movie the bar for 2008?! No, simply like I said not the best in my opinion. While I believe they tried to make this for a good number of the public (making it PG-13) it just isn't for many people. So I don't even consider it to be epic. It is what it is and if you had great and imaginative expectations like some people I know in real life then you should be cautious and realize your setting yourself up for some disappointment.


*Spoiler*: _personal insight of the movie_ 



What do I think of the characters. Well, they tried to tell a humanized story in the middle of a disaster. Of course since it's a work of fiction and the actors and actresses were relatively B-Listers you shouldn't expect much. I'm not saying the acting was horrible but it was spotty. The plot on itself was at times egh but there were some good moments. It is high paced as soon as the shit hits the fan. Finally the monster... it sure was not scary but it sure was ugly (huge difference...). I actually like the little bastards more than the big guy/gal (who knows it may be unisex). The ending was predictable sadly that was the only thing that shocked me. But then again it is just an hour and change movie (I think people would get sick if it did get longer... i didn't).


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 19, 2008)

Potentialflip said:


> Not the best but not he worst either. Would I consider this movie the bar for 2008?! No, simply like I said not the best in my opinion. While I believe they tried to make this for a good number of the public (making it PG-13) it just isn't for many people. So I don't even consider it to be epic. It is what it is and if you had great and imaginative expectations like some people I know in real life then you should be cautious and realize your setting yourself up for some disappointment.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _personal insight of the movie_
> ...


 
For me it was epic. I guess since it really hits close to home, and that I have to commute there for school everyweek. The image of New York being abbolished into nothing but a pile of rumble, for me, is chilling.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Espcially near the end when they're in Central Park and there's a shot of NYC's horizon which is practically nothing at this point. I get your point though, some things could have been done a bit better. It was a great way to start the year, though.


----------



## Casyle (Jan 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> God seeing all the positive reviews of this crap of a movie is giving me a headache.
> 
> No this movie is not good. It sucks hard.
> 
> ...



I stopped caring when you said, "It's supposed to be realistic".  Yeah.... right... mmhmmm... Whatever.

Yeah, Hud catches everything.  That's why you spend a lot of time looking straight ahead or at the ground.  

I suppose that you got mad while watching Star Ship Troopers, 'cause it was, like, totally unrealistic for those giant killer bugs to take so many bullets and live.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2008)

I love how anyone who has a different opinion from the majority assumes he's right.

My opinion, in that I enjoyed it, has no more weight than yours.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 20, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I love how anyone who has a different opinion from the majority assumes he's right.
> 
> My opinion, in that I enjoyed it, has no more weight than yours.



He speaks the truth.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 20, 2008)

Some of my friends saw it and didn't like it because of the camera work. I don't see how the acting was bad, they acted like any normal New Yorkers would act. Did people expect them to break into song or monolouge at some point in the movie? Were people expecting a romance story inside of a 1 hour and 24 minute  M-O-N-S-T-E-R movie to be groundbreaking? I thought everything was just spot on.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, breaking into Shakespearean Monogues.

Some people threw up in the theater before us, because of motion sickness.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yes, breaking into Shakespearean Monogues.
> 
> Some people threw up in the theater before us, because of motion sickness.



That's kinda sad, throwing up? I get sick when reading in the car but this, no problem. Didn't even give me a slight head ace.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2008)

I wouldn't have believed it, but they wouldn't let us in for a few minutes.

I mean, it was kinda bad, but not vomit worthy.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 20, 2008)

I didn't throw up but about have way through I had to close my eyes for a few seconds during the non action scenes to keep myself from getting really sick.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2008)

As I've said, I have an iron stomach so motion sickness wasnt even on my mind. However, this was the first movie in a year or two that's actually scared me. What else could be more awful than to be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 sitting on a deck and, all of a sudden, meteors crash on earth and a giant amphibious monster shows up?




 I've watched most viewers of this movie have great remarks about it. I loved I Am Legend just as much, but less people seem to waffle over reviews on this.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 20, 2008)

I happened to like Cloverfield. It was a great roller coaster ride and the lack of plot didn't bother me at all. The acting, while nothing special, was convincing enough to make me care just a little bit by the characters. All that being said, it was good that the monster wasn't a puss like the American Godzilla.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> At least with movies like War of the Worlds, it makes sense because the guy is going for family, but Rob was going for a girl he'd slept with months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Typos are different from reading comprehension you ignorant twit.



How can you even compare this different-genre, original movie to a remade version of an old story starring the archdruid of the Dark Apothecaries of America?


----------



## Arishem (Jan 20, 2008)

The legendary Pokemon.
Abrams says that the monster is a baby in this interview. I hope we get to see it full grown in a sequel.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2008)

Since nothing was ever established in the movie, the alien could be a baby alien composed of hyper intelligent corn kernels with the ability to levitate and control small, furry rodents with it's mind.

Abrams is playin' you.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 20, 2008)

I did start to view the interview in a suspicious light after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that pod fell from the sky while they were at Coney Island.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2008)

Will there be a sequel? That's what I want to know 

Saw the movie a couple of hours ago, and I have a mix feeling about it. Some part of the movie I liked, some I don't. Yeah the camera thing was unique alright, but it make me and my friend dizzy from watching it, the camera movement...lol. Would someone tell me the 5-10 minutes of the movie  how it started? Shit we were late entered the cinema  Reward will be given


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 20, 2008)

lol, so _thats_ what was destroying the town!

i was sooo curious! i haven't watched it yet.. :lamo


----------



## Sylar (Jan 20, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> How can you even compare this different-genre, original movie to a remade version of an old story starring the archdruid of the Dark Apothecaries of America?



Guy is placed in dangerous situation where everyone around him is getting killed. So does he try and run away? No he goes looking for someone he cares about inspite of all the danger.



> Would someone tell me the 5-10 minutes of the movie how it started?



Just pointless talking. Here's all you need to know.

Rob slept with Beth months ago. They're not sleeping together now. Everyone at the party knows this.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 20, 2008)

I kind of liked the party part, pretty hillarious.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I've seen Cloverfield twice. The first time I got sick, but didn't throw up. The second time only my eyes hurt. And that's even after I decided to look away from the scenes where the camera shook the most (usually when they ran). 

BTW here's an article about a possible sequel with Matt Reeves


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> *Spoiler*: _?_
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Rob had feelings toward Beth, I couldn't help but notice Rob's almost no emotion toward losing a family member. I know if it was my brother I'd have some type of emotion, heh. Maybe it was the shock and last hope of saving Beth. The mother calling was really helpful though to solve this.



Read below. 



crazymtf said:


> He obviously loved her. I guess after his brother was killed he didn't want to accept the other person he loved was dead. It was stupid for the character to follow after him but the exploding girl was awesome.



In times like that, the inital shock can be much less because of the situation. 



Sylar said:


> At least with movies like War of the Worlds, it makes sense because the guy is going for family, but Rob was going for a girl he'd slept with months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Typos are different from reading comprehension you ignorant twit.



Well no in this movie the person who was being saved was not some girl he slept with months ago, it was a month and a half, and it was his best friend from years back. I have a best friend who I have known for like, four years, but I would probably go back for her if she called me. The fact that he slept with her wasn't important, it was the fact that he loved her and couldn't tell her when he had the chance.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Just pointless talking. Here's all you need to know.
> 
> Rob slept with Beth months ago. They're not sleeping together now. Everyone at the party knows this.


Huh? Really...  I see now, guess I don't missed it that much. Thanks btw.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 20, 2008)

Mario said:


> I think it was kinda weird how the army didn't evacuate Manahattan before bombing the crap out of it



The army _had_ tried to evacuate many New Yorkers out of Manhattan before the bombing. Of course, some people might not have made it out of there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

Mario said:


> Just saw it, FUCKING EPIC
> 
> I think the monster came from space, and didn't wake up until the tanker exploded.
> 
> I think it was kinda weird how the army didn't evacuate Manahattan before bombing the crap out of it



The tanker exploding was him waking up, that's what the earth quake was. And they did evac it, but remember they were having to fight the monster and worrying about it getting to the main land too.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he didn't come from space. And if he did he came a long long time ago since he was sleeping under water for hundreds of years.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The tanker exploding was him waking up, that's what the earth quake was. And they did evac it, but remember they were having to fight the monster and worrying about it getting to the main land too.



No, the monster was already awake before the tanker explosion. It probably caused the tanker explosion, just like it caused the collapse of the oil rig in the viral news report.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I'm pretty sure he didn't come from space. And if he did he came a long long time ago since he was sleeping under water for hundreds of years.



The very end showed something crashing from space.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't think it necessarily means that it is from space. On Tagruato's web page there was some report of a Japaneses satellite falling from space. And for all we know it could have been those little monsters that came from space. They started to bother it and could have awaken the big guy. The point is that the movie doesn't actually answer the question of the monster's origin. The viral marketing seems like it will continue and maybe answer that question. It's also possible that a sequel will answer it as well. But all we can do right now is guess.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> No, the monster was already awake before the tanker explosion. It probably caused the tanker explosion, just like it caused the collapse of the oil rig in the viral news report.



What oil rig? 

Regardless it went down one of two ways, some sort of egg or pod crashed into the ocean and was gestating for six weeks and hatched the monster. Or something crashed and woke him up and he started running around wreaking havoc, no other scenario makes sense. But its more likely it was from out of space considering how much punishment it took, that seems like something that would be able to survive space travel. 

The little monsters were like its babies or something I think.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _^_ 



 Those nasty creatures was the cause of Marlena death was it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

Mojim said:


> ^ Those nasty creatures was the cause of Marlena death was it?



Right you are Captain Spoiler.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 20, 2008)

Mojim said:


> ^ Those nasty creatures was the cause of Marlena death was it?


 
Yeah, she died from an infection because I think one of them stabbed her while in the subway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

Kamikaze King said:


> Yeah, she died from the infected becuase I think one of them stabbed her while in the subway.



It was a bite, all of them got stabbed and cut.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It was a bite, all of them got stabbed and cut.


 
My mistake, that's what I meant to say.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Right you are Captain Spoiler.


Shitz!! I'm late to put it under 'spoiler' 



			
				Kamikaze King said:
			
		

> Yeah, she died from an infection because I think one of them stabbed her while in the subway.


I see now. Just want a confirmation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

Kamikaze King said:


> My mistake, that's what I meant to say.



I think that was the first time I felt sad. I mean it was really scary how it just happened.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What oil rig?
> 
> Regardless it went down one of two ways, some sort of egg or pod crashed into the ocean and was gestating for six weeks and hatched the monster. Or something crashed and woke him up and he started running around wreaking havoc, no other scenario makes sense. But its more likely it was from out of space considering how much punishment it took, that seems like something that would be able to survive space travel.
> 
> The little monsters were like its babies or something I think.



I posted the fake news stories about it that were part of the viral marketing a few weeks ago. And I don't think the little monsters were it's babies. I think they were parasites.


----------



## Noah (Jan 20, 2008)

Abrams explained in an interview that the bug things are kinda like parasites, almost like lice. The interview said that they fall off because it scratches itself against a building, but when they were actually falling, I didn't see any sort of building scratching.

As far as Marlena goes? Pure hilarity.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> I posted the fake news stories about it that were part of the viral marketing a few weeks ago. And I don't think the little monsters were it's babies. I think they were parasites.



They looked sort of like him (or her, whatever) and when you think about it the whole monster was a parasite, just eating people and the like for the sake of eating them, feeding off the world and drying it up. 

Really the creature reminds me of Sin from FFX


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2008)

holy shit just saw it

and i know what im being for halloween


----------



## Kamina (Jan 20, 2008)

Dave said:


> holy shit just saw it
> 
> and i know what im being for halloween



Will take you a hell of alot of time to make.


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2008)

i got about 10 months so


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2008)

^ Lol...well then good luck


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2008)

and what about the clip at the end of the credits?
it says help me pr something, but if you play it back ward sit says "ITS STILL ALIVE"


----------



## Sylar (Jan 20, 2008)

Sequel.

Hollywood loves sequels.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

Dave said:


> and what about the clip at the end of the credits?
> it says help me pr something, but if you play it back ward sit says "ITS STILL ALIVE"



I heard it too. 

Oh I was going to say did anyone catch wind of the Star Trek trailer? It showed nothing and I am still excited. Also did anyone notice the monsters eyes? They were really creepy. But the monster seemed smaller at the end, or was it just me. I think he might have had to shed something off after the bombed the shit out of him.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 20, 2008)

Noah said:


> Abrams explained in an interview that the bug things are kinda like parasites, almost like lice. The interview said that they fall off because it scratches itself against a building, but when they were actually falling, I didn't see any sort of building scratching.
> 
> As far as Marlena goes? Pure hilarity.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They looked sort of like him (or her, whatever) and when you think about it the whole monster was a parasite, just eating people and the like for the sake of eating them, feeding off the world and drying it up.
> 
> Really the creature reminds me of Sin from FFX



As Noah said, Abrams says that they're like parasites. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They don't really look like the big monster. They have about 8-10 legs and about 6-8 eyes. Also they have something of a longish snout. Also think about it. Why would people start blowing up just because they get bit? It's not just any bite, if they are parasites like JJ said in the interview they probably have some sort of toxin that other animals are allergic to. Being that the monster is so big it won't affected so much. If those parasites were to bite the monster their teeth would barely protrude the monster's skin, probably causing it minor discomfort (although seeing how many it had it's possible they annoyed it quite a bit). On the other hand if the parasite bites a human it's teeth sink deeper into the person. Not only that proportionately the human is receiving more of this toxin/allergen than the monster is. Hence the body explosion. It's the body's allergic reaction to the parasite's bite.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> As Noah said, Abrams says that they're like parasites.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Well that raises more questions, like where did those little things come from?  And how did they get on the monster, did they come with it, or did they wake it. Did they come from space and wake it...or did they come from space with it...


----------



## Kamina (Jan 20, 2008)

Dave said:


> and what about the clip at the end of the credits?
> it says help me pr something, but if you play it back ward sit says "ITS STILL ALIVE"



That's kinda creepy.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well that raises more questions, like where did those little things come from?  And how did they get on the monster, did they come with it, or did they wake it. Did they come from space and wake it...or did they come from space with it...



Yep. There's a lot of room to work with if they decide to go with a sequel or the viral marketing (if they continue which it seems they did). Only time will tell


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I heard it too.
> 
> Oh I was going to say did anyone catch wind of the Star Trek trailer? It showed nothing and I am still excited. Also did anyone notice the monsters eyes? They were really creepy. But the monster seemed smaller at the end, or was it just me. I think he might have had to shed something off after the bombed the shit out of him.



You noticed it was smaller too? I was like "Wth, it was as big as a skyscaper before, but now it's as big as a big mansion."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope they don't go with the sequel.



Knuckle said:


> You noticed it was smaller too? I was like "Wth, it was as big as a skyscaper before, but now it's as big as a big mansion."



I think that the eyes doing that was it trying to regrow what it lost in the fire, because the eyes seemed to get bigger and bigger you know. 

Who knows, maybe this is the start of that Evangelion movie they've been talking about lol. I actually made a few Power Rangers jokes during this movie.


----------



## zan (Jan 20, 2008)

I really do think that there are Two differnt monster... One of them that dropped off the little spider one..And the one at the end...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

helpmenow316 said:


> I really do think that there are Two differnt monster... One of them that dropped off the little spider one..And the one at the end...



I think it would have been easy to notice two of them...since they were fighting it and seeing it from the sky. The monsters looked the same, so I think its like it got burned and got smaller. Either that or when it died there was a child one inside of it.


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2008)

there are 4 monsters DUH


----------



## Sylar (Jan 20, 2008)

There was only one monster. The little bugs were parasites that fell off of him.


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2008)

the monsters could all be different sizes


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think it would have been easy to notice two of them...since they were fighting it and seeing it from the sky. The monsters looked the same, so I think its like it got burned and got smaller. Either that or when it died there was a child one inside of it.



So it would be like a phoenix OH SHIT!!! There's a lot of confusion surrounding the number of big monsters. Which is surprising to me. I think there's only one. Looks pretty much the same through out the thing is that the lighting on the monster may make it look different. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And of course the awkward scene b/t it and Hud where it looks smaller (IMO it has more to do with POV than actual size)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 20, 2008)

Just got back from seeing it. Wow. Just... wow. The best film I've seen in a VERY long time. Too short, IMO, but I loved it. The humor and reactions of the characters was so realistic, it really felt less like a movie and more like a documentary. Loved it.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 20, 2008)

I liked this movie ALOT! =} Just what I've been waiting to see...


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 20, 2008)

this movie was really good.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 20, 2008)

I like d how it was made, the whole first-person-camera veiw was just incredible =} Everytime the guy holding the camera looked at the monster from far away, it seemed like the monster looked directly back at him =} Loved how it ended...


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 20, 2008)

i liked the camera prespective too.

*Spoiler*: __ 



i never noticed the comet crash into the water at the end. also,at the credits did they say its still alive backwards i missed that part.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 20, 2008)

All I know is I heard a  radio say something about "alive." It must have been the military saying it's still alive, that's all I can think of. I really wanted to see a satellite view from outer space showing the monster and all of his little mosters taking over the whole planet =}


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 20, 2008)

JustPimpin said:


> All I know is I heard a  radio say something about "alive." It must have been the military saying it's still alive, that's all I can think of. I really wanted to see a satellite view from outer space showing the monster and all of his little mosters taking over the whole planet =}


oh that must be it.


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2008)

they did ^ confirmed


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dave said:


> they did ^ confirmed


they said the radio thing or they showed the satellite view.or both


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn those guys must've been track stars with all the running they had to do.  If I was in thier shoes I would've rather just die.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 20, 2008)

_Just saw the movie today and i was amazed. Best movie of the Yr. By far._


----------



## Sylar (Jan 20, 2008)

A 3 week old year.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 20, 2008)

Until Rambo comes out next weekend. =}


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 20, 2008)

_Please...Rambo will be awesome but not compared to Cloverfield._


----------



## Sylar (Jan 20, 2008)

:negs:


----------



## SharinganBlue (Jan 20, 2008)

So the voice at the end of the credits is "Its still alive" in reverse? I thought I heard "What now?" or "Now what?" instead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

The only thing that could have made Cloverfield better would have been seeing that Beth girl's bush at the start.


----------



## Kairi.nin (Jan 20, 2008)

Saw this movie Friday night with a few friends; would have liked to see it again today but wasn't able to. I'll definitely see it a second time in theaters, though.

I personally loved it. I came out feeling iffy, but after thinking about it over the weekend.. it wasn't the BEST movie I've ever seen, but it was nowhere *near* the worst.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I tend to HATE monster movies that don't show the monster until the end, so the way the monster sighting was handled in this movie was kind of refreshing to me. The way you saw glimpses every now and then - I liked the way it was done.

The scene I remember most vividly was the one where Marlena, or whatever her name was, exploded. I definitely wasn't expecting that. And it happened so fast.. God. It was awesome.

Unfortunately I didn't see the comet or whatever crashing into the ocean at the end, and we didn't stay for after the credits, either. :/


----------



## Thanos (Jan 20, 2008)

The viral website for the film, , looks to be showing pictures of the aftermath of the movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanos said:


> The viral website for the film, , looks to be showing pictures of the aftermath of the movie.



Those are from before, during and after the movie.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 20, 2008)

Just saw the movie and it was fucking intense.  I also got motion sickness from watching the movie.  Fuckin' shakey camera.


----------



## Casyle (Jan 21, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The tanker exploding was him waking up, that's what the earth quake was. And they did evac it, but remember they were having to fight the monster and worrying about it getting to the main land too.



Are you sure?  My memory sucks, and even though I've seen it twice now I can't remember 100% haha.

I thought that the earthquake hit and they all run to the roof, THEN the tanker explodes?

As to the object that falls into the water during the Coney Island scene, I figured that was just hinting at what happened to cause the earthquake.  

Wish I could re-see that part... I'd swear the tanker explodes when they get on the roof, startling everyone, well after the initial earthquake...


----------



## Casyle (Jan 21, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> So it would be like a phoenix OH SHIT!!! There's a lot of confusion surrounding the number of big monsters. Which is surprising to me. I think there's only one. Looks pretty much the same through out the thing is that the lighting on the monster may make it look different.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I never understood that.  It still looked as gigantic as ever when it was towering over poor, simple Hud.  I'd have to agree that it's the point of view making people think it looks smaller.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 21, 2008)

That was one awesome movie. I had heard nothing about it since I don't usually keep an ear out for hype or advertisements outside of my interests, so I came into the movie with no expectation of what it should be or what it was. Actually, just going by the name of it, I thought it was going to be some love story set in an apocalyptic background. I was pleasantly surprised by what I saw instead.

I loved the perspective that the film was shot from. It really raised the intensity of the moments and you could vicariously feel the adrenaline rush that came with each scene. That was one exhilarating film to sit through though. Although there were some holes in it, they were rather minor. All in all, it was much more enjoyable than I expected when walking into it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2008)

Back from the movie theater.  Thought it was pretty good, certain parts were really great.  Camera stuff bothered me but I understand that that was bound to happen since the whole film was filmed like that.  overall I'd give it a B


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 21, 2008)

just watched the movie, the story was good, but i had to look away from the screen multiple times to keep from throwing up.  The hottest girl lived, that was cool.

And i did see the comet at the end, that was pretty clever, it was an alien.  Still don't understand why that helicopter didn't get the fuck out of manhattan with b-2s over head:S


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 21, 2008)

JustPimpin said:


> Until Rambo comes out next weekend. =}



Yeah, an addon to a twenty year-old series that Stallone likely made because he couldnt bare the thought of his age interfearing with his acting career that is far washed up by now? 

 Anyways....

 My friend and I were talking about something that we never thought of previously, and I'd like to get some thoughts....

 We really think there may have been more than one 'big bad guy' in the movie. Just the timing of the various attacks and showings of the monster made it hard to believe it could have been in two places at once time. For example...when one of them attacked the bridge, the military squads had already begun to assemble themselves, and were consolidated mainly in the middle as if they were attempting to siege the monster from all sides. If they thought it was submerged, or if they had no reason to believe it was on land where they were headed, they either would have been more scattered, or distributed along the coastlines. 

 Also, the monster that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 killed Hud 


 had a distinctly different appearance from the other, as it was less amphibious and had a more canine-like facial complexion and no tendrils. 

 I could be overseeing things or making irrational observations, but oh well.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 21, 2008)

i didn't really feel like there were 2, just one that keeps following the couple, that's something i didn't get


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> Yeah, an addon to a twenty year-old series that Stallone likely made because he couldnt bare the thought of his age interfearing with his acting career that is far washed up by now?



Hey rocky was great and from early reviews of rambo it looks good, don't hate


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 21, 2008)

the size differences people are seeing is probably just where the monster was being seen at the time that made him look bigger or smaller. one he's in the open, one he's surrounded by buildings etc. etc. 

i think it's just referencing it's size to the stuff that was around it that are making it's size appear different


----------



## Noah (Jan 21, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> the size differences people are seeing is probably just where the monster was being seen at the time that made him look bigger or smaller. one he's in the open, one he's surrounded by buildings etc. etc.
> 
> i think it's just referencing it's size to the stuff that was around it that are making it's size appear different



That's probably the case. Considering that it the monster is entirely CG (except for a few shots, possibly), it wouldn't make sense for there to be several different models of different sized monsters. The whole point of using 3d space is to make it seem moderately realistic, so it must've just been that we didn't have anything to match it up against.


----------



## zan (Jan 21, 2008)

It was a great movie..

Hey you know what.. I was thinking about the monster and the GZ thing... I think i figured something out...



I Think they used the basic shape from this guy..It was a part of the 1998 cartoon show the fallowed the movie....

Also of This guy...

Yea and i agree there was two differnt mosnter... 
The one that dropped off the spider thing was much differn't then the one who was shown at the end.

Plus why didnt he produce anymore of the "deep one spider"

Plus if it was one monster..How can it destroy the brides  right after you see him tearing down the the city...


----------



## EdwardElric (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like I'll be one of the few to give this a negative review, and I'll probably get negged myself for saying this, but this movie was not at all entertaining to me.  

I didn't exactly go in to this movie expecting the traditional monster-flick bullcrap, but the more "real" this movie tried to be, the more artificial it felt.  The "Blair Witch" handicam point of view was unoriginal and contrived.  It felt  "gimmicky" and unreal.  People say the point of this movie was not the monster and tried to focus on the human aspect of things, which to me, it failed.  

The douchebag characters themselves are believable at first, until you realize they start doing stupid things for the sake of having the movie at all, something which I'd prefer not to base the foundation of a movie upon.  At no point does the movie garner sympathy for them from me either, and I could've cared less when all of them 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 died 


  The actual monster is slowly revealed through Hud's camera throughout the movie, which many people hailed as creative, although the way the movie was made the "monster" label felt exploitative at best.    I mean, the scenes of buildings collapsing and dust are obviously alluding to 9/11, and the monster might as well have been terrorists if the movie was striving for realism in focusing on a regular human's point of view.  That also might have made the characters feel more real too, because it's something we can relate to.  The "action" is limited to a few shots of military action against the monster and some shanking of those crab-parasite things, and while once again the movie was not made to be the traditional monster vs. man gig, it was pretty boring following a bunch of idiots run around making bad decisions for an hour, while much more interesting things that are not shown are happening around them.  At least Hud had some hilariously awkward lines, and that one girl 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 exploding 


 was pretty cool.

If instead the movie had been taken from multiple points of view as if the person reviewing the tapes had been trying to compile a report on the incident, it probably would've been much more entertaining to me.  For example, there could be some shots of Rob and crew from the beginning, then it'd skip to another tape of say, some reporters, and then it'd skip to another tape of military personnel charged with killing the thing.  But that's just me.


And I disagree with the monster is an alien theory. This was taken from a different cloverfield forum, and is basically a compilation of the backstory gained from the viral marketing campaign.


*Spoiler*: __ 



We start with our main man, Rob, and his friends. Via MySpace, we discovered that Rob has decided to take a job overseas with Slusho. This is most likely due to his unrequited feelings for Beth who has been dating other people. His friends, including Hawk, Hud, Marlena, and Lily, have decided to throw a going away party for him on January 17th.

Meanwhile, one of Rob and Marlena's friends Jamie, has been having romantic problems of her own. Her boyfriend Teddy, who she has been sending video messages to periodically, has disappeared. She assumes it's because he's found someone else, but a package she received from him indicates he was wrapped up in a "cause" bigger than that. She disregards his recorded pleas for help, even going so far as to eat "evidence" that he sent her which he specifically said not to eat and to keep frozen. This evidence was most likely a sample of deep sea nectar, the secret ingredient to Slusho.

Slusho and the deep sea nectar are the products of a mega corporation named Tagruato. The company has its fingers in a lot of different pies, including deep sea drilling and space satellites. Recently, the company has found itself at odds with a group of eco-radicals calling themselves TIDOWave. TIDOWave sees Tagruato as a threat and had planned to raid the newest offshore drilling station Tagruato had set up; a station known as the Chuai station. It has been hinted that TIDOWave is the "cause" that Teddy was working for, and his disappearance may be the direct result of what recently happend at Chuai. Their raid was ill-timed, as they were onboard Chuai when it vanished.

This brings us to recent events. The Chuai station was completely destroyed by an unknown force. Prior to its destruction, an earthquake was detected nearby and Tagruato had posted in a press release that a piece of a satellite had fallen in the Atlantic Ocean. The catasrophe at the station was recorded by multiple sources and was the topic of international news releases that appeared over the weekend on YouTube. Of special note is in the footage of the collapse of the station a loud roar is heard repeatedly (one which we should all recognize by now). After the station disappeared underwater, large pieces of debris were forcefully ejected vertically from the water. They looked like they were blown or shot upwards by mean unknown at this time.

Tagruato blames TIDOWave for the disaster, but it's apparent that the radicals don't have the means to demolish a station like that. In fact, they posted up themselves that they were surprised the station was just -gone-. In the aftermath, Tagruato has been hunting down TIDOWave and have sent the remaining members into hiding (as most of the radicals were onboard the station when it collapsed and their whereabouts are unknown).




So yeah, based on that I'm led to believe the monster is from the sea.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 21, 2008)

edward elric, do you remember what forum you got that from. i might check it out.


----------



## zan (Jan 21, 2008)

I understand the reason why you didnt like the movie.. But in hope of a 2 movie.. I really did enjoy it..For the fact that they stuck to what the main idea was.. It would of been easily to change to a differnt point of view or something...

But ya the monster come from the sea.. It might of been sleeping for a very long time being waken up by drilling or that random falling piece of whatever that they shown at the end of the movie...


Am thinking this has to do with this..


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2008)

I just downloaded the movie, unfortunately it was porn

I don't want to wait till Feb.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

EdwardElric said:


> Looks like I'll be one of the few to give this a negative review, and I'll probably get negged myself for saying this, but this movie was not at all entertaining to me.
> 
> I didn't exactly go in to this movie expecting the traditional monster-flick bullcrap, but the more "real" this movie tried to be, the more artificial it felt.  The "Blair Witch" handicam point of view was unoriginal and contrived.  It felt  "gimmicky" and unreal.  People say the point of this movie was not the monster and tried to focus on the human aspect of things, which to me, it failed.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!


----------



## Mean Kitty (Jan 21, 2008)

I would have liked it a ton more if I didnt have to leave the theater in fear of puking my guts out.  Would it really have been THAT unbelievable if that video cam had a 'steady cam' on it?  I think more people would have been able to enjoy the flick.

I thought it was a cool story though - I would have also liked to have seen more of the monster.  I wanted to see what he looked like.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 21, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> We really think there may have been more than one 'big bad guy' in the movie. Just the timing of the various attacks and showings of the monster made it hard to believe it could have been in two places at once time. For example...when one of them attacked the bridge, the military squads had already begun to assemble themselves, and were consolidated mainly in the middle as if they were attempting to siege the monster from all sides. If they thought it was submerged, or if they had no reason to believe it was on land where they were headed, they either would have been more scattered, or distributed along the coastlines.



Yeah, I also thought that there could've been more than one monster. I don't remember seeing tentacles, like what attacked the bridge, on that monster when it was being bombed.

Also, this thought occurred to me after thinking about it for a while. That guy leading them around the city was probably drunk for the first few hours or so. I don't remember seeing how much Hud drank, but the main guy did take a few shots. So that could explain some of his behavior that seemed... irrational. Since they were running around a lot, it probably went through his system faster than it normally would have.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 21, 2008)

i'm pretty sure sony cams have stabilization, and only sony, so far as i know, has that green nightshot :S

interesting elric, with out all the background it would be fair to think it came from outer space.   I don't remember the "jamie" character that supposedly ate the sludge.  Then did Jamie blow up?  Or is it possible jamie is the seamonster, and that's why the monster seemed to always be near the party members?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 21, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Yeah, I also thought that there could've been more than one monster. I don't remember seeing tentacles, like what attacked the bridge, on that monster when it was being bombed.


Actually I think that was it's tail.


narutosimpson said:


> interesting elric, with out all the background it would be fair to think it came from outer space.   I don't remember the "jamie" character that supposedly ate the sludge.  Then did Jamie blow up?  Or is it possible jamie is the seamonster, and that's why the monster seemed to always be near the party members?



Actually on a Cloverfield forum I'm part of some of the members say that Jamie was at the party. She was the girl that seemed to be sleeping/knocked out on the couch. I haven't seen pictures of her, but most of the other members have and they said that it's the same girl.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 21, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Actually I think that was it's tail.
> 
> 
> Actually on a Cloverfield forum I'm part of some of the members say that Jamie was at the party. She was the girl that seemed to be sleeping/knocked out on the couch. I haven't seen pictures of her, but most of the other members have and they said that it's the same girl.



oh yeah, that girl was hot, it looked like hud was just taking advantage by taking pics of some sleeping girl


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 21, 2008)

I personally like the way they did this movie. If they changed what you guys think they should have, it'd turn out crappy and unoriginal like War of the Worlds, Signs, and AVP. I wonder sometimes what will really satisfy people when it comes to movies, because they all seem to have something to bitch about.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 21, 2008)

If the movie is not out where you're from and you're not all that worried about quality( I haven't watched it but I suspect the quality will be shit)

Then here's an online streaming version of the movie. HERE


----------



## Kamina (Jan 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I just downloaded the movie, unfortunately it was porn
> 
> I don't want to wait till Feb.



Whats wrong with that.


----------



## Casyle (Jan 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> THANK YOU!



You two can go make out now.  

Kidding!  

Seriously, I still haven't read a good explanation as to why what they did was stupid.  Everyday in this world people do things that, as Tasselhoff Burrfoot might say, "Aren't conducive to a long life.".  

However, in life we usually call these people hereos, but in movies they suddenly become stupid for not being selfish dicks.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

Funny but I haven't read a good explanation for why this movie is good.

Original =/= Good.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 21, 2008)

Funny, I haven't read an explanation explaining why your opinion > all else.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 21, 2008)

Saw it today at 2:00.  This movie was awesome-sauce.  Probably my new favorite movie.  To lazy to give a full review, so I'll give this a 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 (possible proof that it came from space) if u payed attention to the part were something falls from the sky into the ocean, u can see the date when it was on. im not sure but its around april 27 and the attack happened in may 23. so there is roughly a 1 month time span between both events. this would give the monster time for it to do the damage it did on the oil rigs. plus jj abrams (not sure of spelling) said it had been underwater for a while and i think one month underwater is a while. also if they're going to make a sequel(which i think they won't) it'll be probably on a different day in another major city the monster attacks. or it'll be the same event but in a soldiers point of view(also not sure on this, soldiers carry a small camera on their head).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Funny but I haven't read a good explanation for why this movie is good.
> 
> Original =/= Good.



Funny bu most of the excuses why it was bad have been pretty weak.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

The only things I didn't like about the movie were the shakey camera 'cause the fucking thing gave me motion sickness and that Hud A.K.A. the cameraman


*Spoiler*: __ 



did not die last like I was hoping.  He was the only character I liked in the movie.  Also that the movie was a little too short imo.  I get of the movie theater after the movie was over and I take a look at my watch and a little over an hour has passed after the start of the movie.  And I was like "WTF!  That was pretty damn short."  Most of the movies I've been watching in the theaters lately atleast take an hour and a half or more to finish.  This was fuckin' short.




Other than that, I found the movie to be intense as fuck.  So much action and it keep me at the edge of my seat.  Even with all that motion sickness I got thanks to that damn camera, I couldn't keep my eyes off of the movie screen.  I didn't want to miss any details, I wanted to see it all.  It was like I was actually there while it all happened.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 21, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> The only things I didn't like about the movie were the shakey camera 'cause the fucking thing gave me motion sickness and that Hud A.K.A. the cameraman
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Maybe it was a good thing that it was short so that people wouldn't hurl Although I've heard that some people have...


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Maybe it was a good thing that it was short so that people wouldn't hurl *Although I've heard that some people have...*



:rofl :rofl :rofl

Fucking wimps!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 21, 2008)

i felt lie throwing up, i had to look at different things, speakers and shit


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL I got the munchies after I got out of the theater and my motion sickness was gone.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL, I did the same thing.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 21, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i felt lie throwing up, i had to look at different things, speakers and shit



For you guys getting motion sickness, are you guys not used to first person games or were you guys trying to take in the whole screen instead of just focusing your eyes on just one part of the screen, like someone's face? I never would've thought that some people would get motion sick from watching this movie if I hadn't read the comments about it on-line.

When it ended, most people just complained about it being too short and the ending being a disappointment to them. I heard nothing about motion sickness.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

I get motion sickness sometimes when I play FPSs.  But you forget the fact that this was a movie on a big ass screen.  When you're playing video/computer games like FPSs you're playing on a screen about the size of your head or body.  There's a huge difference there.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah pretty much. I've also played FPSs and the shaking is never as bad as in this movie either. I mean the thing is your actually able to control the shaking and it's also fixed up so that you don't get such violent motion.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't really see how a bigger screen would make the motion sickness worse. Small screens the size of a monitor seem to cause me more motion sickness.

While on the topic of screen size, I don't think the movie would've been the same outside of a theater unless you had an awesome home theater set-up. That first explosion/tremor surprised me about as much as it did the characters in the movie.


----------



## EdwardElric (Jan 21, 2008)

itachi0982 said:


> edward elric, do you remember what forum you got that from. i might check it out.



I got it from this site.
Link removed


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 21, 2008)

So I think there is a solid opinion here:

Major Good Quality- Movie was original and realistic to a different perspective.
Major Bad Quality- Camera shaking made people sick. 

 But for those who go 'well theres no proof on here that this movie was good'...the ratio of users who felt the movie was awesome largely outweighs those who felt it was bad. That's gotta tell you something right there.


----------



## Caustic (Jan 21, 2008)

Somebody (with the money to spend) buy this, take a picture, and upload it for us to see. 

Just kidding, of course. I'm sure someone will eventually take care of it for the entire internet, unless they get around to putting an image on the site to let people know what they're buying.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2008)

Caustic said:


> Somebody (with the money to spend) buy this, take a picture, and upload it for us to see.
> 
> Just kidding, of course. I'm sure someone will eventually take care of it for the entire internet, unless they get around to putting an image on the site to let people know what they're buying.



I like how it says ages 4 and up.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Funny but I haven't read a good explanation for why this movie is good.
> 
> Original =/= Good.



I don't get it man, you get all offended when someone insults Heroes saying how can it be bad when millions of people like it.  Then you do the opposite saying that even though the majority enjoyed Cloverfield you say they're wrong and that it's a bad movie regardless.  I just don't get that kind of logic you are using.


----------



## zan (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey i think i saw something swiming in the old track of the film...some one with photo shop look at 4.16 in to the film... There is a quick view at the sea and you see something moving water really fast..Am not sure if is a boat or not..but seeing how this movie is so far... I would think that would be some type of clue...

On 6.01 that show a tv showing a B&W movie which i would think is GZ...

on 24.02 there is something behind the glass of the train...

on 29 on the tv new cast you can see the body of the monster between the building..

Ill finsh this tommrow....Its to late for me to go throw the movie..


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 22, 2008)

For those interested, check out this article (I don't know if it's been discussed already but I'm not exactly going to sift through pages of posts just for that)



It shows us something sweet about the origin of Cloverfield.

I just got back from the movie, had a splitting headache before I entered the cinema, and I must say, despite the rapid camera shaking and sound effects, it was still one of the most amazing movies I've seen. And you get to SEE stuff happen! I didn't expect that from a movie done in this style.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 22, 2008)

Parallax said:


> I don't get it man, you get all offended when someone insults Heroes saying how can it be bad when millions of people like it.  Then you do the opposite saying that even though the majority enjoyed Cloverfield you say they're wrong and that it's a bad movie regardless.  I just don't get that kind of logic you are using.



He's a hypocrite, what more is there to say?


----------



## Warsmith (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome Movie, plane and simple by my book


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 22, 2008)

Svenjamin said:


> For those interested, check out this article (I don't know if it's been discussed already but I'm not exactly going to sift through pages of posts just for that)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt know that...thanks


----------



## saint_Reginold (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought the movie was entertaining I guess. It kept my attention throughout but still I was really dissapointed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



My problem with the movie is that it you are left with so many questions at the end. I mean what is the moster? I didn't get a good look at it but it looked like some kinda bug or something. Where did it come from? Apparantley it still lives(at the end after the credits you hear some kinda radio transmission that says it still lives) but if so then what happens to the rest of the city? And why did the chick get killed by the army when they were in the military base? I'm guessing she was infected but if so then what the hell is the deal with that?




Because the movie was told by the perspective of those four, I guess we aren't supposed to know what is going on but it really left me dissapointed by not knowing how things come together at the end. I wouldnt reccomend it personally.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 22, 2008)

saint_Reginold said:


> I thought the movie was entertaining I guess. It kept my attention throughout but still I was really dissapointed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



see...thats what happens when you watch something from JJ Abrams


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

saint_Reginold said:


> I thought the movie was entertaining I guess. It kept my attention throughout but still I was really dissapointed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The monster came from here, he lived on Earth, and the girl didn't get killed by the military, its obvious she just blew up because of the bite. And the monster is a monster...what else is there to call it. The point of the movie isn't to be about the monster, or where its from, its about how people have to stick together and watch out for each other basically


.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 22, 2008)

How entertaining would it be if you wouldnt have anything to guess about? It would be just like Godzilla and War of the Worlds.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG, I just realized who Marleen was, she's the girl off Mean Girls, I thought I had seen her before. Man she's grown into a pretty cute girl in the last four years.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

helpmenow316 said:


> Hey i think i saw something swiming in the old track of the film...some one with photo shop look at 4.16 in to the film... There is a quick view at the sea and you see something moving water really fast..Am not sure if is a boat or not..but seeing how this movie is so far... I would think that would be some type of clue...
> 
> On 6.01 that show a tv showing a B&W movie which i would think is GZ...
> 
> ...



could anybody post screenshots?


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 22, 2008)

cloverfield is a horror movie i recomened watching.(even though i hate horror movies,i like this 1)


----------



## Psychic (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the camera works, made it real and interesting. um...didnt like the ending, it was so abrupt, unsolved, like now what? I guess they're trying to pitch for a part 2, and they're prolly gonna get it, so yeah, i thought it was worth the buck, but expected a better explanation of the ending of it all.


----------



## colours (Jan 22, 2008)

I've only heard bad reviews about this movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

colours said:


> I've only heard bad reviews about this movie.



Then obviously you haven't read the last several pages of this thread.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 22, 2008)

Kakashi Love said:


> I like the camera works, made it real and interesting. um...didnt like the ending, it was so abrupt, unsolved, like now what? I guess they're trying to pitch for a part 2, and they're prolly gonna get it, so yeah, i thought it was worth the buck, but expected a better explanation of the ending of it all.



horror movies r like that(a little).like saw and hostel(definetly saw)


----------



## FFLN (Jan 22, 2008)

You know... I've been thinking about this for a while now... would it taste like chicken?  Possibly shrimp? Tuna? Whale? It doesn't really look too tasty what with that grey and clammy looking flesh... and those giant sea fleas crawling all over it...

If conventional weapons can't kill it though... they could always try and go for biological means of taking it down. I don't know if they would want to nuke it though... that was tried against Godzilla already and that sort of backfired on them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 22, 2008)

You know, whenever there's something like this and you're left wondering what it is or why it came out, its better to take it for face value.  Why?  If they told you in the movie, it probably wouldn't be what you expected therefore leaving you even more disappointed than what you would have had expected.  You don't have to have an explanation for everything.  Things are scarier when you don't know what the fuck they are.  I think Stephen King said that.

I liked this movie for what it was worth.  Awesome monster flick and it was pretty damn intense.  It's a good movie to take someone you want to cling to or vice versa, granted they don't get motion sickness. XD


*Spoiler*: _I was pretty sad about_ 



Marleena blowing up. 




So many hot chicks in that movie. Damn.

EDIT:  By the way, if you really want to know more about the monster, start looking up stuff on google about Tagruato and the Chuai Oil Plant.

Or you could go here too. this.


*Spoiler*: _hint_ 



It's been hibernating underwater for thousands of years... ^__~


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> You know, whenever there's something like this and you're left wondering what it is or why it came out, its better to take it for face value.  Why?  If they told you in the movie, it probably wouldn't be what you expected therefore leaving you even more disappointed than what you would have had expected.  You don't have to have an explanation for everything.  Things are scarier when you don't know what the fuck they are.  I think Stephen King said that.
> 
> I liked this movie for what it was worth.  Awesome monster flick and it was pretty damn intense.  It's a good movie to take someone you want to cling to or vice versa, granted they don't get motion sickness. XD
> 
> ...



I just have to say I loved Marleena's character...she's pretty damn cute too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 22, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I just have to say I loved Marleena's character...she's pretty damn cute too.



Man, I'd so do her.  Favorite character in the movie hands down.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Man, I'd so do her.  Favorite character in the movie hands down.



I've only seen her in two movies and I loved her in both of them. Of course she looks much better in _Cloverfield_ though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, go here if you wanna see what happened after the fact.



I think...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh yeah, go here if you wanna see what happened after the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> I think...



The pictures are from before, during and after...oh and if you want to flip a picture over, you can slide the mouse up and down real quick.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh word, I'll try that out.  Oh yeah, I found Marlena's myspace. XD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh word, I'll try that out.  Oh yeah, I found Marlena's myspace. XD




Badass, I kind of like to add these fake characters, Beth and Rob are on there too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's the full listing.

Marlena - 
Lily - 
Hud - 
Rob - 
Jason - 
Beth -


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 22, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Here's the full listing.
> 
> Marlena -
> Lily -
> ...



Nice choice of music Rob


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 22, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Here's the full listing.
> 
> Marlena -
> Lily -
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, I guess Hud did get bitten in half.  His myspace page only says he's 2' 6".


----------



## zan (Jan 22, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> could anybody post screenshots?


there you go.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

helpmenow316 said:


> there you go.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Besides the splash in the water what are we supposed to be looking for?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 22, 2008)

The quality isn't great so I'm not sure my self. Here's what he says those pics are:



helpmenow316 said:


> Hey i think i saw something swiming in the old track of the film...some one with photo shop look at 4.16 in to the film... There is a quick view at the sea and you see something moving water really fast..Am not sure if is a boat or not..but seeing how this movie is so far... I would think that would be some type of clue...
> 
> On 6.01 that show a tv showing a B&W movie which i would think is GZ...
> 
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

FFLN said:


> For you guys getting motion sickness, are you guys not used to first person games or were you guys trying to take in the whole screen instead of just focusing your eyes on just one part of the screen, like someone's face? I never would've thought that some people would get motion sick from watching this movie if I hadn't read the comments about it on-line.
> 
> When it ended, most people just complained about it being too short and the ending being a disappointment to them. I heard nothing about motion sickness.



didn't notice this before.  I got motion sickness trying to follow the details on the screen and looking for all the hints and background objects.  Especially the scenes with running, I would look away, I frequently found myself staring at the exit doors or the speakers and the ceiling.  My temp went up about half way thru, i started getting dehydrated, , sweaty, burpy (which made me think i was gonna toss it).  Alot of people didn't even watch this bc they knew it's a jerky camera movie.


----------



## zan (Jan 22, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Besides the splash in the water what are we supposed to be looking for?


Yea the video i took it from sucked.. 

but if you go to the number track you see something moving pretty fast..  The splashing and the wave shows something moving pretty fast  and seeing how this moving like to throw in clues it some that there was some monster in the city before the attack.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

helpmenow316 said:


> there you go.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



awesome, thanks, reps!


----------



## zan (Jan 22, 2008)

welcome... Reps back


----------



## Kamina (Jan 22, 2008)

Wtf are the pictures on the 1-18-08 website, some sea creature ripped in half.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 22, 2008)

See, the great thing about how vague this movie was is that there's so much in-depth discussion based on what could have been versus what we actually know. The director definately knew what would make the viewers talk about it.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 22, 2008)

I went to the Cloverfield website just before I went to see the movie the day it opened, it showed a seen where a sea creature was destroying an oil thing in the middle of the ocean, and then there were pieces of debri falling all over the place, and one of the chunks hit the boat with all of the survivors on it.... But that didn't happen in the movie AT ALL...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 22, 2008)

Hirako said:


> Wtf are the pictures on the 1-18-08 website, some sea creature ripped in half.



Pretty much before, during, and after the events of the movie. The sea creatures seem to be whales, possibly sperm whales. If you look at the on on the left it looks like something bit it. It was probably the monster. The other one is just completely mutilated.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 22, 2008)

I liked how that girl who was impaled by that piece of steel a few inches above her heart was able to get up and "run" around for a while.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 22, 2008)

JustPimpin said:


> I liked how that girl who was impaled by that piece of steel a few inches above her heart was able to get up and "run" around for a while.



It's not as bad when the metal is inside of you (assuming it misses vital organs) as it is when it is removed. When it was removed, they were rushing to find medical help, and during the brief chopper trip she probably got patched up.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 22, 2008)

It was an adrenaline rush


----------



## zan (Jan 22, 2008)

They clips they showed on the website was just a clue type of thing of what is going on....

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Cloverfield Ending Credits
> These Cloverfield ending were taken from the end credits and from
> Cloverfield ending clues found all over the Internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, well, that really explains it all.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My only problem with that explanation is at the very end. I'm not sure Slusho is truly connected to people exploding. Slusho has been sold in Japan and there haven't been any cases of people exploding. Also Slusho still hadn't been distributed in the US before the events in the movie happened. Aside from that everything else is very well connected.


----------



## Regner (Jan 22, 2008)

Before I offer a few thoughts on the movie I'll preface it by saying that I respect everyone's opinion on the movie.  Liking one science fiction drama better than another science fiction drama is absolutely fine.  There aren't many things you can compare this movie to, in terms of how it was told.  Leaving things to the imagination is always more fun than explaining everything in rudimentary detail.  There were things I loved about the movie and things that weren't so great.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The great:
-*The Cloverfield monster* fucking badass. Unstoppable, unrelenting, and indescribable.  Every scene where you try to catch a glimpse of the monster, my mind felt like it was too slow to process everything I was seeing.  The way they revealed the monster was genius.  I've been looking at all the links you guys have been sending to read more about it.  
I'm not quite convinced that there were multiple giant Cloverfields in the city.  It is true that the monster always seems to look different w/ each scene.  I liked what JJ abrams said about the monster, it's basically a newborn that's cranky and confused.  I can't imagine what it'll look like fully grown.  

-*Dike Girl from Meangirls getting Exploded*:Awesome sauce.  It seemed like her head just exploded from the bite.  Then after reading some of the reviews here on it, i think she may have been shot by the military for containment purposes.  But now I'm back to thinking her head just exploded as a result of the bite from the parasites. 


*What was ok/so-so*
*The supporting characters*: I fully understand Hud and Lily coming w/ the main dude, i couldn't understand the Emo chick coming w/ them.  Hud made me LOL w/ the flaming homeless guy comment, but most of his lines really weren't that funny to me. It was awesome that Lily probably made it out alive while the others got obliterated.  Good to see hollywood flipping the switch and letting the minority live while the pretty Anglo's
die gruesome deaths. (Happy MLK day!) 
*The Parasites*: Not as awesome as the main monster but pretty creepy.  I thought they were to much like the face huggers from alien, esp. the way they attacked people, it looks more like they are trying to impregnate their victims instead of just killing em. 


*
What I hated: The Love story*
I understand that in most movie genres, love stories are necessary.  But the way the Rob guy goes about it, he just seems like a little bitch.  He really didn't seem to give a darn after his brother gets flattened/bitchslapped on the bridge,  his dying phone was a bigger priority.  The whole pre-story setup of the day after the one night stand between him and the chick, just made me yawn, not endear me to the characters like the way the director planned.  It really reminded me a lot of Abrams' show Felicity, where Rob was very much like a male version of Felicity's character pining away over a pretty face and acting sort of emo about it. Oh well, it would've been a boring/short movie had he chose to stay w/ military and get the fuck out.  

Overall: B-




If there is a sequel, I hope it's not another shaky cam recording of the same night.  I'd like to see it pwning the rest of the world like it did to NYC. 

BTW, keep posting more hidden links about the movie/monster/origin/etc.  I'm eating em up like gummy bears.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm surprised the chrysler building survived, did it at the end?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm maybe. It was pretty close to the helicopter rescue point. You see it for a second before the monster blocks the view. It did destroy the Woolworth Building though Damn monster


----------



## zan (Jan 22, 2008)

Regner said:


> Before I offer a few thoughts on the movie I'll preface it by saying that I respect everyone's opinion on the movie.  Liking one science fiction drama better than another science fiction drama is absolutely fine.  There aren't many things you can compare this movie to, in terms of how it was told.  Leaving things to the imagination is always more fun than explaining everything in rudimentary detail.  There were things I loved about the movie and things that weren't so great.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Well if there is its going to be from another POV and odds are they going to show more of the same night but give more info about it...


----------



## Casyle (Jan 22, 2008)

Svenjamin said:


> For those interested, check out this article (I don't know if it's been discussed already but I'm not exactly going to sift through pages of posts just for that)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Owie!  Ditto!  Well, not a splitting head-ache but enough of one to make my eyes really sensitive to light, so I was squinting thru the entire show the first time.  

HATE drive-in movies!  UGH!  My sister hates theatres so we went to the drive in to see Cloverfield.  *First time for her, second for me as I'd just seen it the previous night*.  Naturally a full moon was out and it was one of those very lluminated nights, so we couldn't make out half of what was going on.  Had I not seen the movie the night before I wouldn't have had a clue as to what was happening.

Stupid drive-ins.


----------



## Casyle (Jan 22, 2008)

saint_Reginold said:


> I thought the movie was entertaining I guess. It kept my attention throughout but still I was really dissapointed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Aww, mans..


*Spoiler*: __ 



The only time I was really frustrated with the pov was at the end, while they're under the bridge.  You hear fighter planes zooming bye overhead, explosions, roaring, the monster moving around/stumbling, et cetera but the camera is looking at them under the bridge!  I kept muttering under my breath to point the camera out there!  I wanna see, damnit!






> How entertaining would it be if you wouldnt have anything to guess about? It would be just like Godzilla and War of the Worlds.



That I can agree with.  I liked how there wasn't some lame-ass scientist who, after seeing this creature in action for a few hours, could inexplicably tell you everything about the monster.


----------



## isanon (Jan 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ok i have watched the marleena dies sceene several times and from what i can tell this is the events that happen: 

she gets dissy 
her eyes start to bleed 
people start shouting bite and drags her away
she coughs up blood 
and from what i can tell it realy looks like one of the millitary guys in hazard suit stabs her in the stomac and she explodes (witch would explain the corpse in the begining of the sceen that has a big hole in its stomac and someone says "another bite huh?")


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 22, 2008)

I liked the graphics of this movie.


----------



## Casyle (Jan 22, 2008)

isanon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought so.  It looked to me like that one guy did something to her before the blood spattered everywhere.  However, I kept reading that she "exploded".  Maybe, especially if he shot/stabbed her.

Did anyone ever think they heard something other than a backwards, "It's still alive."? 


At the drive-in, both my sister and I were listening for it and we both could have sworn we heard, "I/we missed".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

JustPimpin said:


> I went to the Cloverfield website just before I went to see the movie the day it opened, it showed a seen where a sea creature was destroying an oil thing in the middle of the ocean, and then there were pieces of debri falling all over the place, and one of the chunks hit the boat with all of the survivors on it.... But that didn't happen in the movie AT ALL...



Umm how would it be in the movie, its not even in the right POV, that was all marketing stuff. 



JustPimpin said:


> I liked how that girl who was impaled by that piece of steel a few inches above her heart was able to get up and "run" around for a while.



It was well above her heart, probably through the shoulder blade. But she was bleeding alot, you can see it in the production stills. 



isanon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't see any of that, it looked more like they were trying to strap her down and she blew up. The person they were moving seemed to have been ripped open, not stabbed open. Plus her head and body exploded too.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 22, 2008)

ok when I saw this on another web forum this thing almost looked like Sin from Final Fantasy X


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

any stills of marlena blowing up, she was hot, specially with the bleeding eyes

@connery, the lice weren't that big were they?


----------



## mars75 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Building off what helpmenow posted,
so if slusho causes the person to explode would you say that when marlena was bitten some ingredient of slusho was injected into her causing her to explode?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 22, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> any stills of marlena blowing up, she was hot, specially with the bleeding eyes
> 
> @connery, the lice weren't that big were they?



I am refering to the one next to the statue of liberty in that pic


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 22, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> My only problem with that explanation is at the very end. I'm not sure Slusho is truly connected to people exploding. Slusho has been sold in Japan and there haven't been any cases of people exploding. Also Slusho still hadn't been distributed in the US before the events in the movie happened. Aside from that everything else is very well connected.


_I believe that the ingredients that would normally make a person explode have been chemically changed to stop such side effects. A pure injection, like from a parasite bite, would result in the explosion._


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 22, 2008)

mars75 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd say that's the only way you could connect Slusho and the exploding people. It's not directly from Slusho. Although as I said, my problem is that it has been sold in Japan and there weren't any problems there. So it's possible that the deep sea nectar (Slusho's secret ingredient) isn't lethal. Unless Slusho puts the deep sea nectar through some process to make it less lethal, although that just seems too troublesome and risky.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 22, 2008)

@matt darkman- i guess, the information we have is vague and for all we know j.j. abrams can be playing with us. i mean in the trailers they added scenes and noises(monster moan, music, etc.) that we didn't even see in the movie.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 22, 2008)

mars75 said:


> @matt darkman- i guess, the information we have is vague and for all we know j.j. abrams can be playing with us. i mean in the trailers they added scenes and noises(monster moan, music, etc.) that we didn't even see in the movie.



No Roars?

Are you sure?


----------



## mars75 (Jan 22, 2008)

well on one of the trailers the monster moans(i meant moans) during the party, but in the movie it does not happen


----------



## zan (Jan 22, 2008)

Firs thing thats not the monster..They leaked fake stuff online to throw people off...

Also with the deep one when they bite in to you i figure they put seeds in to the people....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

mars75 said:


> well on one of the trailers the monster moans(i meant moans) during the party, but in the movie it does not happen



What are you talking about, many movie trailers use sound effects from other parts of the movie over different clips, sometimes even sections of a clip are cut out to make it seem cooler in a trailer. The first trailer for the movie Liar Liar doesn't appear AT ALL in the movie.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 22, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What are you talking about, many movie trailers use sound effects from other parts of the movie over different clips, sometimes even sections of a clip are cut out to make it seem cooler in a trailer. The first trailer for the movie Liar Liar doesn't appear AT ALL in the movie.



true,true.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 22, 2008)

@ cardboard tube knight-watch this youtube video and notice when the monster moans during the party: What you changing it to?

for some reason i can't copy the screenshots from this website but they have two helpful pictures before SHE dies:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

mars75 said:


> @ cardboard tube knight-watch this youtube video and notice when the monster moans during the party: What you changing it to?
> 
> for some reason i can't copy the screenshots from this website but they have two helpful pictures before SHE dies:



Well here's a hint, look when that was added. Like I said SOME THINGS THAT NEVER HAPPEN ARE IN TRAILERS. No one said what was that noise until they were out in the street, the monster is never heard or seen before then.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a question:

Why exactly would the monster, which I see as not nearly as tall as the Statue of Liberty, take the time and trouble to climb up to the top of said statue and throw the head into the city?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 22, 2008)

_Because it can._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Why exactly would the monster, which I see as not nearly as tall as the Statue of Liberty, take the time and trouble to climb up to the top of said statue and throw the head into the city?



That picture isn't accurate and he possibly knew people were in there and wanted to get at it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2008)

No, I mean in the movie, after the explosion, the head lands in front of their apartment.  It looks like it has been monster handeled, and hurdled into the city.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No, I mean in the movie, after the explosion, the head lands in front of their apartment.  It looks like it has been monster handeled, and hurdled into the city.



Like I said, it looks like he might have known people were in there and wanted to get at them.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 22, 2008)

u no guys,the people that played in the movie.acutally dont kno wat the monster is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

Anbu Naruto11o said:


> u no guys,the people that played in the movie.acutally dont kno wat the monster is.



Kind of like the person who wrote the above message doesn't know what 'spelling' is.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 22, 2008)

@ cardboard tube knight-so you do agree with me when I stated that some trailers were meant to throw of people, the trailer i picked was an example

oh if some wants to see HER explode heres a video:
HERE COMES A NEW CHALLENGER!


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 22, 2008)

At first the stomach explosion part immeditately made me assume that it was the alien impregnation idea from Alien movies, and I was sorta bummed. When I saw that it wasnt the case, however, it wasn't so bad. 

And the spoiler explained how the monster was so godly ><


----------



## mars75 (Jan 22, 2008)

@Puddin Pops-at first i thought thought the same way but i thought to myself, it would take longer than thirty minutes for a egg to hatch inside of her(almost right after they came from the subway, they went into the medical camp where it happened)


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 22, 2008)

Well IDK about that. Assume their purpose was to quickly populate earth.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

mars75 said:


> @ cardboard tube knight-so you do agree with me when I stated that some trailers were meant to throw of people, the trailer i picked was an example
> 
> oh if some wants to see HER explode heres a video:
> HERE COMES A NEW CHALLENGER!



No I don't agree, I just think that its a way to advertise. As a matter of a fact its obvious that trailer has weird audio because someone even asked, "What kind of creature makes that sound," and the news report on the television is totally different. 



Puddin Pops said:


> Well IDK about that. Assume their purpose was to quickly populate earth.



Who there was only one Monster, the other things were parasites off of it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2008)

mars75 said:


> @Puddin Pops-at first i thought thought the same way but i thought to myself, it would take longer than thirty minutes for a egg to hatch inside of her(almost right after they came from the subway, they went into the medical camp where it happened)


 
How could you guess anything like that?

Maybe the eggs were meant to hatch quickly?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

mars75 said:


> @Puddin Pops-at first i thought thought the same way but i thought to myself, it would take longer than thirty minutes for a egg to hatch inside of her(almost right after they came from the subway, they went into the medical camp where it happened)



They spent some time messing around in that one room and I doubt it was an egg, it seems more likely that it was an extreme allergic reaction. Because if they were eggs, then the creature would have the eggs in it too, right, I mean those little things have been biting it for a while. And the eggs would hatch and kill the creature, or hurt it pretty bad (judging by the number of littler creatures) 

it makes more sense that she swelled up and popped like she was allergic, but there was so much of the toxin that it killed her, in the monster, it would be like fleas biting a human, their size compared to his is so tiny.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They spent some time messing around in that one room and I doubt it was an egg, it seems more likely that it was an extreme allergic reaction. Because if they were eggs, then the creature would have the eggs in it too, right, I mean those little things have been biting it for a while. And the eggs would hatch and kill the creature, or hurt it pretty bad (judging by the number of littler creatures)
> 
> it makes more sense that she swelled up and popped like she was allergic, but there was so much of the toxin that it killed her, in the monster, it would be like fleas biting a human, their size compared to his is so tiny.


 
Then why would the Military be so adamant about getting her in that tent?  I understand that having the insides of a person on your clothes is totally going to ruin your day, but they tackled her, and dragged her into a tent.

Then again, maybe that's why Abrams is just smiling.  There is so little to go on in the movie, that everyone is just speculating, which in turn makes the movie much debated, and therefore popular.  JJ knows where it's at.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Then why would the Military be so adamant about getting her in that tent?  I understand that having the insides of a person on your clothes is totally going to ruin your day, but they tackled her, and dragged her into a tent.
> 
> Then again, maybe that's why Abrams is just smiling.  There is so little to go on in the movie, that everyone is just speculating, which in turn makes the movie much debated, and therefore popular.  JJ knows where it's at.



My honest answer? 

So they could try and stabilize her possibly, take a blood sample or treat it or something. They would have known time was short and wouldn't have time to explain.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 22, 2008)

Well they don't really know what's happening to these people. All they know is that they've been bitten. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean if they see how some people have already exploded they weren't just going to Marleen just stand there, blow up, and splatter blood all over the place. Remember there were many other people there with other types of injuries, it's very unsafe to have blood flying on people with open wounds. Also JJ probably didn't want a very graphic scene (more than it was) in order to keep it at PG-13


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My honest answer?
> 
> So they could try and stabilize her possibly, take a blood sample or treat it or something. They would have known time was short and wouldn't have time to explain.


 
That is true.

I'm just guess he left it open for speculation purposes.



Matt Darkman said:


> Well they don't really know what's happening to these people. All they know is that they've been bitten.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 
To be honest, I'm not fond of overly gruesome movies, especially when that's the main focus.  The whole shock value aspects wears incredibly thin incredibly quickly, and then just becomes tasteless.  Abrams did a great job of playing off of the basic human fear of that which we can't fully grasp, or in this case, fully see.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 22, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> To be honest, I'm not fond of overly gruesome movies, especially when that's the main focus.  The whole shock value aspects wears incredibly thin incredibly quickly, and then just becomes tasteless.  Abrams did a great job of playing off of the basic human fear of that which we can't fully grasp, or in this case, fully see.



Oh, I totally agree. When I first saw the trailer with the exploding/bloating woman as some called it I was afraid that the movie was going to be a tasteless gorefest (and some of the early fake synopsises (plural?) didn't help that sentiment), but that wasn't the case. And I think Abrams did a good job keeping that type of stuff to a minimum.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 22, 2008)

Yo guys, Hasbro is selling a toy of the Monster, but it'll be 100 dollars.

SOMEONE TAKE A PIC


----------



## mars75 (Jan 22, 2008)

you know what i don't think it was an allergic reaction of some sort, something was causing her to bleed internally(look at the side of her torso)

also it seems that her chest opened up before any blood came out:


----------



## Asmodeus (Jan 22, 2008)

The Monster seemed like a mix of Godzilla and Sin (from FFX) to me. 

Was it an alien? I didn't see the UFO in the last scene...I kinda missed it. Truth be told, I had gotten queasy and was ready to go, lol.

I liked the movie, actually. I like it longer I'm away from it. I'll see it again when it comes out...assuming the camera work doesn't make me sick.


----------



## Noah (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a thought in all this discussion about the awesome exploding woman. If it's been mentioned before, someone just say so and I'll go back to letting everyone fight amongst themselves.

Isn't there a tagline for Slusho that says something like "So good it'll make your stomach explode!" ? I didn't really look into it, but a co-worker claims he read that somewhere. So, ya know, if it is...I think that kinda solves it, doesn't it?


----------



## mars75 (Jan 22, 2008)

the wise one has spoken 
i find it difficult to convince cardboard tube knight(oh well)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

Noah said:


> I have a thought in all this discussion about the awesome exploding woman. If it's been mentioned before, someone just say so and I'll go back to letting everyone fight amongst themselves.
> 
> Isn't there a tagline for Slusho that says something like "So good it'll make your stomach explode!" ? I didn't really look into it, but a co-worker claims he read that somewhere. So, ya know, if it is...I think that kinda solves it, doesn't it?



The screen shots shown have her blood from the bite and show her expanding and exploding, what are you talking about? It makes no sense why she would burst open. 

If Slusho has anything to do with this, its more than likely something to do with the monster being awakened. Even if we are to assume is Slusho, which is way too far fetched, its supposed to be kept under extreme cold or something, maybe that made her explode. 

Even then I like to go by the interview where Abrams said that the little things were like fleas and they injected a toxin...much more plausible to think that the toxin is responsible. The simplest explanation is often the right one. 



mars75 said:


> the wise one has spoken
> i find it difficult to convince cardboard tube knight(oh well)



Not my fault your arguments aren't good.


----------



## zan (Jan 22, 2008)

it doesnt have to be a egg it could of been a live birth... 

But like i said before there is 2 monster...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

helpmenow316 said:


> it doesnt have to be a egg it could of been a live birth...
> 
> But like i said before there is 2 monster...



I think the thing at the end was the monster with its skin shed off from all of the bombing and damage it took.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 22, 2008)

i guess i'll stick with my idea on how the parasites inject the slusho ingredient into their victims(the feedback just gives me ideas, good or bad)


----------



## Noah (Jan 22, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The screen shots shown have her blood from the bite and show her expanding and exploding, what are you talking about? It makes no sense why she would burst open.
> 
> If Slusho has anything to do with this, its more than likely something to do with the monster being awakened. Even if we are to assume is Slusho, which is way too far fetched, its supposed to be kept under extreme cold or something, maybe that made her explode.
> 
> Even then I like to go by the interview where Abrams said that the little things were like fleas and they injected a toxin...much more plausible to think that the toxin is responsible. The simplest explanation is often the right one.



This is how my co-worker explained it. Keep in mind that I haven't looked into it at all, so what he said could be complete bullshit.

Slusho's campaign is that "it's so good, it'll make you stomach explode!". One of the key ingredients that makes Slusho so good (and addictive, apparently) is something found in the deeper parts of the ocean. The meteor at the end isn't really a meteor, but it's actually a satellite (or something of the sort) that's meant to go down and collect a large amount of the ingredient. Apparently the ingredient is some sort of mutagen that "can turn fish into whales" (part of the marketing for the product, I guess).

So if that's true, the monster must be some sort of smaller sea creature that was exposed to the mutagen during the collecting process. The sea creature then slowly begins mutating into the giant monster over the course of a month. The little monsters would be lice or parasites that lives on its body and, since they would feed on the creature's flesh/blood/etc., they would also absorb this mutagen and it would be integrated into their system.

Now the monster comes up, breaks some things, and then the parasites start falling off the body as it moves around (kinda like dead skin is left behind on a person). The bugs bite Marlene and she gets injected with a concentrated dose of the Slusho ingredient. This would be where we take "So good, it'll make your stomach explode" literally. Too much of it causes the stomach to literally expand and explode.

---

That's how my co-worker explained it. In this argument/theory, the terms "ingredient" and "toxin" are interchangeable. So you're right, it is a reaction to the toxin. It's just that the toxin also happens to be this ingredient for Slusho.

Abrams likes to create an entire little world in his projects, so having it all tie back to Slusho's product isn't far-fetched at all. That's actually the more plausible idea when we remember that Abrams is one of the minds behind the whole idea.

Really, if anyone finds it hard to believe something like that, just remember that the Island's Monster is a goddamn sentient cloud of smoke. When I compare the two, the Slusho stuff makes a lot more sense.

...a goddamn living cloud!


----------



## mars75 (Jan 22, 2008)

@ Noah- also in the slusho website, under the history section it explains how a small fish "drank" the ingredient and the fish began to grow large


----------



## Noah (Jan 22, 2008)

mars75 said:


> @ Noah- also in the slusho website, under the history section it explains how a small fish "drank" the ingredient and the fish began to grow large



Maybe tomorrow, when I'm not feeling so damn lazy, I'll actually research all this crap and figure it out for myself.

I figured Donnie Darko out before the re-release, so this can't be much more difficult.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 23, 2008)

I dont have any resources to back this up, but I really dont think Slusho had anything to do with anything besides the background of Rob...

Is it possible that the bugs had some sort of venom that, when injected into a victim, ruptures the blood vessels and heart and causes the major organs of the body to swell up untill they finally explode under pressure? 

Where are these screenshots of the actual self-explosion?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2008)

Noah said:


> This is how my co-worker explained it. Keep in mind that I haven't looked into it at all, so what he said could be complete bullshit.
> 
> Slusho's campaign is that "it's so good, it'll make you stomach explode!". One of the key ingredients that makes Slusho so good (and addictive, apparently) is something found in the deeper parts of the ocean. The meteor at the end isn't really a meteor, but it's actually a satellite (or something of the sort) that's meant to go down and collect a large amount of the ingredient. Apparently the ingredient is some sort of mutagen that "can turn fish into whales" (part of the marketing for the product, I guess).
> 
> ...



Okay...well explain what the hell the Monster is, I mean if it was something small, why does he look like some sort of other thing. And how come the smaller creatures feed on him, I mean what kind of sea creature has lice? None of this fits together. I think its more like Puddin Pops said, all of this stuff being connected together would really make this movie corny. Especially if the monster was after Rob or something.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> Where are these screenshots of the actual self-explosion?



sounds like u r volunteering


----------



## saint_Reginold (Jan 23, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't really see the movie in theaters and the quality wasn't that clear so when the girl blew up it wasn't quite so OBVIOUS... Even though there are no facts from the movie to back that up, I'll just have to work on that whole thing. 

And I just want to get this cleared up, we know nothing about anything monster related right? Everything is just speculation. But being that the monster destroying everything is the whole reason you have the plot to the movie I just think it is OBVIOUS that we should know more about it. It just leaves open too many questions that a whole lot of people want answered. It would just make things a whole lot more satisfying. I Am Legend kinda had the same problem. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Like at the end you don't know what is gonna happen to humanity. You don't know if they beat the virus or they all get eaten the very night day.It gives you no closure.




I didn't exactly hate the movie but it just coulda been a whole lot more, and I know I'm not the only one who feels the same way. And no I haven't gone digging for stuff that the director may or may not have said. As far as seeing the movie goes, and just based off that experience I was dissapointed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

i propose a fun game
i'm gonna link myself to that myspace page of rob hawkins
anybody wanna pretend to be the other people with those weird fake myspaces?


----------



## Casyle (Jan 23, 2008)

saint_Reginold said:


> And I just want to get this cleared up, we know nothing about anything monster related right? Everything is just speculation. But being that the monster destroying everything is the whole reason you have the plot to the movie I just think it is OBVIOUS that we should know more about it.[/SPOILER]



I'm tired, so maybe I'm misunderstanding, but..  Obvious to who exactly?  You?  

I find it terribly corny and stupid when, halfway through a movie, the people somehow find out dang near everything that's needed to know about a monster.  

That's why I loved Cloverfield.  Makes me think of the extras on... Ugh... The Grudge/Host, one of those films.  They were saying that in Asia a lot of these horror/monster movies have no... closure.  Unlike American movies, they don't believe you can always know everything there is to know about a creature/monster/the paranormal, and sometimes they just can't be killed.  

I like that.  Now, I admit, eventually I'd like to know more about it, but I hardly think it's "obvious" that we should know more.  The movie was about a sudden attack on Manhattan.  It'd be supremely stupid if they already figured out what this creature is, how to kill it, and whatnot in the little bit of time they had.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 23, 2008)

I've yet to totally see the monster and it's foot soldiers.  Anyone got links to anything?

Can't wait to watch it on the 1st of Feb in the UK, meh I'll give it 9/10 for future watching.


----------



## Noah (Jan 23, 2008)

Hrm. I can already see it's pointless trying to argue, so I'm just going to go and concede after this. I would think that someone who considers himself a writer would recognize the elementary rules of story mechanics. When is story teller knows what he or she is doing, there is no line of dialogue, action or scene that does not drive the plot or define a character. That's especially true when it comes to cinema, and when the story and its world extends to something like Viral marketing, then it should apply to that too.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 23, 2008)

@Tehmk- here are links to pictures that look similar to the monsters
monster:
parasites:
*note again that the pictures are not the actual monster, they just look similar*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

i sort of remember the monster having a flagellated (?) tail, like flat at the ends, and more than 1....


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 23, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay...well explain what the hell the Monster is, I mean if it was something small, why does he look like some sort of other thing. And how come the smaller creatures feed on him, I mean what kind of sea creature has lice? None of this fits together. I think its more like Puddin Pops said, all of this stuff being connected together would really make this movie corny. Especially if the monster was after Rob or something.



Actually fish do have lice. They're called . Nasty little things. Still I don't know if I would agree with what Noah's coworker says, although it is well thought out. At this point I'd treat it as any other well thought out theory and I'd say it's viable until we get answers, whether that be through a sequel or a continuation of the viral marketing. Although I do hope that it isn't something like the monster following/attacking Rob or it having a special connection with Ganu because that really would be kinda corny.


----------



## anime4life (Jan 23, 2008)

i almost throw up while watching this movie, i do get motion sickness... the monster was great and girls rawrrrr..


----------



## Silvermyst (Jan 23, 2008)

K, I saw this movie on Saturday/Friday (can't remember), and I must say this:


I have seen many horror movies, but this one totally scared the hell out of me.

Usually I'm impassive when it comes to horror movies. When I watched this one, it totally got to me. The scariest part to me was when


*Spoiler*: __ 



The god damn parasites appeared in the subway. I mean, I knew something was coming, but I was still freaked out so bad.




I loved almost everything about this movie, and I'm pissed I didn't see the credits. If I go see it again, I'm definitely paying more attention.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 23, 2008)

_Why does everyone insist it was a baby creature exploding from her? It should be common knowledge that the main ingredient in Slusho doesn't react well with the human body and that makes the explosion. I've already said that the ingredient was chemically altered to make it into a drink thus ceasing explosions. It's the only explanation._


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 23, 2008)

What if..... the meteor that fell down was full of those parasites and then they latched onto the monster causing him to wake up and go on a rampage.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 23, 2008)

Cloverfield toy anyone?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2008)

Enjoy <.<


----------



## Jazz (Jan 23, 2008)

Hirako said:


> Cloverfield toy anyone?



I'm sure I already posted that


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Actually fish do have lice. They're called . Nasty little things. Still I don't know if I would agree with what Noah's coworker says, although it is well thought out. At this point I'd treat it as any other well thought out theory and I'd say it's viable until we get answers, whether that be through a sequel or a continuation of the viral marketing. Although I do hope that it isn't something like the monster following/attacking Rob or it having a special connection with Ganu because that really would be kinda corny.



But do sea lice look like those things we saw? And is there a sea creature that looks like the one in the movie. 



Noah said:


> Hrm. I can already see it's pointless trying to argue, so I'm just going to go and concede after this. I would think that someone who considers himself a writer would recognize the elementary rules of story mechanics. When is story teller knows what he or she is doing, there is no line of dialogue, action or scene that does not drive the plot or define a character. That's especially true when it comes to cinema, and when the story and its world extends to something like Viral marketing, then it should apply to that too.



You're right, every scene in a movie is ALWAYS there for some reason...we all know that to be untrue, so if you can't prove otherwise, then you can't prove everything in this movie needed to be there. 

And Viral Marketing is a relatively new thing and as with most creative outlets, there are no rules. So until you have facts, not BS speculation, how about you don't call someone out like all this stuff is fact stated in the movie. 



Joe Gear said:


> _Why does everyone insist it was a baby creature exploding from her? It should be common knowledge that the main ingredient in Slusho doesn't react well with the human body and that makes the explosion. I've already said that the ingredient was chemically altered to make it into a drink thus ceasing explosions. It's the only explanation._



And its obvious that if it was something so concrete, no one would be arguing.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jan 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But do sea lice look like those things we saw? And is there a sea creature that looks like the one in the movie.



Probably not, but the concept should probably still hold true.  Most large sea creatures carry some sort of external parasite.  Whether the smaller creatures were external parasites that came from the same place, mini monsters that were spawned from the larger monster, or its some sort hive type thing, could go anyway.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But do sea lice look like those things we saw? And is there a sea creature that looks like the one in the movie.


LOL I didn't say they're the same but you said there aren't any sea creatures with lice. But as Mystic Serenade the concept is there.


----------



## Noah (Jan 24, 2008)

> You're right, every scene in a movie is ALWAYS there for some reason...we all know that to be untrue, so if you can't prove otherwise, then you can't prove everything in this movie needed to be there.
> 
> And Viral Marketing is a relatively new thing and as with most creative outlets, there are no rules. So until you have facts, not BS speculation, how about you don't call someone out like all this stuff is fact stated in the movie.



You're right. I guess studying this stuff for six years and earning two BA's and a MA was a waste of time, because I'm still making up stuff and speculating. Film theory be damned, we need hard evidence.

Since we must all be wrong, I would like to be enlightened. Please explain or provide some insight, thought or evidence that would disprove anything we've come up with. I like to see both sides of the argument, so please, try and show me yours. Who knows, we just might be wrong.



> LOL I didn't say they're the same but you said there aren't any sea creatures with lice. But as Mystic Serenade the concept is there.



Apparently not.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 24, 2008)

Mario said:


> I'm sure I already posted that



Have not read the whole *34* pages of the thread..


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 24, 2008)

Noah said:


> You're right. I guess studying this stuff for six years and earning two BA's and a MA was a waste of time, because I'm still making up stuff and speculating. Film theory be damned, we need hard evidence.
> 
> Since we must all be wrong, I would like to be enlightened. Please explain or provide some insight, thought or evidence that would disprove anything we've come up with. I like to see both sides of the argument, so please, try and show me yours. Who knows, we just might be wrong.


well you see the thing is there is no right or wrong yet because there is no definitive answer yet. until the questions get answered definitively it's all theory and speculation, and each is entitled to their own theories and opinions.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 24, 2008)

thats probably the ONLY reason why they would make a sequel to this movie, because of the unanswered questions


----------



## Noah (Jan 24, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> well you see the thing is there is no right or wrong yet because there is no definitive answer yet. until the questions get answered definitively it's all theory and speculation, and each is entitled to their own theories and opinions.



Oh no, I completely understand that. That's why I keep responding. I'm not saying CTK is wrong, I'm just trying to show a counter point every time he shoots an idea down. He doesn't believe the monster is some sort of mutated ocean dweller. I believe that it is and all the viral marketing points towards the answer. Abrams' recent projects have all had tie ins and viral marketing, and I don't think this would be any different.

I actually like reading other theories, but I also like to defend my stance. I'm just asking that I read an explanation on his stance, without labeling other ideas as stupid assumptions and bullshit speculation. Otherwise I might start calling people "poopooheads" or "twatwaffles".

Actually...I might just go ahead and call people twatwaffles anyway. It's such a fantastic term.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 24, 2008)

Must get DVD whenever they decide to release it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2008)

Noah said:


> You're right. I guess studying this stuff for six years and earning two BA's and a MA was a waste of time, because I'm still making up stuff and speculating. Film theory be damned, we need hard evidence.
> 
> Since we must all be wrong, I would like to be enlightened. Please explain or provide some insight, thought or evidence that would disprove anything we've come up with. I like to see both sides of the argument, so please, try and show me yours. Who knows, we just might be wrong.



I could care less about your schooling really. And I'm not the one acting enlightened to prove an argument that you can't because there are no definite answers. I was offering what I think happened, you're offering something you think as if its FACT, that's why there's no burden of proof on me. 

I will believe whatever the Hell I want to believe about this movie and I frankly would much rather look at it like I have than you have because in my mind the way you've looked at it is one of the worst possible scenarios. 

I'd rather not know where the monsters came from and rather them have little or no connection to the Slusho thing because its so stupid. The movie as a standalone project looks much better to me than with all of this silly speculation shooting around.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 24, 2008)

ive read that a DVD might come out this June


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 24, 2008)

Shiiiiit, that's a long ways off. That's when my semester at school ends. And I just started this semester. >_<


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Jan 24, 2008)

ok I got some pictures from the monster, maybe some of you haven't seen the movie and wanna know a bit how it looks ....

I warn you all, DON'T VIEW THESE IF YOU DON'T WANNA BE SPOILED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And if mods find this post against the rules they're free to delete it 


*Spoiler*: __ 





These pictures are from when the camera is right beneath the monster, it's very big so the monster is standing over them and it's looking down.

Marvel Adventures (1997) #14.
Marvel Adventures (1997) #14.
Marvel Adventures (1997) #14.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2008)

^ good try but the contrast isn't enough


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Jan 24, 2008)

I took these with my digital camera, I couldn't take screenshot in any way, not even the webcam preview could be used, so yeah quality isn't the best, add to that the low quality of the download, so most shots of th monster are undetailed.


----------



## Noah (Jan 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I could care less about your schooling really. And I'm not the one acting enlightened to prove an argument that you can't because there are no definite answers. I was offering what I think happened, you're offering something you think as if its FACT, that's why there's no burden of proof on me.
> 
> I will believe whatever the Hell I want to believe about this movie and I frankly would much rather look at it like I have than you have because in my mind the way you've looked at it is one of the worst possible scenarios.
> 
> I'd rather not know where the monsters came from and rather them have little or no connection to the Slusho thing because its so stupid. The movie as a standalone project looks much better to me than with all of this silly speculation shooting around.



You are right about that. I much rather Cloverfield be a standalone project than having all the viral marketing and tie ins. Unfortunately for the both of us, it doesn't seem that simple.

However, we both having differing tastes on how we would like this to end, and we both have differing views that won't budge either way. If this goes on, it will rapidly turn into a flame war, so I think it's time I make my final statement and be done.

We're both a couple of thickheaded twatwaffles.

That's my final word: twatwaffles. ()


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree. I'd imagine that JJ had something to do with the viral marketing, maybe he just over looked it, but I doubt that they'd just make a story outside of the movie for the hell of it.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 24, 2008)

if some of you guys out there that think what i mentioned on the slusho website is pointless then let give you a few reasons
1) as I stated earlier some of the quotes are interesting such as
-"shes one of them"
-"slusho makes me plusho"
-"Cranberry Crash could be very infectious!"
-"slusho makes my stomach explode with happy"
*some of the quotes might not be exact but are close to the real things
2) notice that most of the quotes do not have capital letters but few words or random capital letters in a quote appear
------maybe it's some sort of code,but then again maybe it's not, just something i wanted to point out-----


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 25, 2008)

from the quotes above me, it does sound like a connection. perhaps there was a slusho factory and it exploded, sending some ingredients into the water, and it woke up the monster, and when it ingested it, it released toxins on its skin which attracted mutated parasites which then stuck to it which would explain why when they BIT people the area around the bit exploded. I am sure a sequel will happen, and many things like the slusho connection and where exactly the monster came from ( from space or from the ocean). anyway, for those who have not seen it, I recommend doing that rather downloading it or watching it online. the experience is extremely great and will stay with you for a while.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 26, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> from the quotes above me, it does sound like a connection. perhaps there was a slusho factory and it exploded, sending some ingredients into the water, and it woke up the monster, and when it ingested it, it released toxins on its skin which attracted mutated parasites which then stuck to it which would explain why when they BIT people the area around the bit exploded. I am sure a sequel will happen, and many things like the slusho connection and where exactly the monster came from ( from space or from the ocean). anyway, for those who have not seen it, I recommend doing that rather downloading it or watching it online. the experience is extremely great and will stay with you for a while.



If the ingredients came from the water...why would the factory have to explode?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 26, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If the ingredients came from the water...why would the factory have to explode?



no thats not what I said. I said if a slusho factory exploded and sent some of the ingredients FLYING INTO THE OCEAN or whereever, near the monster, perhaps the monster ingested those ingredients or something like that. and sort of like a porcupine, teh poison  or in this case, the slusho toxins escape onto teh skin and attracted parasites which mutated due to the slusho.

I am not saying the ingredients COME from the ocean. I am saying the thing flying into the ocean in the movie behind the ferris wheel COULD have been one of those factory bowls in which ingredients are mixed in. thus ingredients would be IN it.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 27, 2008)

shoddragon i respect your opinion and your theory could be right but most of the people in the thread(i think) believe that it was a satellite falling from the sky


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2008)

I got a big question about cloverfield guys...back in the beginning of the movie when they just started running out of the building from the roof and there's a giant explosion..that's where the monster was right? How could it get from in the middle of the city to the statue of liberty fast enough to knock its head clean off the shoulders? And THEN they said it was sighted in midtown! How could the monster knock the statue of liberties head off, and then all of a sudden be in midtown?


----------



## mars75 (Jan 27, 2008)

@Inuhanyou-this is just my take maybe when the monster was coming from the ocean it stopped by Liberty Island and either grabbed or bite the head of the statue and then when it reached the city and threw the head


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I got a big question about cloverfield guys...back in the beginning of the movie when they just started running out of the building from the roof and there's a giant explosion..that's where the monster was right? How could it get from in the middle of the city to the statue of liberty fast enough to knock its head clean off the shoulders? And THEN they said it was sighted in midtown! How could the monster knock the statue of liberties head off, and then all of a sudden be in midtown?



Manhattan Island isn't that big is how. The monster moved pretty quick before the army started shooting it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I got a big question about cloverfield guys...back in the beginning of the movie when they just started running out of the building from the roof and there's a giant explosion..that's where the monster was right? How could it get from in the middle of the city to the statue of liberty fast enough to knock its head clean off the shoulders? And THEN they said it was sighted in midtown! How could the monster knock the statue of liberties head off, and then all of a sudden be in midtown?



good question.  I would have to watch the movie again to notice the directions people are looking at things.  You make me think that the head might have been tossed from the north , which would be impossible.  

Also, why didn't the monster go to NJ ? :S


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> good question.  I would have to watch the movie again to notice the directions people are looking at things.  You make me think that the head might have been tossed from the north , which would be impossible.
> 
> Also, why didn't the monster go to NJ ? :S



Actually the monster never seems to leave Manhattan from the looks of things. Seven hours on that island seems pretty odd.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 27, 2008)

so do any of you guys agree that the monster came or lived on Earth?


----------



## mars75 (Jan 27, 2008)

so do you agree that the monster came from or lived on earth?


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 27, 2008)

Monster never came from outside earth. He was on earth all long.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry for the dp, ok what if the monster like in godzilla 2000 was trying to find a nesting place and thats why it stayed in manhattan.
(however this will depend on what type of animal it is and thats why i asked did it come from earth)


----------



## Ico (Jan 27, 2008)

I think it came from Earth, but I really enjoyed this movie, I just wish we could have learned some more about the monster,,but thats what good movies do, leave you wanting more. But I started to get a little motion sick I think,,I've never been motion sick before but I started feeling uncomfortable and sick, but it went away, so I assume it was motion sickness from the camera.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 27, 2008)

I finally saw this movie after being stood up last week (**sob sob).  I really dug it, good combination of spectacle and substance, good shots capturing the moment.  The monster was pretty tight.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 28, 2008)

so is this movie good or does it suck ass


----------



## Boromir (Jan 28, 2008)

I too would like to know that.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 28, 2008)

This movie is good


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually the monster never seems to leave Manhattan from the looks of things. Seven hours on that island seems pretty odd.



Yeah, especially considering it seems like it didn't go much past 59th street, although there's no real indication how far uptown it went so who knows...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Yeah, especially considering it seems like it didn't go much past 59th street, although there's no real indication how far uptown it went so who knows...



where was the helicopter pick up point?  the time warner /aol towers are on 59th right?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 28, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> where was the helicopter pick up point?  the time warner /aol towers are on 59th right?



Yup. The helicopter pick up point seemed to be around Grand Central Stations (like 42nd and Lex I think). I'm having trouble recognizing at what part of the city the camera was pointing at when the camera fell to the ground in Central Park. I'm thinking it was probably around Columbus Circle. But it could have also been 5th Ave.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 29, 2008)

maybe just me, but perhaps there were TWO monsters?  just something my friends suggested. I mean throughout the movie, the monster is the size of Manhattan sized buildings, I mean when the dude saved his girlfriend, and you see the monster coming towards them, its basically the size of the building (at least in height), yet when "it" chews on hudd it looks like its only about 1/5th of that size. maybe there was a baby and a mommy type thing? and to Mars: I didn't actually get to see that part, I wasn't paying attention and didn't see anything in the background, but it sounds like it could be in my theory. Gonna go see it in a few days/weeks again, and look for the thing in the background.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 29, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Yup. The helicopter pick up point seemed to be around Grand Central Stations (like 42nd and Lex I think). I'm having trouble recognizing at what part of the city the camera was pointing at when the camera fell to the ground in Central Park. I'm thinking it was probably around Columbus Circle. But it could have also been 5th Ave.



i'm pretty sure if the movie was analyzed by spatial logic, it wouldn't make complete sense...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah...


----------



## Kamina (Jan 30, 2008)

I Have now only 2 days left till i see this beast of a film, can't wait!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2008)

I am kind of wanting to go see it again...not a good date movie though I figure.


----------



## Shade (Jan 30, 2008)

SPOILERS VVV


*Spoiler*: __ 



Moving image


Still black and white


Still colored with size comparison


Fan portrait


----------



## Boromir (Jan 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They said its only a baby, and that its rampage is so violent because its lost and scared. They're also considering a sequel. Just how freakin' big would they make an adult if they included one?




How much is 25 stories in metres?


----------



## Kamina (Jan 31, 2008)

Just booked my tickets online for tomorrow.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 31, 2008)

25 stories , like ~~75 meters


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 31, 2008)

1 thing,the monster knos where people r hiding


----------



## dwabn (Jan 31, 2008)

i really liked this movie i really dont get the ppl who didnt like the camera and got motion sickness, i mean u should get used to it in a couple of minutes

but overall great movie, and really funny too


----------



## Gambitz (Jan 31, 2008)

I bet Rambo would have been able to kill the monster.


----------



## Kamina (Feb 1, 2008)

I Just saw it about 20 minutes ago and wow it was good, i did not feel sick ither with the camera moving etc.

but the film itself was pretty good but i think they could have used a better story and maybe made it more realistic, as if you would run half of new york to find some girl.

8/10 is my final thing i will say about it, i guess this thread will die soon so thanks everyone for keeping it in the first page.


----------



## Caustic (Feb 1, 2008)

Hirako said:


> but the film itself was pretty good but i think they could have used a better story and maybe made it more realistic, as if you would run half of new york to find some girl.



To be honest, I can't tell how I'd actually act in such a situation, but I like to think that I would.

If someone was in a life-or-death situation, and I was the person they thought of calling for help, I wouldn't be able to just walk away, especially if it was someone I loved (Probably even if it was a relative stranger - If I left, knowing that someone needed my help, I'd beat myself up about it for months, even years if that person actually died. If I'm going to leave someone to die, I can't know that they're there, dying and needing help.)

I wouldn't be half as successful as Rob and his friends, but I'd hopefully still try.

I'm glad you enjoyed the movie, though.

Anyway, it seems that the newest commercial for Cloverfield actually shows the monster. I caught a glimpse of it yesterday morning, and remember thinking "Did they just show the monster?", and now it's finally up on Youtube:


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 2, 2008)

My favorite part in that movie was when the camera guy got killed and he dropped the camera and it showed his face

lol


----------



## Psyconorikan (Feb 2, 2008)

It was an awesome movie! It was super intense and there hasn't been a movie that's actually scared me for years. Awesome! :3


----------



## Cair (Feb 2, 2008)

All my friends keep saying it's a damn good movie. I haven't had any time to go to the theaters and check it out. I wanna see it at least once before it's taken out or I'll be a fucking pissed monkey.


----------



## Koi (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi-res of the monster!
  Sick, guys.
Edit: few more.


----------



## mars75 (Feb 4, 2008)

wow all of a sudden pictures of the monster are coming out of the internet, got to keep this thread alive until sequel comes out to theaters


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Feb 4, 2008)

Incredible movie, the movie really packed the drama and suspense, I could also "feel" their terror.

I'm also confident that I could had survived as long as I wasn't in the initial attack.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 5, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> My favorite part in that movie was when the **BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPP**
> lol



Rofl sadism is awesome! So are spoilers!


>_>


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 6, 2008)

I want my money back, that's all I need to say about this movie.


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 6, 2008)

dunno if someone posted this, and im sorry if they did- but im too lazy to go through the 37 pages.

EDIT: This has been said in the last couple pages, but ill leave it for you to read anyway....in spoilers, so you can choose to, not be forced to -_-

*Spoiler*: __ 




The monster was supposedly an offspring of a larger aquatic monster, and was rampaging out of fear, which was likely induced by the oil tanker. The parasites were supposed to be normal of the post-birth, and shedding them is a form of moving adolescense.




I heard it on TV from an Insider program, and read it in various other resources. If this doesn't indicate there WILL be a sequel, I have no idea what will.

 I went to go see it again with my dad and i missed the damn asteroid scene AGAIN, even analizing the last visual. i cant believe it. I never miss shit. 

Another thing:

The monster had what appeared to be fleshy sensory organs that would protrude from its head during curiosity or confusion. Well, it strangely resembles what the 'worm evolutions' in Tremors 2 had, which were heat sensors. The monster doesnt seem to notice Hud immediately even standing right over him, and does not chase his friends; it is shown he looks around quite a bit before looking down- and when it does, the organs protrude. I think the monster is atleast partially blind and deaf, if not completely. 

And the best art of him i've seen so far:


*Spoiler*: __ 









As I've said much earlier in this thread, I am against the idea that this thing is pure alien. The firestorm in the beginning, to me, seemed more like debris being thrown or from subsequent explosions , not meteorites; so that alone, to me, annihilates the theory that it suddently arrived in a storm of meteors. And when the first impact took place, it was indicated to be an earthquake, NOT a meteor; and subsequently the tanker exploded. Well, guess what? If the monster is indeed aquatic and was 'slumbering' or atleast dormant, it could have been agitated by the drilling. It's not like no one's suggested this here before; i just want to reinforce it. 

 I personally felt that all the meteorites and stuff were there to mislead viewers- its a good approach, especially for the 'who knows?' effect. However, I think it's completely non-alien. 

 Oh, another thing- this beast was extremely resistant to all substances of earth used against it. Most 'aliens' from other movies were very sensitive to certain aspects, to the point of being unable to cope with it. For example; the Signs alience couldnt stand against water, the aliens in War of the Worlds were doomed by the air viruses and chemicals, etc.


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 6, 2008)

I kind of like the fact that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



there is total mystery behind the monster and that there was more of a focus on the human reaction.


I would be perfectly happy if there was no sequel to unmask the secrets.


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 6, 2008)

brokenpoem said:


> I kind of like the fact that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



agreed; while I wouldnt mind a sequel, I wouldnt be dissappointed if there wasnt one, either. If there is, it had better be by the same director, or else it will suck. Look at Grudge 2. Ugh. 

 Anyways, I loved how there weren't many conclusions made about anything by the time the movie ended. It really inspired me to study the movie and participate in in-depth discussion. Too many monster movies nowadays give too much information, so theres little to talk about down the road. For example, after seeing Signs, you could go 'Oh hi, Bob. I saw Signs; pretty good.". But with Cloverfield, you could say: "Oh hi, Bob. Did you see Cloverfield? That movie's so mysterious!" 

 What's gonna draw Bob's attention more? The 'pretty good' or the 'it was mysterious'?


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 6, 2008)

It's use of the digital camera/first person view and lack of "origin" telling, kept the viewer wholly in the present, narrowing the concentration to the immediate action.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 6, 2008)

I strongly agree that the monster is non alien, however wether it was a satelite or something that disturbed the monster or both, it was a mysterious ending. however I still believe there were two monsters.

1. the Monster that attacked New York throughout the movie was the size of 42+ story buildings. I believe the building the guy's girlfriend was trapped in was like 60 floors?

2. the Monster that chews on Hudd is much smaller comparatively to the one that was seen when they rescued the guy's girlfriend. You can clearly see the top of its head and its height, around 20 feet maybe. if it was the same monster, why would it suddenly shrink, especially to such a smaller size?

If the one attacking new york the whole time was going into adolescence, why would it get SMALLER when it was shown near the guys instead of getting bigger?

its questions like these that will make me wait outside a theater for a year till it comes out LOL.


----------



## hyakku (Feb 6, 2008)

**SPOILERS***


I really hated this movie. Alot. Maybe its because I'm from NY, but there was so many stupid things. For example, in the beginning they are in Soho right? They look up (I'm guessing somewhere around 25-30th st), and see the building explode. Then the statue of liberty head comes flying. Then it's back in midtown. What the fuck? If this thing could move so fast, why the hell did it take it 6 hours to go from soho to 59th st?

Another thing, FAR more destructive things have happened in NY than just an oil tanker cap sizing that should've "scared" this thing awake. You are telling me of all the dirty things in the waters surrounding the city, some OIL woke this thing up??

But honestly, the special effects were incredible, but the worst part of the movie to me was the stupidity of all the characters. I don't know ANYONE (and I know people who've been to jail for attempted murder) who would walk in the subway tunnels when there's NOT a monster attacking, who the fuck would walk there when there IS one? I also don't knwo anyone who can be crushed by cement, impaled with a metal rod, and have a building tumble over and still be in great shape after FOUR TO FIVE hours. Shock? Dying from loss of blood? It's not even about being logical, her surviving until the end was absolutely ridiculous. And luckily their helicopter manages to avoid all of the buildings in midtown, but regardless, WHAT ARE THE CHANCES OF THREE PEOPLE SURVIVING A HELICOPTER CRASH? Maybe one person if you are lucky, but bullshit a girl with a hole in her stomach is survivng a 200-300+ foot drop in a flamin ball of metal. Speaking of which, why the fuck did the helicopter CIRCLE THE MONSTER? Why not go the OPPOSITE direction. I've got the movie on my comp and I've watched the scene three times, the pilots literally are whooping in victory saying "That's how we do it" while the military bombs the monster. Isn't that unsafe? I mean even if the monster didn't get them, there was  a damn good chance a chunk of a building would.

All in all the movie had awesome effects and the tension was good in some parts, but all of the characters moves were illogical. No one thought to go to the tunnels? Bunch of cars, good place to hide, and you can run through with very little problems since running on the hoods of cars is alot less risky then running across a bridge in PLAIN SIGHT OF A MONSTER THAT JUST TOOK OUT HALF OF MANHATTAN.

Finally, this movie assumed all new yorkers are mentally retarded. There is no fault line in the city. Any earthquake that happened there would not be natural. Everyone knows this. After 9/11, you find me a new yorker willing to stick around after ANY type of unexplained explosion. don't worry, I'll wait.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 6, 2008)

hyakku said:


> **SPOILERS***
> 
> 
> I really hated this movie. Alot. Maybe its because I'm from NY, but there was so many stupid things. For example, in the beginning they are in Soho right? They look up (I'm guessing somewhere around 25-30th st), and see the building explode. Then the statue of liberty head comes flying. Then it's back in midtown. What the fuck? If this thing could move so fast, why the hell did it take it 6 hours to go from soho to 59th st?
> ...



I'm from New York and still live here, in Brooklyn, and btw, most of what they did was logical. a 200-300 foot crash is perfectly survivable, and there IS a chance they could survive, and they did. everything was logical if you were in their shoes. you gotta think outside the box. and why WOULDN't you use the subway when the road in front of you is blocked by the monster?


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 6, 2008)

hyakku said:


> **SPOILERS***
> 
> 
> I really hated this movie. Alot. Maybe its because I'm from NY, but there was so many stupid things. For example, in the beginning they are in Soho right? They look up (I'm guessing somewhere around 25-30th st), and see the building explode. Then the statue of liberty head comes flying. Then it's back in midtown. What the fuck? If this thing could move so fast, why the hell did it take it 6 hours to go from soho to 59th st?
> ...



You sound like the type of person that liked Signs or Saw series- way stupider movies featuring stupid actors/actresses and that completely lacks originality.


----------



## Hikarabita (Feb 8, 2008)

i'd like to have my money back. a movie from and for the trashton.


----------



## mars75 (Feb 8, 2008)

just something that caught my eye:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2008)

hyakku said:


> **SPOILERS***
> 
> 
> I really hated this movie. Alot. Maybe its because I'm from NY, but there was so many stupid things. For example, in the beginning they are in Soho right? They look up (I'm guessing somewhere around 25-30th st), and see the building explode. Then the statue of liberty head comes flying. Then it's back in midtown. What the fuck? If this thing could move so fast, why the hell did it take it 6 hours to go from soho to 59th st?
> ...



You're not very smart are you? Half of the stuff you said doesn't even make sense as being evidence of anything.


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 8, 2008)

My b/f thinks it is a good movie and he wants to buy the movie...

...If I have to watch that movie again when it comes out on DVD, I would need a bottle of asprin...that movie gave me a headache. I like the idea of a Roam camera style, but after 30min into the movie...it gave me a headache...


----------



## mars75 (Feb 8, 2008)

this is just another thing that caught my eye, it seems that there MIGHT be another sequel:


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh joy a sequel...will it use a handheld camera again, thus being a retread, or become a regular movie.

lose/lose either way I think.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2008)

God, I am hoping this sequel business is fake...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2008)

God, I am hoping this sequel business is fake...


----------



## mars75 (Feb 9, 2008)

im split on the idea of a sequel i want the unanswered questions to be resolved but i dont want the sequel to kill cloverfield, by the way heres a map of new york on where the monster attacked and where the group of people went throughout the story:
(might not be accurate)


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 9, 2008)

Good but short movie, watched it on the premiere yesterday. :<

I also don't get why this movie made people dizzy, didn't affect me one bit.


----------



## Hikarabita (Feb 9, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I also don't get why this movie made people dizzy, didn't affect me one bit.



wow, so fast on premiere? not in germany . maybe that's the difference between cinema and TV, it's just much bigger so it's making you dizzy xD, at least i think so


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 9, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Good but short movie, watched it on the premiere yesterday. :<
> 
> I also don't get why this movie made people dizzy, didn't affect me one bit.



If you didn't get sick, then you don't suffer from motion sickness (ergo, you could go boat riding and not throw up while riding). Basically means that the person's sense of balance is easily thrown off when they watch or feel things move.

From wiki: Motion sickness or kinetosis is a condition in which a disagreement exists between visually perceived movement and the vestibular system's sense of movement. 



Also, from a recent Cloverfield trailer, here's a 1080p HD screen cap of the monster.



And the reason the movie is short, is mind-numbingly easy... How long does a charged battery last in a cam-corder that is apparently recording in 1080p HD? Probably not much longer than the length of the movie before it needs recharged.


----------



## mars75 (Feb 9, 2008)

DominusDeus brought up a good point on how long the movie was, i dont understand people who say the battery life was amazingly long when the movie was a tape that was one hour and thirty minutes long.the monsters head looks like some type of eel or maybe an angelfish


----------



## Kamina (Feb 9, 2008)

Got a picture of a angelfish??


----------



## Hikarabita (Feb 9, 2008)

mars75 said:


> the monsters head looks like some type of eel or maybe an angelfish



i think it was a bad mix of godzilla and gollum ;>.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 9, 2008)

It's shit              .


----------



## mars75 (Feb 9, 2008)

sorry i meant an angler fish ok heres some pics

*Spoiler*: __ 



angler fish:

moray eel:


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 9, 2008)

Fuck, I saw it... My head is still spinning wild (I was to close to the screen. Or maybe it was the extra day of work I did for a trade fair, without having lunch)

I got out of it shellschocked, kinda, or what I think it may feel like. I was nauseous, simply walking felt like being the camera in Hud's hand. 

The sound of the battle with the military looked incredibly realistic. I feel like being a civilian trying to hide from massive gunshots and firing tanks at enormous monster is quite unpleasant.

The critters. YIKES ! I don't know if I'll have any sleep. It's 3 in the morning in France, and I still can't go to bed. Can't sleep, they'll eat me (lol)

I was a lot into the movie, the monster was marvelous (yay ! no fucking Zilla !) I like it a lot. It was a real experience for me...

I want to know more about the monster, the military, why it came to new york and stuff.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 9, 2008)

I finally realized why I hate this movie so much.

Its bascially a crappy Godzilla, I Am Legend, and Blair Witch Project mix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2008)

It was alright, I suppose.

I don't understand all the hype in the OBD saying this crappy monster could take out Konoha or anything though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought it was crap. A total waste....pointless movie really.


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I finally realized why I hate this movie so much.
> 
> Its bascially a crappy Godzilla, I Am Legend, and Blair Witch Project mix.



Why this is nothing like the movies you mentioned: 

Godzilla: This thing has an unknown origin, it isnt a reptile and doesnt destroy the city for pure havoc fun. 

I Am Legend: It's one big creature. The people escaping are on the move RUNNING AWAY from it rather than sticking around to figure out how to stop it. 

Blair Witch Project: This cost more money and time to make. Was far more realistic. Anyone can run around in the woods with a camera and point out some poorly-made props hanging around. This movie stomped BWP to the ground, taking its only good point and putting it to even better use. 

 People are entitled to their opinions, which is why I've only responded to criticism comments that really have more to argue with. However, I see the following complaints, and I have given my own views on them:

Complaint: The camera made me sick, and the monster wasn't shown enough!
Reasoning: This was supposed to emulate perfectly a kid trying to escape and constantly triffling around with the camera. Quick glances at the monster were only given because...well...what would you really do? Take a quick shot and run, or sit there filming it and taking the chance of getting stomped on in the meantime?

Complaint: It was so stupid the kids went back to save their friend! In real life, I bet they'd just run off and be saved. Idiots!
Reasoning: How entertaining would the movie be if the monster came, kids got scared and ran off to a launch pad, escaped and went on to lead happy lives? By making such a bold mission, viewers were kept on the edges of their seats, wondering what would happen next, and whether or not they'd make it. Without this cause alone, the movie would have been very brief and uneventful. 

Complaint: This movie is a ripoff of Godzilla!
Reasoning: The director actually stated that he meant for this monster to be 'better than any ever seen; atleast most worth remembering'. So, while previous monsters like Godzilla surely inspired it, it's not the same thing. There is a difference between a Ripoff and an Inspiration. Everyone has to start something somewhere, and most big ideas or creations had small roots to previous ones. Besides, it's not like a giant creature rampaging through a city is a super-unique concept. I'm willing to bet there were other plots like this before Godzilla even saw daylight. 

Complaint: Why didn't they have guns?
Reasoning: Because every other survival movie features characters with guns. What's more exciting; watching the kids kick down a door and blow the snot out of creatures with a shotgun, or seeing him try to beat them off with an iron rod? 

Complaint: It's not realistic that they survived the copter crash!
Reasoning: Eh, it's not? What about those pilots in 'nam that survived their planes going down, without using parachutes? Plus, the pilots in this plane died, and Rob's legs were injured. Another thing: they landed on a flat surface, so their crash landing was smoother compared to one on a ridgid surface. 

Complaint: The action didn't start fast enough. The backgrounding was pointless!
Reasoning: Some of the greatest horror movies opened with backgrounds on their characters. In this case, the party scene etc. let us get to know our characters, so we could feel more 'in their shoes' than if we would have had we known nothing about them. And a good background buildup can't be done in 5 minutes. If this were the case, fiction novels would be much shorter in length. Plus, it added suspense when the action just started suddenly at an unexpected time. 


I've seen generally fantastic reviews of this, but then again, I've seen some very poor ones as well. In that regard, I think it's impossible for any director to completely satisfy an entire audience.


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 12, 2008)

Cloverfield is a nice movie. Some originalities with the First View Filming, I hate J.J. Abrahams "Parkinson" effect in Mission Impossible 3, but I didn't feel too much sick motion this time since it wasn't free Parkinson in your face but had a logical explanation.

Some plotholes here and there, but overall I enjoyed the massive destruction occuring in the movie. The scene with the army attacking the monster was great, as if you were really present on the battlefield.

A movie you should watch in a theater only once.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> Why this is nothing like the movies you mentioned:
> 
> Godzilla: This thing has an unknown origin, it isnt a reptile and doesnt destroy the city for pure havoc fun.
> 
> ...



To whatever idiot asked why they didn't have guns? Because guns are illegal in NY, they require more skill than beating something and they have no effect on the monster it self.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 12, 2008)

I sat right at the font and wanted to kill my date.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 13, 2008)

I watched it finally this Sunday... and I liked it...

It was what it WAS supposed to be... a "Film found on a camera of when a thing suddenly starts rampaging out of nowhere" and it was very well done... it was "realistic" but still had a movie plot (rescue lol)...

Except for the oh great idea of leaving an injured woman and taking a perfectly fine one on the copter... oh.. and that she can actually help others in that state...


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 13, 2008)

I damm well want a sequel. to explain the connection between slusho and the monster, the monster and the baby that chomps on Hudd. the parasites, why it attacked new york, and everything. not all just in a straight shot like that mind you, but still.


----------



## Jackal (Feb 13, 2008)

since when was there a baby?


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 15, 2008)

Jackal said:


> since when was there a baby?



compared the size of the monster attacking new york vs the one that chewed Hudd. The one attacking the City was HUGE. the one that ate Hudd was much smaller. It was about 2/3s the size of King Kong while the new york one was about twice king kong's size.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> I damm well want a sequel. to explain the connection between slusho and the monster, the monster and the baby that chomps on Hudd. the parasites, why it attacked new york, and everything. not all just in a straight shot like that mind you, but still.



Any connection would be stupid and trivialize the whole first movie...


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 16, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Any connection would be stupid and trivialize the whole first movie...



how the hell would a connection be STUPID? besides, there IS a connection, they even made a real website detailing slusho, with quotes like "slusho makes my tummy explode", and coincidentially when a monster bit the girl in her neck, her head EXPLODED soon thereafter. coincidence right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> how the hell would a connection be STUPID? besides, there IS a connection, they even made a real website detailing slusho, with quotes like "slusho makes my tummy explode", and coincidentially when a monster bit the girl in her neck, her head EXPLODED soon thereafter. coincidence right?



Doesn't make it any less stupid, a website is easier to ignore, not to mention it doesn't mean there is a connection, it could just be a joke, people make jokes like that sometimes and seeing as you have no solid proof I'd say you saying its not coincidence or a joke is pretty stupid too.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 17, 2008)

> Slusho! makes an appearance as the Japanese soft drink company that hires Rob for a job in marketing. In the teaser trailer, the logo can be seen on a t-shirt worn by a character named Jason "Hawk" Hawkins (played by Mike Vogel). As later explained, Rob gave his brother the T-Shirt after receiving it from the Slusho! company.
> 
> The Cloverfield incarnation of Slusho! is a subsidiary of Tagruato, a fictional Japanese drilling company. Its role may be foreshadowed, if not given away entirely, in the history of the drink on the Slusho! official website. Here it is revealed that Slusho! contains an ingredient "discovered on the deep ocean floor, under amazing pressure and in the most extreme cold."[1]
> 
> It is rumored that Slusho played some part in the monster that attacks Manhattan in the movie. In one of the viral-marketing videos (a fake newscast), one of Tagruato's oil rigs collapses, after which strange debris is seen flying from the ocean into the sky. It is implied that the drilling by Tagruato and Slusho disturbed the monster. Alternatively, the debris is also construed to be one of Tagruato's satellites that fell from space.



This is from wikipedia. so apparently on the website, an ingredient is found in the ocean, so there is a connection. and how is the website easier to ignor. if you feel bored with it stop posting, simple as that. wikipedia isn't the greatest source but at least it got the info from the actual slusho website.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> This is from wikipedia. so apparently on the website, an ingredient is found in the ocean, so there is a connection. and how is the website easier to ignor. if you feel bored with it stop posting, simple as that. wikipedia isn't the greatest source but at least it got the info from the actual slusho website.



"Rumored"..."implied" oh yeah those are the words found in cold hard facts...sorry but this doesn't prove shit.


----------



## Noah (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh Christ. Not this argument again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2008)

Noah said:


> Oh Christ. Not this argument again.



I'll argue it until people stop sprouting their BS opinions as if they're facts stated somewhere. Just because you read something an interpreted it one way doesn't mean that it was even meant to be interpreted at all...


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2008)

Just saw the movie 

Was awesome

And very original


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

Loved the movie. Cloverfield the new Godzilla? lol


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 20, 2008)

Check it out:


----------



## saint_Reginold (Feb 21, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> To whatever idiot asked why they didn't have guns? Because guns are illegal in NY, they require more skill than beating something and they have no effect on the monster it self.



Actually guns are legal in NY. And come to think of it, there isin't anywhere in the US where guns are ILLEGAL. What kind of 'idiot' would say something like that? And guns having no effect on the monster, wouldn't that be an opinion? I don't remember hearing that in the movie but who wants to argue or something so stupid right?

And since when would a sequel be a bad idea? It would tie up all these loose ends that everyone is arguing over. Not all sequels are bad anyway. And if figuring out everything about the monster, and having everything explained a bad thing, then how does it work for good movies like independence day? And since everyone is so curious about it, I would hope that the next step be a movie. It would make alot of money and give most fans what they wanted.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2008)

saint_Reginold said:


> Actually guns are legal in NY. And come to think of it, there isin't anywhere in the US where guns are ILLEGAL. What kind of 'idiot' would say something like that? And guns having no effect on the monster, wouldn't that be an opinion? I don't remember hearing that in the movie but who wants to argue or something so stupid right?
> 
> And since when would a sequel be a bad idea? It would tie up all these loose ends that everyone is arguing over. Not all sequels are bad anyway. And if figuring out everything about the monster, and having everything explained a bad thing, then how does it work for good movies like independence day? And since everyone is so curious about it, I would hope that the next step be a movie. It would make alot of money and give most fans what they wanted.



Guns are legal but their hard as shit to get in NY...you know what I meant. And guns aren't legal in many places in the US, just not in whole states. 

As for guns not having an effect on the monster, its not stated but you can clearly see him getting hit with fucking anti aircraft missiles so I think guns aren't going to do much.

Stop trying to look like a bad ass, the gun argument is still retarded as is a sequel. Hollywood has everyone thinking everything needs a sequel. Well that's flat out wrong. Some things are best left to stand alone.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 21, 2008)

yes, because obviously they wer ANTI AIRCRAFT missles *facepalm*. they carpet bombed it with F117 Nighthawks and it didn't affect it at all. it pissed it off MORE. so I am sure a gun won't work. the breathing sacks on its head are probably beyond steel hard if a carpet bomb didn't harm them.

and they cannot just carry around guns for no reason. they aren't cops or people who can legally carry them. and most people in new york, you know, the about 8 million population in the actually city, do not carry guns around with them. theres like 10k police enforcers in the city, so the chances of them finding guns save for the military are slim.

and how exactly is the website thing BS.

1. the release of the slusho website coincided with the release of Cloverfield. if it had no connection, why would the creator not only go through the trouble of creating the site, but also making much of it into Japanese? that defeats teh purpose, even if he knows FLUENT japanese, it doesn't mean he can write it, it would have taken a while to make it into japanese lettering and make it free of errors and such so it would be a true website, and not one with random letters.

stop downplaying facts. a slusho ingredient= found in the ocean, the monster is found in the ocean, the ingredient OBVIOUSLY has something to do not only with the monster but with the small parasites as well.

how are these interpretations BS? we are using what J.J Abrams has given us, from the movie and the slusho website, the only one making BS claims are you, when you have no proof to back your opinions up other than the fact you believe it. pitiful.


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 21, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> yes, because obviously they wer ANTI AIRCRAFT missles *facepalm*. they carpet bombed it with F117 Nighthawks and it didn't affect it at all. it pissed it off MORE. so I am sure a gun won't work. the breathing sacks on its head are probably beyond steel hard if a carpet bomb didn't harm them.
> 
> and they cannot just carry around guns for no reason. they aren't cops or people who can legally carry them. and most people in new york, you know, the about 8 million population in the actually city, do not carry guns around with them. theres like 10k police enforcers in the city, so the chances of them finding guns save for the military are slim.
> 
> ...



Alot of movies issue little things called plotholes and what I call 'magnets'- or things meant to cause viewers to draw conclusions that dont exist. It's a clever tactic in movies such as this where the reasons for things happening need to be mysterious. What happens? Viewers notice something that they think is the cause of something but likely is not. I doubt Slusho had any connection whatsover, and that it was just added for the probability that viewers would go out of their ways to make conclusions about it and become further away from the true details.

Oh, and Wikipedia is free-source, meaning anyone can post anything on there and call it 'fact' before it is either deleted or edited. I'l read movie articles there where people say things happen for certain reasons, when in fact directors themselves give the real meanings for things. Lesson - don't go to wikipedia as your only backup.


----------



## Ash (Feb 23, 2008)

I saw this movie yesterday and I thought it was amazing. I was really able to get into it, especially with the first-person perspective of the movie. And what makes it even better is that it's not centered around the monster, but around the lives of these ordinary people and what they do when a monster just happens to attack their city, and it was more of a romantic drama than anything. Also, IMO, the best shot in the entire movie was when Rob and Beth were kissing and hugging each other on the heliport. That shot was very breathtaking and beautifully done. Though the monster was awesome, too. I had no idea what it would look like and it looked pretty damn cool in the end. So yeah, I fucking loved this movie.


----------



## hyakku (Feb 23, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Guns are legal but their hard as shit to get in NY...you know what I meant. And guns aren't legal in many places in the US, just not in whole states.
> 
> As for guns not having an effect on the monster, its not stated but you can clearly see him getting hit with fucking anti aircraft missiles so I think guns aren't going to do much.
> 
> Stop trying to look like a bad ass, the gun argument is still retarded as is a sequel. Hollywood has everyone thinking everything needs a sequel. Well that's flat out wrong. Some things are best left to stand alone.



LMAO, a GUN hard to get here? In NYC? You must live somewhere in the mid west or something, because you obviously have NOT been to New York. I know of 14 and 15 year olds with guns, getting a gat in New York is as hard as finding weed in Amsterdam.

And uh correct me if I'm wrong, but anyone can possess a gun under the right laws, I think it's just the usage that is restricted by certain states. Rights to bear arms? 


Also cardboard, I really don't care about this movie, but it's really funny to see you say how everyone should stop posting their "bs opinions as facts" and  then go on to give a long diatribe about how your thoughts are the correct ones with statements such as "No sequel is necessary", etc etc. Who are you the fucking director? Well, I wont get into this argument because this movie was ass to me anyway, but you gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 23, 2008)

Dr. Kirk said:


> And what makes it even better is that it's not centered around the monster, but around the lives of these *ordinary people *



Ordinary people who just happen to all be beautiful people, cept the camera man, but you barely saw him anyway.


----------



## Ash (Feb 23, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Ordinary people who just happen to all be beautiful people, cept the camera man, but you barely saw him anyway.



Yeah, Rob kept some good company XD


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not all that interested in a sequel.

That cloverfield manga shit sucked, lol.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2008)

hyakku said:


> LMAO, a GUN hard to get here? In NYC? You must live somewhere in the mid west or something, because you obviously have NOT been to New York. I know of 14 and 15 year olds with guns, getting a gat in New York is as hard as finding weed in Amsterdam.
> 
> And uh correct me if I'm wrong, but anyone can possess a gun under the right laws, I think it's just the usage that is restricted by certain states. Rights to bear arms?
> 
> ...



Don't care who you fucking know in NY with a gun, could you find them while a giant monster was attacking? Could you easily procure a gun during an event such as this. That's all that matters. 

Glad that I gave you a good laugh. If it was such crap to you, its also nice to see you wasted this much time in your miserable existence to write this.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 24, 2008)

your only making yourself seem more like a bakka >_<.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> your only making yourself seem more like a bakka >_<.



Apparently not, no one else is saying much besides you. And your the one who is still arguing about a movie you, yourself didn't like. Not to mention that you're using the word Bakka, type in one language dude, its immature looking.


----------



## Noah (Feb 24, 2008)

Ah, we're just holding our tongues because we know it's not going to actually get us anywhere.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Apparently not, no one else is saying much besides you. And your the one who is still arguing about a movie you, yourself didn't like. *Not to mention that you're using the word Bakka, type in one language dude, its immature looking.*




I will give you points for that though. If there's anything more immature looking and annoying than countering an argumentative point with an insult or label, it's tossing otaku speak in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ah, we're just holding our tongues because we know it's not going to actually get us anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right, it won't change my opinion, the idea of a sequel is dumb. And people using words like "bakka" or "kawaii" makes me want to hurl. You obviously speak English, as do I...so speak it. It's not cute or edgy or cool, it just looks unintelligent.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Mar 2, 2008)

Cloverfield isn't a bad movie but it game me a headache


----------



## Regner (Mar 2, 2008)

Have anymore mangas or easter eggs come out about the movie?  I know there were supposed to be a few more to be released.


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 5, 2008)

Regner said:


> Have anymore mangas or easter eggs come out about the movie?  I know there were supposed to be a few more to be released.



I'm not sure. Where did you hear about these? I know about the mangas, but I'm interested in the other easter eggs. 

 I havent read the manga, but from what I've heard, it sucks. Nonetheless, I must check it out, for if I don't, I won't feel complete -_-


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 5, 2008)

Haven't been in here in a while... I've lost all track of any online stuff for Cloverfield, I'll just have to findsome sort of source for info. I hear therewould be more mangas coming out, but I don't remember how many.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2008)

The manga looks really bad and they're making more


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah the site was posted earlier... I'm just feeling too lazy to go get it Wasn't special though and it was somewhat confusing.

Edit: Eh... got it. People, google is your friend Yondaime - Coloured


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 14, 2008)

who said I didn't like Cloverfield? I loved it what are you talking about?


----------



## mars75 (Mar 18, 2008)

haven't posted anything here for a while but heres a update:
*dvd is scheduled to be released on april 22
*ok heres a link to the second manga (its in japanese) here
*and heres a link of an interview about the monster design that can explain in parts of the movie how the monster appeared to have tentacles


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 18, 2008)

They must have bumped the release date up some.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh a new manga... I'm gonna see how it is, hopefully better than the first.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 18, 2008)

Cloverfield was pretty good, although the camera was twirling and when I walked out of that theater i felt dizzy...

Other than that, I liked it


----------



## mars75 (Mar 19, 2008)

we might also be able to settle the idea of a sequel when the dvd is released, there is going to be two alternate endings for the movie. so probably if there going to make a sequel they can make a scene that would support the idea of a sequel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2008)

There is a second person filming on the bridge who looks at Hud and Hud looks at him, Abrams said that if they made a sequel this might be the crossover point for them. It makes me happy that they won't try to make the sequel a different type of move, but more like a second form of evidence tape. 

Revealed in the DVD:

*Spoiler*: __ 




The monster is an infant. 

The monster's eyes are NOT the red blobs you see puffed up, those are akin to lungs. 

Jason might have lived the bridge collapse. 





Honestly seeing the movie again got me all hyped up, I loved it even more as it was cleared on the DVD. On top of which the making of was interesting and yet short so that you didn't get tried of them droning on about technical shit. So glad I picked this up last night.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh you got the DVD? What are the extras that it has?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2008)

It has alternate endings, making of stuff, commercials for star trek, special effects thing, deleted scenes (haven't watched) and it has a directors commentary of the endings, the whole movie, the deleted scenes and the like. 

I kind of wish they had included the commercials with the news cast and stuff and some of the pictures from the website, but I think some stuff might be available on the dvd if used in a computer.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds pretty packed. I think I might look into buying it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah its pretty cool, the thing is Wal-Mart didn't offer it for 13 bucks like normal though.


----------



## Noah (Apr 22, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Revealed in the DVD:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I thought those first two were common knowledge after Abrams gave a few interviews before the theatrical release.

Well...no, I'm wrong actually. The second point was noted on the concept art, but if you never saw it, I see how that can be new news.

The Jason thing though....that could be interesting if the crossover actually happens.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2008)

Noah said:


> I thought those first two were common knowledge after Abrams gave a few interviews before the theatrical release.
> 
> Well...no, I'm wrong actually. The second point was noted on the concept art, but if you never saw it, I see how that can be new news.
> 
> The Jason thing though....that could be interesting if the crossover actually happens.



The Jason thing is mostly because when the actor is talking about his part in the movie he says its interesting that out of all the people who died from the main group, you never actually see him die. He said "I imagine Jason clinging to a piece of bridge drifting down the river somewhere...."

Also you don't really see Rob and Liz die, they just get buried. At the end of the movie you hear Rob's voice saying "Help us...its still alive".

Someone else told me that they thought it was saying "we're still alive." meaning that they might have lived.


----------



## Helix (Apr 22, 2008)

I never caught that on the bridge with Hud looking at another guy with a camera, but I found it on YouTube.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZO85kUCk4x4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Interesting perspective if they go this route for a sequel. IMDB.com already lists "Untitled Cloverfield Sequel" on their site, it's all speculation though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2008)

I think it would be cool to have it be about some cop or something who some how gets caught up in this. Because there are now cops that have camera's on their person. It would be kind of neat.


----------



## twinkie2 (Apr 23, 2008)

> I think it would be cool to have it be about some cop or something who some how gets caught up in this. Because there are now cops that have camera's on their person. It would be kind of neat.



I agree!!  I would like to see that.

I loved Cloverfield.  None of my friends wanted to see a movie that was in the perspective of a hand held camera, so I ended up going with my mom lol!  Even she enjoyed it.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 23, 2008)

Noah said:


> This was put up on another forum I lurk at. I really don't think I believe it, and I really hope it's a fake. If the sweet whale-lobster has to be fake, then this'd better be too.
> 
> On a side note, if this is from something else, please say so.




I swear this pic looks like a fucking Halo 3 rejected piece of S*** (no intentin of flaming, just venting my true feelings)

however the most recent pic Is extremely plausible............I cant wait for cloverfield 2 its gonna be fucking awesome

The weird thing is, when it first came out, I didnt even know about this thread and me and my frineds, after seeing it, Began comparing th monster to A Zerg/Zergling from strarcraft and the parasites to the chestbursters of alien movies fame. The first pic of whale monster had me :rofl ing , and I need to know what those alternate endings are. Cardboards cop theory is very well thought out so + rep to him fer that. anyways, clover field rox and all theories were well thought out


----------



## Raktus (Apr 23, 2008)

If they had lived Id think the intro would have said something about it, otherwise its just the title of the video they found... not the survivors they found.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2008)

the alternate endings aren't really shit, i didn't have time to listen to the commentary, but i don't think they were much good


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2008)

Raktus said:


> If they had lived Id think the intro would have said something about it, otherwise its just the title of the video they found... not the survivors they found.



They didn't mention anything, I think they could have survived still.



narutosimpson said:


> the alternate endings aren't really shit, i didn't have time to listen to the commentary, but i don't think they were much good



One of them had an extra two second scene, the other had that scene where they were running and I really liked it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 28, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> the alternate endings aren't really shit, i didn't have time to listen to the commentary, but i don't think they were much good



Umm...wha?

As for the alternate ending...eh, I guess the running bit was a nice relation to the destruction scenes.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't know that there were alternate endings!


----------



## Kreig (Apr 30, 2008)

Cloverfield sucked.


----------



## blueava21 (Apr 30, 2008)

I keep going back and forth on renting it. From the commercials, it sounds like it was a really good movie. But I also hear from some people that it was horrible. But with the special features that are on there, I may be tempted to buy it.


----------



## mars75 (Apr 30, 2008)

haha, i knew this thread wouldn't die, it seems like this is the beginning of something else the viral marketing (websites, etc.) are becoming active once again with the release of the DVD
*i don't know if any one mentioned this yet but in the second alternate ending before it goes to the ferris wheel scene theres a short clip in which it seems like someone is picking up the camera from the rubble (smells like a sequel to me)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2008)

mars75 said:


> haha, i knew this thread wouldn't die, it seems like this is the beginning of something else the viral marketing (websites, etc.) are becoming active once again with the release of the DVD
> *i don't know if any one mentioned this yet but in the second alternate ending before it goes to the ferris wheel scene theres a short clip in which it seems like someone is picking up the camera from the rubble (smells like a sequel to me)



The sequel more than likely wouldn't involve the same group or have anything to do with that. The only mention of the sequel I have seen directly related to the movie is the guy on the bridge with the other camera.


----------



## mars75 (May 1, 2008)

i believe if they make a sequel it won't have any connection to the characters in this movie, but more towards that person who picked up the camera in the second alternate ending


----------



## Vonocourt (May 1, 2008)

About time Paramount.

[Zero-Raws] Toshokan Sensou - 04 RAW (NHK・BS2 DivX6.8.2 704?396).avi


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2008)

mars75 said:


> i believe if they make a sequel it won't have any connection to the characters in this movie, but more towards that person who picked up the camera in the second alternate ending



Very doubtful, the person who picked the camera up was a camera man and I doubt they will have anything to do with the second movie. It would seem rather that it would either involve Jason or an entirely new group the same night.


----------



## mars75 (May 1, 2008)

im pretty sure that the person who picked up the camera was not the camera man (im hoping someone else can check this out, that way i can get some feed back on this), but anyway what i mean is jj abrams probably did the alternate scenes, etc. to keep cloverfield
alive just in case for a possible sequel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2008)

mars75 said:


> im pretty sure that the person who picked up the camera was not the camera man (im hoping someone else can check this out, that way i can get some feed back on this), but anyway what i mean is jj abrams probably did the alternate scenes, etc. to keep cloverfield
> alive just in case for a possible sequel.



Watch the commentary, its a camera operator from the movie, I wouldn't say this if I didn't know. And alternate endings rarely have anything to do with canon parts of the story, and are almost always included in a DVD release these days.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 1, 2008)

mars75 said:


> im pretty sure that the person who picked up the camera was not the camera man (im hoping someone else can check this out, that way i can get some feed back on this), *but anyway what i mean is jj abrams probably did the alternate scenes, etc. to keep cloverfield
> alive just in case for a possible sequel.*



He doesn't need to do that since at the end of the credit there's a voice of a man saying "it's still alive". So he already had his eyes set on a sequel. The 2 alternate endings doesn't change the outcome much. It's not like the alternate ending to I Am Legend. Imdb.com also has a page up for the untitled-Cloverfield sequel. I hope the point of view is from the soldiers' perspective. Helmet cams ftw!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2008)

I hope it has more of the parasites.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 1, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hope it has more of the parasites.



I hate those fuckin' things. They killed Marlena.  So yah I hope there's a shit load of them in the sequel getting fucked over by Marines and shit.


----------



## Barry. (May 27, 2008)

I don't know if this has been brought up before but after watching this movie for the second time, I think there was more than one of those monsters.

Just hear me out. Ok, in the scene where the monster swings it's tail at the bridge, we do not see anything else but it's tail and that tail is huge. Now compare that tail to it's body in the over head scene when the military drops the missiles on that monster.....the huge tail from the bridge scene and the body from this scene is just not proportionate. And an other thing is that in the last scene with Hud filming the monster over him, don't you think that body is extremely small compared to the other shots of that monster? I mean, Hud almost got his whole body in that one frame....weird.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 27, 2008)

Well, I saw the making of Cloverfield stuff (Visual effects) from the dvd and they were talking about how they came up with the monster and they only talked about one monster so its kinda unlikely there was a second otherwise they would have pulled out the 3d model for the other if there really was.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

Yeah there's only one monster really, and the monster at the end was pretty far back from them. Even so the monster could have been burned or lost parts during the battle, which I doubt. But to me it looks like the same monster (and I've seen it about five times now).


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2008)

How well does the the movie translate to the small screen...more specifically 42''?

The Blu-ray is coming out next week and I don't wanna sink $20 for another "Tornado."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

It looks so much better on the small screen, I wish I hadn't seen it in theaters really because its easier to see and more effective on the small screen.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 27, 2008)

My brother bought the DVD about 2 weeks ago and I haven't seen it I've had so much time to watch it too


----------



## ZenGamr (May 28, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I hate those fuckin' things. They killed Marlena.  So yah I hope there's a shit load of them in the sequel getting fucked over by Marines and shit.



Those critters can't be forgiven for what they did to her.


----------



## killinspree42099 (May 28, 2008)

I like the guy holding the camera through must of the movie he was funny


----------



## T4R0K (May 28, 2008)

WOWOW !!! Is the DVD out ? Because I think I'm seeing spoilers !


----------



## Talon. (May 31, 2008)

damn the dvd has been out for almost 2 months now....


----------



## Sushi in Tokyo (Jun 1, 2008)

just wondering but has anyone seen beth?

beth!? BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETH?!?!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2008)

i finally saw it. it was  awesome:^^


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2008)

Cloverfield defintly was epic. Did anyone see that thing fall out the sky on the top right part of the screen at the end of the movie?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 4, 2008)

Finally got around to watching _Cloverfield_, borrowed it out from my local video store.

And you know, it's really hard to give a damn about people who are stupid enough to run _towards_ the giant rampaging monster from beyond -- so I didn't. I spent most of the film laughing at them (except for the subway scene. Where Hud flicks on the night-vision, and we see the creatures stalking the group, and you just hear Hud's voice-over. "Run. Just run." That was terrifying. Although -- wouldn't the live third rail be far *more* of a worry when following subway tunnels in darkness?).

And really, you dumbasses. Unless you have a Megazord at your disposal, then when Godzilla attacks, you run _away_ from the monster. Running _towards_ the monster accomplishes nothing but getting a whole bunch of really cool people killed in horrifying and gory ways _for no good reason *whatsoever*_. By the way, Rob, how _did_ that brave and heroic and chivalrous rescue attempt go? You and Beth get out of town safely, move to Idaho, start a family and live happily ever after? No? Just checking.

(To be fair, though, that was far more the fault of the dumbass Marine piloting the helicopter than theirs. Hey, doofus -- if the monster can't fly, *go up*. That's the whole fudging point to being in a helicopter, right? Don't hang around to have a look, even if the monster is obscured by a cloud of smoke. If the military succeeded in killing his ass, then see it on the evening news. If they didn't kill the monster, then the monster is now _really pissed off_. This is not rocket science, but the idea of "running away" seems to escape so many people)

Anyway. Only paid four bucks at the video store, so not a complete loss.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Finally got around to watching _Cloverfield_, borrowed it out from my local video store.
> 
> And you know, it's really hard to give a damn about people who are stupid enough to run _towards_ the giant rampaging monster from beyond -- so I didn't. I spent most of the film laughing at them (except for the subway scene. Where Hud flicks on the night-vision, and we see the creatures stalking the group, and you just hear Hud's voice-over. "Run. Just run." That was terrifying. Although -- wouldn't the live third rail be far *more* of a worry when following subway tunnels in darkness?).
> 
> ...



So taking a chance and saving someone is stupid...you don't even seem to get the point of the movie. For one, they were pretty much trapped in the city because the monster destroyed the bridge. Also if the monster was eating people and attacking the large groups, wouldn't you be better off not being with the rest of the people moving around in large bundles and attracting attention? 

Not to mention that what they did was heroic, he didn't beg them to come with him, they just went. And while most of them probably died, you're unsure about Rob and Beth, and that other girl got away...you know that in the end Rob got to tell Beth what he had been wanting to say for all of that time. So the point of the movie was fulfilled.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Lol PnJ is the reason they saved the girl. In reality I would have been like fuck that bitch Im leavin.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2008)

If I loved the girl, I'd probably do it...I mean they were pretty safe at first, it wasn't like the monster could sneak up on them. It wasn't bad until the little monsters showed up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Well if it was for someone I really cared about maybe. But I dont know, I dont think I would stay. Like they said it was a good chance she was dead. And if this was RL she probably would be dead. She was alive for the sake of the movie. But meh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Well if it was for someone I really cared about maybe. But I dont know, I dont think I would stay. Like they said it was a good chance she was dead. And if this was RL she probably would be dead. She was alive for the sake of the movie. But meh.



 She got stabbed in the shoulder...she wouldn't be able to move like she did in the movie, but I doubt she would have died until they pulled her off because the blood wouldn't have been coming out with the thing stopping it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

She might have lived. I just dont know if I could go through all of that for one girl. I mean theirs other fish in the sea. I dont think I would go after her seriously.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 4, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So taking a chance and saving someone is stupid...you don't even seem to get the point of the movie. For one, they were pretty much trapped in the city because the monster destroyed the bridge. Also if the monster was eating people and attacking the large groups, wouldn't you be better off not being with the rest of the people moving around in large bundles and attracting attention?
> 
> Not to mention that what they did was heroic, he didn't beg them to come with him, they just went. And while most of them probably died, you're unsure about Rob and Beth, and that other girl got away...you know that in the end Rob got to tell Beth what he had been wanting to say for all of that time. So the point of the movie was fulfilled.



There are other ways out, only one option was eliminated by the monster.

Rob and Beth were not the least bit unsure in their death.

I agree that it was nice and heroic but it was very, very stupid.

Look at it this way, how many people survived this way? 1.

How many people would have (most likely) survived had they not gone back? 4.

Net loss of 3 due to the "heroic" side.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 4, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So taking a chance and saving someone is stupid...you don't even seem to get the point of the movie.



The point of the audience's attention in a disaster film is "will they survive?" They did some pretty stupid things, and were rewarded justly. 




> For one, they were pretty much trapped in the city because the monster destroyed the bridge.



See now, I've actually been to NYC, and I'm reasonably certain there's more than 1 bridge into Manhattan (even ignoring the tunnels under the river, which probably would've been more hazardous than not given the scary bug things). 




> Also if the monster was eating people and attacking the large groups, wouldn't you be better off not being with the rest of the people moving around in large bundles and attracting attention?



That makes sense. Ignore the guys with the big guns, and stay on your own. It's not like Hud was standing by himself when the monster bit him in half, or anything, so clearly the monster was ignoring people on their own.

Which in itself is pretty fucking stupid. How many times have you seen an elephant attack an ant? 




> Not to mention that what they did was heroic, he didn't beg them to come with him, they just went.



Good idea, too. 




> And while most of them probably died, you're unsure about Rob and Beth



They were at ground-zero of something that -- the military guy specifically pointed out to them -- probably wiped out Manhattan.

Unless Rob's kryptonian, I think it's a reasonably solid bet that their story didn't turn out so well.

But hell, Beth was doing fine despite getting an _iron bar through her heart_. Hell, if she could survive that (well enough to survive a helicopter crash later on), she could probably take a nuke and laugh it off. 




> and that other girl got away...you know that in the end Rob got to tell Beth what he had been wanting to say for all of that time. So the point of the movie was fulfilled.



Rocks fall. Everybody dies. Yes, that's what I wanted to see.

Good lord, I couldn't put more sarcasm into this post if I tried. My apologies, but I guess the lesson I learned today is that I really, really hated this film.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> The point of the audience's attention in a disaster film is "will they survive?" They did some pretty stupid things, and were rewarded justly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay, at least one person escaped the city by chopper...

Everybody doesn't die neccessarily because you hear Rob at the end of the movie credits...

This wasn't a disaster movie, it was more of a love story...

Get a fucking medical book and look up heart, because its not in your shoulder blade.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, at least one person escaped the city by chopper...
> 
> Everybody doesn't die neccessarily because you hear Rob at the end of the movie credits...
> 
> ...



this movie was NOT a love story..making a movie have a love interest doesn't make it a love story.


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2008)

I finally got around to seeing this film. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

Lol @ ppl complaining that they didn't escape. I mean is this your first time watching a movie like this?

Rob had just lost his brother it made sense for him to go. Hud seemed like the follow type, he would rather be in a group then alone. The chick that Hud liked was the only real one who got screwed imo.

This movie does have a love story element to it like it or not gesy hyuga. Without it we would have had to deal with some other odd reason for the group to be skipping around man eating things.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> this movie was NOT a love story..making a movie have a love interest doesn't make it a love story.



 The primary focus of the movie was love, it was a monster movie about love. Just like Shaun of the Dead was a Zombie movie about love. This movie had more than a love interest. A love interest is what you had in something like Transformers...and unneeded element of the plot that adds a different side story. 

Love drove this plot...they went back because he loved Beth and he convinced them all to go. 

If this had just been an escape movie...then it would have been stupid for them to turn back and go back for some girl who he didn't love. Realistically, if he hadn't loved her, no one would have believed it for the most part. I mean going back for a friend is far more far fetched then going back for the woman you love. 

The driving action for half of the plot is love. The other girl, the one who definitely survived went back because she had just lost her finance and she wanted to stick by Rob. To me this whole thing was believable as motivation with the exception of Marlena...and even then the first good chance she had to leave was right after she got bitten.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 7, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The primary focus of the movie was love, it was a monster movie about love. Just like Shaun of the Dead was a Zombie movie about love. This movie had more than a love interest. A love interest is what you had in something like Transformers...and unneeded element of the plot that adds a different side story.
> 
> Love drove this plot...they went back because he loved Beth and he convinced them all to go.
> 
> ...



exactly. The whole love story thing in the plot was a good theme, seeing as a monster was destroying the city and they only thing keeping rob from dying in a bloody implosion (like drunk ass marlena did) was his love for beth. What i cant understand, is what sort of love story thing they're gonna put in the sequel. since its probably gonna take place underwater (which is what current rumors point to), then theyre gonna have a hard time squeezing a love stiry into it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> exactly. The whole love story thing in the plot was a good theme, seeing as a monster was destroying the city and they only thing keeping rob from dying in a bloody implosion (like drunk ass marlena did) was his love for beth. What i cant understand, is what sort of love story thing they're gonna put in the sequel. since its probably gonna take place underwater (which is what current rumors point to), then theyre gonna have a hard time squeezing a love stiry into it.



I think the underwater thing might be a little much for me, see I hate things involving water and I prefer not to see to much of it. Blame the old Mario games with water levels.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 7, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think the underwater thing might be a little much for me, see I hate things involving water and I prefer not to see to much of it. Blame the old Mario games with water levels.



well, (for me) seeing movies that have underwater scenes (like the beginning of titanic) make me feel...i dunno how to put this...a little disoriented. but, since all evidence points to the monster coming out of the water, i'd say it was inevitable.
(btw, if that comment about the old mario games was a joke at my sigs expense, + rep to u, cuz that was just irony right there. I lol'd)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> well, (for me) seeing movies that have underwater scenes (like the beginning of titanic) make me feel...i dunno how to put this...a little disoriented. but, since all evidence points to the monster coming out of the water, i'd say it was inevitable.
> (btw, if that comment about the old mario games was a joke at my sigs expense, + rep to u, cuz that was just irony right there. I lol'd)



Actually, that was pure coincidence. When I responded to that post I was at my parents house and I have sigs and images turned completely off...funny how things work.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 7, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually, that was pure coincidence. When I responded to that post I was at my parents house and I have sigs and images turned completely off...funny how things work.



haha thats funny. but anyways, since u posted on the cloverfield 2 thread, look at my post on there i edited it and stated my well thought out theory about the sequel


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 8, 2014)

told ya that the thread was around here somewhere


Necrohammer!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2014)

Be there news?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 8, 2014)

nah, just someone made a new thread, and it felt for a missed oportunity for our staff to get their butts off the kevin bacon scented couch and stretch their thread merging legs


----------



## Psychic (Oct 8, 2014)

@Banhammer, Can you revive an Inception thread?


----------

